# Game Of Thrones Season 5 - Premieres April 12th



## The Octagon (Jan 9, 2015)

Just announced by HBO, seems a bit later than previous years though.

Can't be long til we get some footage/trailers hopefully.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 9, 2015)

Nah, first half of April is about right.
Can't wait


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm waiting to see what unpleasant transformation has occurred to the rapist giant who squashed that blokes head to a pulp. Hope it's suitably gruesome. No clues please if you've already read the books.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 9, 2015)

Just looked it up, yeah it is there or thereabouts I guess, I'm thinking of the one season that started in March and for some reason assumed they were all around that date.

*Season* *Openers* *Originally aired*

1 10 April 17, 2011
2 10 April 1, 2012
3 10 March 31, 2013
4 10 April 6, 2014
5 10 April 12, 2015

Funny how it's always the 10th (EDIT - except it's not, ignore that)


----------



## Crispy (Jan 9, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Funny how it's always the 10th.


It's not


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Just looked it up, yeah it is there or thereabouts I guess, I'm thinking of the one season that started in March and for some reason assumed they were all around that date.
> 
> *Season* *Openers* *Originally aired*
> 
> ...


i always find it odd how the football season starts about the same time every year


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 9, 2015)

Crispy said:


> It's not



Misread it, even though I put the date in my title


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Misread it, even though I put the date in my title


back to the drawing board for you then


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 9, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> back to the drawing board for you then



Copy / Pasting fail, I'll endeavour to raise my game next time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Copy / Pasting fail, I'll endeavour to raise my game next time.


reading fail i think


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 9, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Just looked it up, yeah it is there or thereabouts I guess, I'm thinking of the one season that started in March and for some reason assumed they were all around that date.
> 
> *Season* *Openers* *Originally aired*
> 
> ...



What does it feel like having your birthday on the same date each year? Weird, huh? Do do, do do, do do, do do...


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 9, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> What does it feel like having your birthday on the same date each year? Weird, huh? Do do, do do, do do, do do...



That's not actually analogous, but ok


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 9, 2015)

goldenecitrone said:


> I'm waiting to see what unpleasant transformation has occurred to the rapist giant who squashed that blokes head to a pulp. Hope it's suitably gruesome. No clues please if you've already read the books.



I'm hoping for a cameo from Zudrunas Zavickas


----------



## ferrelhadley (Jan 14, 2015)

Not watched the TV series. But the books were good stuff,reminds me a bit of Dune. The military side of it is annoying, but the politics is good, the best and worst of that being you can sometimes see what the historical inspirations might have been :
Tywin: Edward I, the hammer.
The Red Wedding: The murder of the Douglas' by James II.
Lannisters confronting the men of the Hand Eddard Stark: Cleanse the Causeway http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cleanse_the_Causeway
Aegon the Conqueror: William the Bastard.
The Spider: Francis Walsingham
The Wall, err Hadrian's or Great Wall of China.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2015)

So, is this the series that's going to catch up with the books?  Bit confused because one of the book volumes was done as 2 books, whereas the equivalent telly material wasn't done quite the same.  Isn't there supposed to be a danger the telly will overtake the books, given how long he's taking over the last one?

edit - wiki tells me this series catchesup with the books


----------



## Crispy (Jan 15, 2015)

(not that I've read them) but they've already caught up in some respects. No Bran & Hodor this season, because that story's already as far as it can go, for example.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2015)

whereas in other respects they are still some way behind- tyrions story is way past the epic gutshot by now in the books


----------



## maomao (Jan 15, 2015)

Books 4 and 5 are all over the place anyway so they'd do well to reorganise the story completely. There are so many strands going on that it completely loses tension because by the time he gets back to a character you've stopped giving a fuck. It's not a good sign when you finish a book with a sigh of relief.

I got a text with a link for their marketing campaign with a preview just before I finished work last night and thought I'd watch it on the train but by the time I looked at it it was already down. Grr


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2015)

maomao said:


> Books 4 and 5 are all over the place anyway so they'd do well to reorganise the story completely. There are so many strands going on that it completely loses tension because by the time he gets back to a character you've stopped giving a fuck. It's not a good sign when you finish a book with a sigh of relief.
> 
> :


I've read the books (but not seen the telly version) but agree on that.  For once, the cliché 'he's lost the plot' seems appropriate.  I'll read the others when they come out, but it is getting to the point where I'll be doing it because I've x thousand pages already.

In looking up where the books are up to Vs the telly last night, I stumbled into a lot of fan speculation about what happens if Martin dies!  Got the impression some of this has actually put to him by journos (I'd insert the wide eyed smiley at this point, but they don't seem to be working on urban at the moment).  Looks like there's a very real chance the telly will get to the end before he does.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2015)

Wilf said:


> I've read the books (but not seen the telly version) but agree on that.  For once, the cliché 'he's lost the plot' seems appropriate.  I'll read the others when they come out, but it is getting to the point where I'll be doing it because I've x thousand pages already.
> 
> In looking up where the books are up to Vs the telly last night, I stumbled into a lot of fan speculation about what happens if Martin dies!  Got the impression some of this has actually put to him by journos (I'd insert the wide eyed smiley at this point, but they don't seem to be working on urban at the moment).  Looks like there's a very real chance the telly will get to the end before he does.


authors of fantasy epics who spend 2-3 year between releases often die on you


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> authors of fantasy epics who spend 2-3 year between releases often die on you


Silmarillion?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2015)

Wheel of Time, Dune, Eddings carked it before finishing his last works but no great loss there


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2015)

I read a couple of the Dune sequels by Herbert's son (and Kevin somebodyorother).  Not great.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2015)

Wilf said:


> I read a couple of the Dune sequels by Herbert's son (and Kevin somebodyorother).  Not great.


kevin j anderson, a notorious hack whose novelisations of tv sci fi fanchises stank bad and whose standalone work was even worse

I don't acknowledge that his prequels exist


----------



## Idaho (Jan 15, 2015)

Wilf said:


> I read a couple of the Dune sequels by Herbert's son (and Kevin somebodyorother).  Not great.


Not great? That's like calling the first world war "quite violent".


----------



## Idaho (Jan 15, 2015)

I don't think you can blame an author of a great long fantasy book series for losing the plot. Inevitably they become a slog. I enjoyed them even if I was about to scream if I read the phrases "mummah's fart" or "beat you bloody" again.


----------



## maomao (Jan 15, 2015)

Idaho said:


> I don't think you can blame an author of a great long fantasy book series for losing the plot. Inevitably they become a slog. I enjoyed them even if I was about to scream if I read the phrases "mummah's fart" or "beat you bloody" again.


It was 'let us break our fast' for me. Yes, George, I do understand the etymology of the word breakfast in English. You however are writing in what is presumably a translation of fantasy world language and breakfast would be a much better fucking translation. If I ever see the fat fuck I'm going to slap him.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2015)

Idaho said:


> I don't think you can blame an author of a great long fantasy book series for losing the plot. Inevitably they become a slog. I enjoyed them even if I was about to scream if I read the phrases "mummah's fart" or "beat you bloody" again.


To be honest, I was being pedantically literal with my 'lost the plot' comment.  That's partly about the issue of the TV prog overtaking the final book, but also that he has too many threads on the go. Hard to see that he'll get them adequately resolved.  Not an uncommon problem, but he does seem to have created an expanding universe.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 15, 2015)

Idaho said:


> Not great? That's like calling the first world war "quite violent".


True, true. 'Not Great' would have been followed with the appropriate smiley, but they seem to have died on my work computer/urban interface.  But yes, it was as if Jeffrey Archer had been given the job of finishing the Mystery of Edwin Drood.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2015)

Wilf said:


> True, true. 'Not Great' would have been followed with the appropriate smiley, but they seem to have died on my work computer/urban interface.  But yes, it was as if Jeffrey Archer had been given the job of finishing the Mystery of Edwin Drood.


Dan Simmons 'Drood' has a go at that


----------



## Idaho (Jan 15, 2015)

Dan Simmons is a good story teller. I really enjoyed hyperion and illium. Yes I know he's a massive zionist cock.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2015)

Idaho said:


> Dan Simmons is a good story teller. I really enjoyed hyperion and illium. Yes I know he's a massive zionist cock.


agreed, illium & olympos were great reads, shame he turned out to be such a raging bellend


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 30, 2015)

They've just started showing Game of Thrones episodes on IMAX cinemas in the US, *along with a trailer for Season 5*.

Unsurprisingly, here's a sneaked version  Hopefully a decent version will get released soon.

Beware of spoilers in the comments below the video if you haven't read the books.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 30, 2015)

Jonathon Pryce ftw.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 30, 2015)

theres a crew & cast documentary special coming out soon as well- a bit better than some DVD extra thing:

Game of Thrones: Day in the Life

feb 8th


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 30, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/GameOfThrones?fref=ts

that's the GoT facebook page, it has the proper version of the trailer for the new series (proper quality, I mean)


----------



## thriller (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Pingu (Feb 16, 2015)

Not that long now. 13 April

apaenly us book readers are in for some surprises

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...-on-their-toes-for-shock-deaths-10048883.html


----------



## Mungy (Feb 16, 2015)

it's going to be fantastic


----------



## mystic pyjamas (Feb 16, 2015)

Still on S3.
Didn't expect that to happen in the penultimate episode of S3.
Potissimum familia exstincti sunt!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2015)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/game-of-thrones-season-5-premieres-april-12th.331015/


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2015)

I've been told to merge this thread with another one. Could someone add the URL please as I don't want to get my seasons mixed up or whatever.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2015)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/g-o-t-season-5.332288/

tbf it's only one link in the new thread, and I seem to have killed it by linking to this one. don't go out of your way


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2015)

Done!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2015)

hmmm


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 2, 2015)

Interesting choice for the poster



Spoiler: for book readers who are up to date with published novels



Seems a little misleading unless they are deviating massively from the books, Tyrion should be nowhere near the Dragons until maybe near to the end of the season at the earliest.

Metaphorical perhaps, in that he will be heading towards the Dragon (Dany) or meeting the other Dragon (Aegon, if they keep that storyline).


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Interesting choice for the poster
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hence my hmmm- its either a massive departure from the book or simply, as has been suggested elsewhere, 'poster guys getting lazy'
which doesn't seem likely. You're working on a flagship HBO series that costs upwards of 10 mill usd per episode. You'd not be slacking

The Drogon still is apparently from an earlier series though


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> The Drogon still is apparently from an earlier series though



Thought it looked familiar, it's from his attack on the flock of sheep in S4 isn't it, when he rises in front of the shepherd boy / girl?

A tad lazy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2015)

I think so, it certainly seems to be the opinion on other parts of the internet


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2015)

new trailer out

http://io9.com/daenerys-plots-her-return-to-westeros-in-newest-game-of-1690317702


----------



## thriller (Mar 10, 2015)

cant wait.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 10, 2015)

Was it only a year ago I was sitting saying "Fuck's sake!  a year to wait!"


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 10, 2015)

tyrion in a moving clip with dogon confirms the depature from the book timelines. All bets are off now, the readers know as much as the viewers


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 17, 2015)

Apparently, they're filming in the moat at the Tower of London.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2015)

perhaps will see Ser Sister Shagger wearing a ceramic poppy on his armour


----------



## ringo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bungle73 said:


> Apparently, they're filming in the moat at the Tower of London.



Result, I can shout I've dug that up every time it's on


----------



## Crispy (Mar 17, 2015)

Up to S3E03 in our catchup, so should be ready in time. The Brienne & Jamie show is brilliant


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Up to S3E03 in our catchup, so should be ready in time. The Brienne & Jamie show is brilliant


jaime


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> jaime


thats Ser Jaime Lannister to you


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 17, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> thats Ser Jaime Lannister to you



Ser Jaime Lannister, The Kingslayer.

"Whatever else he is, he's still a knight"

Everything you need to know about Stannis in one line


----------



## Crispy (Mar 17, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> thats Ser Jaime Lannister to you


To his face, maybe


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 17, 2015)

Crispy said:


> To his face, maybe


yeh ser sister raper behind his back


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## The Octagon (Apr 8, 2015)

Can't embed the video for some reason, but Sesame Street managed to parody Game of Thrones in simultaneously the most innocent and disturbing way possible - https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=331&v=dhWUFXvaZjo

One for the parents watching methinks


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Was it only a year ago I was sitting saying "Fuck's sake!  a year to wait!"


a mere ten months, in fact [/pedant]


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh yes, and we need this too -http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2015/apr/06/marxist-theory-game-of-thrones-lannisters-bankers-sex-power-feudal-westeros-revolution


----------



## Santino (Apr 8, 2015)

belboid said:


> Oh yes, and we need this too -http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2015/apr/06/marxist-theory-game-of-thrones-lannisters-bankers-sex-power-feudal-westeros-revolution


 http://www.lawyersgunsmoneyblog.com...ones-not-without-better-reading-comprehension


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 8, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Can't embed the video for some reason, but Sesame Street managed to parody Game of Thrones in simultaneously the most innocent and disturbing way possible - https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=331&v=dhWUFXvaZjo
> 
> One for the parents watching methinks


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2015)

Santino said:


> http://www.lawyersgunsmoneyblog.com...ones-not-without-better-reading-comprehension


yup, there are various things Mason failed to notice, the ones pointed out there not the least of them.  Most surprisingly tho, he failed to notice Dani creating the working-class by telling a freed slave he could go back to his master, but only sell his labour for contractually specified periods of time.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2015)

Theres something huge he has misunderstood about fantasy there but imma need a some thinking to work out what. I just know its (not) there.

Help me china meiville!


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Theres something huge he has misunderstood about fantasy there but imma need a some thinking to work out what. I just know its (not) there.
> 
> Help me china meiville!


there are a few who deliberately and notably subvert the general thrust of the genre - the fact that Mieville is a revolutionary Marxist may affect his output a wee bit. There are probably enough (LeGuin springs to mind, Ken Macleod) for it be a recognisable sub-genre now tho


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2015)

belboid said:


> there are a few who deliberately and notably subvert the general thrust of the genre - the fact that Mieville is a revolutionary Marxist may affect his output a wee bit. There are probably enough (LeGuin springs to mind, Ken Macleod) for it be a recognisable sub-genre now tho




the New Weird was a name floating about for a while (more focused on type of genre subversion than overt politics tho)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 12, 2015)

http://mashable.com/2015/04/12/game-of-thrones-leak/


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 12, 2015)

first 4 are up on most sites


----------



## maomao (Apr 12, 2015)

B0B2oo9 said:


> first 4 are up on most sites


In 480p though. Kind of ruins it on a big tv. I'll just wait for the full HD and surround sound.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 12, 2015)

About to fly off for 2 weeks, so ideal for the ipad  and now wont need to catch up when back


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

EPIC STANNIS


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 12, 2015)

Tywin's dead eyes made me giggle.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 12, 2015)

Stannis is basically a stalinist isn't he? he holds to a code so closely he will watch the world burn if it means the code is observed


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2015)

well fuck me sideways. Hope someone leaks another four


----------



## magneze (Apr 13, 2015)

First one is excellent. Really looking forward to it all now.


----------



## mack (Apr 13, 2015)

Just been binge watching season 2,3 and 4 the last couple of weeks - couldn't resist watching a couple of the new ones!


----------



## maomao (Apr 13, 2015)

So what are the spoiler rules for this thread given the leaks? I've read all the books anyway but have forgotten a bit and would like to maintain a little suspense.


----------



## Impossible Girl (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm so looking forward to what Tyrion Lannister is going to do, and really enjoyed his father's death !


----------



## Crispy (Apr 13, 2015)

maomao said:


> So what are the spoiler rules for this thread given the leaks? I've read all the books anyway but have forgotten a bit and would like to maintain a little suspense.


What seems reasonable to me is that after each week's episode, the gloves are off. Otherwise hide details from the leaks behind spoiler tags. ie:


Spoiler: E2: Contains an actual spoiler



Arya 1 - Pigeon 0


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 13, 2015)

Crispy said:


> What seems reasonable to me is that after each week's episode, the gloves are off. Otherwise hide details from the leaks behind spoiler tags. ie:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: E2: Contains an actual spoiler
> ...



Sounds fair to me, but is that when the episode has aired in the US or the UK?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 13, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Sounds fair to me, but is that when the episode has aired in the US or the UK?


In the uk I suppose. There must be _some_ people watching it on Sky


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 13, 2015)

Crispy said:


> In the uk I suppose. There must be _some_ people watching it on Sky



Just checked and it's a moot point actually, as Sky Atlantic are simulcasting every episode except the first one along with the US broadcast (2am ish on a Monday).


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Apr 13, 2015)

Didn't wanna read the thread because of spoilers, so it may have been said but just seen that the first 4 have leaked! ... Excited, if I get some free time(no child) this weekend. That's at least four hrs of pleasure sorted. The huge wait is over!!!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 13, 2015)

yeah please don't spoil the next 3, anyone. I'm watching them on a real t.v. screen this year (not a laptop)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 13, 2015)

new thread anyone?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2015)

every year- no just use the spoiler tags

at least its gone beyond book now so we won't have the moaning of lazy readers


----------



## maomao (Apr 13, 2015)

Didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would, and no Arya yet. 

I think having read the books now did take a little surprise out of it. I knew who the little girl at the beginning was straight away.


----------



## agricola (Apr 13, 2015)

Surprisingly meh.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 13, 2015)

Enjoyed that, low key but def setting a lot up. 

Didn't even notice Arya wasn't in it til the end, love Stannis and crew at the Wall. 

Resisting the leaked eps for the moment, no doubt that will fail


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 13, 2015)

I thought the spoiler rule was that it's cool after the episode has aired in the uk, you can talk about an episode  Monday 10pm?


----------



## Pingu (Apr 13, 2015)

for an opening episode it was ok i guess


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 13, 2015)

maomao said:


> Didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I would, and no Arya yet.
> 
> I think having read the books now did take a little surprise out of it. I knew who the little girl at the beginning was straight away.


so did i, and i haven't read any of the books.  the hair gave it away, confirmed by bragging reference to "my father" the first time she spoke.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 14, 2015)

Surprised they are departing from the books so much. 



Spoiler:  example



Sansa to Marry Bolton, interesting change from the book. Going to be some death knocking on someones door.


----------



## Santino (Apr 14, 2015)

Dandred said:


> Surprised they are departing from the books so much.


 Shut the fuck up


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2015)

Santino said:


> Shut the fuck up


----------



## Santino (Apr 14, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


>


He spoilered something that hasn't happened on TV yet.


----------



## binka (Apr 14, 2015)

Every year, without fail, some book reading cunt can't help themself


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2015)

we're all in the same boat now, the show has gone beyond. Thats probably why they allowed the four eps to be leaked so that the now traditional spoiler argumentts could continue in a different form


----------



## rekil (Apr 14, 2015)

Spoiler



Emilia Clarke still can't act.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 14, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> we're all in the same boat now, the show has gone beyond. Thats probably why they allowed the four eps to be leaked so that the now traditional spoiler argumentts could continue in a different form



People keep saying this, but only one character (who is likely not to feature this season) has reached the current point of the novels.



Spoiler: character



Bran (and Hodor I guess)



Every other storyline is still well behind in some cases, although I expect this season to bring everything much closer together and deviate in other ways.

It's not a free for all just yet.


----------



## binka (Apr 14, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> we're all in the same boat now, the show has gone beyond. Thats probably why they allowed the four eps to be leaked so that the now traditional spoiler argumentts could continue in a different form


I think I speak for the majority on this topic when I say we don't care about the books, aren't interested in which is ahead,  don't want to know how it's different.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> People keep saying this, but only one character (who is likely not to feature this season) has reached the current point of the novels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: stuff



yest but within the





binka said:


> I think I speak for the majority on this topic when I say we don't care about the books, aren't interested in which is ahead,  don't want to know how it's different.




well, then feel free not to look click the spoiler tags, that were invented for just such a purpose


----------



## Santino (Apr 14, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> well, then feel free not to look click the spoiler tags, that were invented for just such a purpose


Until I swore at Dandred there was no need to click on anything, it was out there for all to see.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2015)

Santino said:


> Until I swore at Dandred there was no need to click on anything, it was out there for all to see.




oh, thats why you told him to fuck off, looked a bit harsh post-edit


----------



## binka (Apr 14, 2015)

Dotcommunist said:


> Spoiler: stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some people put comments about an episode that has aired in spoilers so theres no way of knowing what the spoiler contains until you click on it. 

Why don't you use one of the threads specifically made for book cunts?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 14, 2015)

binka said:


> some people put comments about an episode that has aired in spoilers so theres no way of knowing what the spoiler contains until you click on it.
> 
> Why don't you use one of the threads specifically made for book cunts?


Why don't you just not click on a spoiler?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2015)

shan't. Will however title my spoilers on this one 'Warning, book stuff also' if discussing book/show differences for this series.

a compromise I feel


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 14, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: stuff
> 
> 
> 
> yest but within the



Not sure this translated, did a bit fall off?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 14, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Not sure this translated, did a bit fall off?





Spoiler: warnin book chat herein



I was saying that within the ongoing plots on TV there have already been changes right? imps swift trip to braavos, Sansa/bolton?


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 14, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: warnin book chat herein
> 
> 
> 
> I was saying that within the ongoing plots on TV there have already been changes right? imps swift trip to braavos, Sansa/bolton?





Spoiler: book chat



Of course, but that doesn't mean they won't swing back to existing resolutions or include future book stuff such as Aegon or the Greyjoy nutter clans. 

Also, Tyrion has sailed to Pentos *removes several nerd points from DotCom*


----------



## zora (Apr 14, 2015)

Santino said:


> He spoilered something that hasn't happened on TV yet.



I spoilered myself badly with this one. By the time I saw it, it had already been put into spoiler tags on your behest, but I thought: oh, maybe I just click on it to see if it's something I already know...it wasn't!   @self
Mind you, this TV show spoilering by people who watched the first episodes ahead of the official showing is a whole new dimension to the spoiler game...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 14, 2015)

la la la la la la la la la la *skyboxbroken* la la la la la la la la la la *havetowait* la la la la la la la la la la la....


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 15, 2015)

Watched it. My first thought was 'how are Ser Alister and his baldy mate still alive?' My second, and perhaps more lingering thought was 'my, my, Ser Loras, what hairy legs you have.'


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 17, 2015)

Spoiler: Massive GoT spoiler


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow, that really is huge


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 20, 2015)

Are we allowed to talk about it yet, what did we decide?


----------



## belboid (Apr 20, 2015)

10pm


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 20, 2015)

Still all set-up, really.

Fuck all really happening...although I nearly wet myself when Arya went through the black and white doors...they could do a whole series on that.


----------



## JimW (Apr 20, 2015)

Not only can't she act, she can't rule either.


----------



## belboid (Apr 20, 2015)

More things happened than in Mad Men.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 21, 2015)

The show's def headed in a much different direction than I was expecting, will be interesting to see the next few eps.

Sansa's storyline has the potential to get very interesting, whilst the Dorne stuff got a decent intro (Siddig really nailed Prince Doran even in the brief scene with Ellaria).

Jaime and Bronn (in fact everything with Bronn and especially his 'accidents will happen' story to his betrothed) 

Strange decisions in Meereen, cannot see the logic of that public execution, but the scene at the end with Drogon was good.

Jon Snow, Night's Watch Commander , set up by Sam being awesome and proper buoying off Janos Slynt


----------



## belboid (Apr 21, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Strange decisions in Meereen, cannot see the logic of that public execution, but the scene at the end with Drogon was good.


I thought the logic was clear - the law is the law, for one and for all - it was the tactical implications that were mad.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 22, 2015)

Drogon is named after Khal Drogo! I just got it!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Drogon is named after Khal Drogo! I just got it!


me too


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 22, 2015)

I thought she just couldn't be bothered that day


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 22, 2015)

Think this season is the first time she's used the other two names out loud too (Viserion and Rhaegal)


----------



## rekil (Apr 22, 2015)

I like that there's a Kevin Lannister.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 22, 2015)

cough*Kevan*cough

I wonder how much of the drafting process for the books involved George Martin misspelling names in an effort to make them sound otherworldly


----------



## Pingu (Apr 22, 2015)

this is the first series that hasn't really gripped me from the off. hopefully that wil change


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2015)

tbf, this is where book readers say that things start going off the tracks :-/


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 22, 2015)

Pingu said:


> this is the first series that hasn't really gripped me from the off. hopefully that wil change




yeah im struggling with it a bit this season


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2015)

Fair weather fans eh


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 22, 2015)

I bet you haven't even got a GoT mug between all 4 of you


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 22, 2015)

Crispy said:


> tbf, this is where book readers say that things start going off the tracks :-/



No book talk, but I think the show would definitely benefit from forging it's own path in some areas of the story, there's a lot of fluff that could be trimmed.

As long as they hit the main beats I don't mind, it makes it more interesting to not know what's coming next now


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 22, 2015)

Also, interesting little tidbit from Episode 2 picked up on by observant viewers / ubernerds - 



Spoiler: Myrcella's necklace and the snake, not a book spoiler












Mistake, or very subtle breadcrumb?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Fair weather fans eh




I dunno, it just seems a bit empty...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Mistake, or very subtle breadcrumb?





Spoiler: Nah



Sansa's is different. It's an ellipse or a lozenge shape. Myrcella's is circular.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 22, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Spoiler: Nah
> 
> 
> 
> Sansa's is different. It's an ellipse or a lozenge shape. Myrcella's is circular.



They look the same to me, but I doubt it'll ever come up again tbf


----------



## Pingu (Apr 22, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I bet you haven't even got a GoT mug between all 4 of you



I even play the RPG mate...  Orinoco of the Blackwatch (formerly of house Womble)


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> They look the same to me, but I doubt it'll ever come up again tbf


OR Littlefinger took it off her and the snake is a misdirection from him?


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 22, 2015)

Crispy said:


> OR Littlefinger took it off her and the snake is a misdirection from him?



Preeeecisely 

I like the idea that even though he's basically outmaneuvered the Lannisters, he still just fucks with them for the lols.


----------



## JimW (Apr 22, 2015)

Pingu said:


> I even play the RPG mate...  Orinoco of the Blackwatch (formerly of house Womble)


Don't tell Dotty about the Crusader Kings mod until he sorts his new computer out.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 27, 2015)

Well...episode three was a lot better.  The interplay was much more interesting than the last two in pretty much every scene.


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 28, 2015)

Very tight episode, loads going on but still time for some character stuff (Brienne in particular had a good scene)

Margaery and Cersei's 'friendly' chat was lolsome - "I would offer you some wine but it's too early for us" 

And the scene I've been waiting for, Jon channeling Ned Stark to 'swing the sword' on Janos Slynt, very satisfying. Extra win for keeping the Stannis nod of approval 

Looks like things are ramping up now after a steady start. Also, I have no idea what's going to happen at Winterfell, that's an intriguing turn of events


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 28, 2015)

Thoroughly enjoyed last night's episode, covered a lot of ground it seemed. 

Marge & Cersei's convo WAS v. funny. The bit of acting Sophie Turner did when she recovered herself from "horrified" to "Lady Sansa doing her duty" when she met the Boltons was first class, I think she's a terrific actress and I'm looking forward to seeing her turn into - what?...

But yeah, the highlight was Jon Snow; his "equals" interaction with Stannis, the continuation of his character towards - what?, and of course the Janos Slynt business. Not saying I'm a big fan of this programme but when Janos finally realised Jon was 4REAL and started mewling I was going "Do it! DO IT!" and then thought of The Hound saying "Do it!" dead sadly, and got a bit sad myself


----------



## Crispy (Apr 28, 2015)

I was all sorts of happy to see Slynt get it. I thought he was going to get it in the seige last season, but this was much better


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2015)

Janos Slynt sounded like Les Dennis


----------



## belboid (Apr 28, 2015)

Yup, things finally get really moving. God Margeary, or however you're meant to spell it, is such a brilliant bitch.  Poor Tomlyn, or whatever he's called, he has absolutely no chance.

How long till JonBoy finds out lil sis is back at home?  Some serious shit is gonna hit the fan when that happens.  At least, it bloody better.

And followed my Red Wedding (the original) references in Mad Men too, a great nights entertainment.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 28, 2015)

belboid said:


> *Poor Tomlyn*, or whatever he's called, he has absolutely no chance.



Yeah, what a terrible time he's having


----------



## belboid (Apr 28, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, what a terrible time he's having


well, it's not a terrible way to go, but going he surely is


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 28, 2015)

"The North Remembers"


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, what a terrible time he's having


To die by her side, such a heavenly way to die


----------



## The Octagon (Apr 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> To die by her side, such a heavenly way to die



"I just want to do this, all day, everyday" - Teenagers are teenagers, even in Westeros


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> "I just want to do this, all day, everyday" - Teenagers are teenagers, even in Westeros


I'm 32 and I want to spend all day in bed with her.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 28, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm 32 and I want to spend all day in bed with her.



I'm almost 44 and etc etc etc


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 29, 2015)

who, Margaery? bleurgh


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 29, 2015)

Pretty sure that Cersei is/should be/would be Queen Regent even more now than she was with Joffrey. Seemingly with Tommen's getting married her status has fallen faster than that of Ser Pounce. If you love our royalty, America, learn how it works.

With regards to Ser Jorah, I'm not bought by 'the Queen' = Danny. I don't recall his ever calling her that, and I don't see any advantage to him (who is forbidden to return to Meereen under pain of death) or to Danny (Tyrion, so fucking what? He's going there anyways). See below.

So far I've not heard anyone (anywhere) comment on the red priestess in Volantis talking about their saviour (grammar?) whilst looking up at Tyrion. Are we really led to believe it is because she overheard his being rude? Melisandre walks around naked, produces vag monsters (not my term, but I'm sticking with it) and throws around leeches like she's the Great Hoffmann. I don't believe they are so easily offended.

Northwardbound, I think Littlefinger may have met his match. He may _think _he knows what he's doing, but then he believes that Sansa is the last surviving decendent of Ned, whereas Roose and Ramsay both know that Bran (Lord of Winterfell) and Rikon are still alive. Brienne and Pod, of course, kept their encounter with Arya to themselves, though their presence is probably weighing heavily on LF's mind.

Up here in Cumbria, I thought John played a blinder; promoting his rival to a revered but dangerous job, whilst sidelining, and later disposing of, his toadie. I do hope Grouty's absense was purely plot-driven.

No Danny this week - she's obviously still too stoned to contribute further.


----------



## belboid (Apr 30, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I don't believe they are so easily offended.


she wasn't offended.  She was just showing him that, despiute being far too far away to overhear him, _she knew_ what he was saying, and who he was.



> No Danny this week - she's obviously still too stoned to contribute further.


good, she's boring.  A nice contrast with the two executions producing such different results, but...her stories are boringly told.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 30, 2015)

belboid said:


> she wasn't offended.  She was just showing him that, despiute being far too far away to overhear him, _she knew_ what he was saying, and who he was.



I think that's what I was going with.


----------



## belboid (Apr 30, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> I think that's what I was going with.


yeah, but it's not because she thinks he might be the saviour (which is what I thought you were going with)


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 30, 2015)

belboid said:


> yeah, but it's not because she thinks he might be the saviour (which is what I thought you were going with)



That _is_ what I'm going with


----------



## belboid (Apr 30, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> That _is_ what I'm going with


well, that's what i'm disagreeing with then   she was just trying to put the fear into him, showing him _she _is the power


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Pretty sure that Cersei is/should be/would be Queen Regent even more now than she was with Joffrey. Seemingly with Tommen's getting married her status has fallen faster than that of Ser Pounce. If you love our royalty, America, learn how it works.
> 
> With regards to Ser Jorah, I'm not bought by 'the Queen' = Danny. I don't recall his ever calling her that, and I don't see any advantage to him (who is forbidden to return to Meereen under pain of death) or to Danny (Tyrion, so fucking what? He's going there anyways). See below.
> 
> ...


Danny? I don't think anyone is calling her that!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Danny? I don't think anyone is calling her that!



It's high valyrian for Good Queen Bess


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> It's high valyrian for Good Queen Bess


Daenerys, or Dany. Danny makes her sound like she is of this earth. And a fella.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Daenerys, or Dany. Danny makes her sound like she is of this earth. And a fella.



It is Danny. Roald Dahl saw the future much more clearly than Maggy the Frog.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> It is Danny. Roald Dahl saw the future much more clearly than Maggy the Frog.


nope


----------



## belboid (Apr 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Danny? I don't think anyone is calling her that!


everyone calls her Danny.  Except in the show.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2015)

I call her khaleesi, in that mormont-earnest voice


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2015)

belboid said:


> everyone calls her Danny.  Except in the show.


Barbarians


----------



## A. Spies (Apr 30, 2015)

Just watched episode 2. "A man is not jack n hagar" hadn't really realised what was going on til that point then went YIS! Plus class struggle and the dragons being back it's looking a lot better than last season..


----------



## DexterTCN (May 4, 2015)

A short recap, does not include spoilers for recent stuff.


----------



## JimW (May 4, 2015)

So the Unsullied train from childhood as the most fearsome drilled warriors in the world, but armed with shield and spear in a tight defendable space facing a disorganised gang with knives they don't bother with a phalanx and go for some movie brawling instead. Bah.


----------



## The Octagon (May 5, 2015)

Was good to finally see Ser Barristan in action , hope he's not dead (and Grey Worm too, I guess).

Jon Snuh channelling Ned Stark a lot this episode too, especially resisting Melisandre's booty and her desire for more vagina shadow monsters 

Nice heart warming scene with Stannis and his daughter, although that makes me nervous when it comes to this show 

Very good episode.


----------



## magneze (May 5, 2015)

So, when are the next four leaking?


----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2015)

Illarya (sp?) and her daughters seemed like something out of a video game. Like end of level bosses and end of game boss.


----------



## belboid (May 5, 2015)

JimW said:


> So the Unsullied train from childhood as the most fearsome drilled warriors in the world, but armed with shield and spear in a tight defendable space facing a disorganised gang with knives they don't bother with a phalanx and go for some movie brawling instead. Bah.


were there enough of them to actually form a phalanx?  But, yeah, they'd have totally kicked shit in that situation.

Stannis is human, shocker! Melisandre is a bit of a tart,  non-shocker. Fun episode, despite the appearance of tedious Jorah


----------



## The Octagon (May 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Illarya (sp?) and her daughters seemed like something out of a video game. Like end of level bosses and end of game boss.



Was a bit jarring, particularly the long monologue from Whale Rider girl (with added punctuation from a spear).

Almost forgot about Jaime and Bronn, nice little buddy comedy progressing there, with a decent bit of action.


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 5, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Was a bit jarring, particularly the long monologue from Whale Rider girl (with added punctuation from a spear).
> 
> Almost forgot about Jaime and Bronn, nice little buddy comedy progressing there, with a decent bit of action.



The Sand Snakes were a bit shit, weren't they?

"I heard my father give a monologue once..."  <stares off into the distance>


----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2015)

PursuedByBears said:


> The Sand Snakes were a bit shit, weren't they?
> 
> "I heard my father give a monologue once..."  <stares off into the distance>


And what was with that set?

"Meet you at that one tent in the middle of nowhere?"
"Sure. Bring your prisoner and I'll dig the 6 foot hole."


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 5, 2015)

Crispy said:


> And what was with that set?
> 
> "Meet you at that one tent in the middle of nowhere?"
> "Sure. Bring your prisoner and I'll dig the 6 foot hole."



Nothing in the tent either. Not so much as a bottle of water or a plate of sandwiches.

And have you ever tried digging a six foot deep hole in a sand dune? Can't be done, the sand just pours in and fills the hole up.


----------



## JimW (May 5, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> ...
> 
> And have you ever tried digging a six foot deep hole in a sand dune? Can't be done, the sand just pours in and fills the hole up.


Perhaps they were cunning and filled in a hollow in the dunes instead. Maybe with all the stuff they could have put in the tent.


----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Nothing in the tent either. Not so much as a bottle of water or a plate of sandwiches.
> 
> And have you ever tried digging a six foot deep hole in a sand dune? Can't be done, the sand just pours in and fills the hole up.


Unless it's a hole about 18 feet wide. Which would probably collapse the tent. Unless they buried the guy first, then put up the tent.


----------



## B.I.G (May 5, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Also, interesting little tidbit from Episode 2 picked up on by observant viewers / ubernerds -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very subtle but very deliberate breadcrumb.


----------



## ringo (May 7, 2015)

Jon Snow the dinner guest


----------



## agricola (May 11, 2015)

JimW said:


> So the Unsullied train from childhood as the most fearsome drilled warriors in the world, but armed with shield and spear in a tight defendable space facing a disorganised gang with knives they don't bother with a phalanx and go for some movie brawling instead. Bah.



TBH every battle scene since the Blackwater has been utter rubbish, with that episode-long nonsense in Castle Black last season being a particularly bad example.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2015)

All battles are always shite


----------



## belboid (May 11, 2015)

Crispy said:


> And what was with that set?
> 
> "Meet you at that one tent in the middle of nowhere?"
> "Sure. Bring your prisoner and I'll dig the 6 foot hole."


it was a tent set up for a meeting place, not somewhere for them to live.  A bit of shade to hide under while they wait, that's all.

As for the burial, it was clearly meant to be a contrast with Bronn, who was complaining about having to bury a couple of bodies just under the surface.  He was complaining about how hard that would be, but those lasses could do much much better than him, because they are brilliant, and _Sands._


----------



## Pingu (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Orang Utan (May 11, 2015)

That was fun. More book deviations but none of it bad. 
Valyria and the Stone Men were just how I imagined them.


----------



## JimW (May 11, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> That was fun. More book deviations but none of it bad.
> Valyria and the Stone Men were just how I imagined them.


Dany's reign continues to be a shambles of inconsistency, I'd vote Stannis if he could ditch the religion.


----------



## xenon (May 12, 2015)

Spoiler



I'm a sad git but having just finally got hold of audio described editions, I'm rewatching GoT. Going back through it I'm still on S1, I'm noticing more deviations from the book this time. little changes in nuance for the most part. Anyway haven't seen tonight's yet so prob shouldn't be reading this thread yet. I'm also reading A World of Ice and Fire, a history of the GoT universe told from a Meister's perspective.

I would have bought the series' if I had found a legit source with audio description. Knowing the books, I can just about get by listening with out it but the battle scenes are just noise. Googling, checking the usual sources turned up nothing. Maybe the DVDs have it but since my DVD player doesn't talk anyway what's the fucking point. /minor rant over.

Sorry not what you were expecting dear clicker.


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2015)

Gotta love Stannis occasionally.

"Fewer"


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2015)

JimW said:


> Dany's reign continues to be a shambles of inconsistency, I'd vote Stannis if he could ditch the religion.


DAENERYS!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2015)

belboid said:


> Gotta love Stannis occasionally.
> 
> "Fewer"


Ah, that's what he said!


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 12, 2015)

Spoiler



RIP Ser Barristan


----------



## Crispy (May 12, 2015)




----------



## The Octagon (May 12, 2015)

Loved that 

Stannis was great this episode.


----------



## Pingu (May 12, 2015)

am sorry to say this series just isn't gripping me as much as the others.

its still good but its lost something.


----------



## Crispy (May 12, 2015)

Pingu said:


> its lost something.


book people say this is where it gets a bit shit too :-/


----------



## ringo (May 12, 2015)

Pingu said:


> am sorry to say this series just isn't gripping me as much as the others.
> 
> its still good but its lost something.



Same here. The Dany bits remain dull as dishwater.


----------



## ringo (May 12, 2015)

Crispy said:


> book people say this is where it gets a bit shit too :-/



Yep, was hoping the book deviations would liven it up.


----------



## Pingu (May 12, 2015)

Crispy said:


> book people say this is where it gets a bit shit too :-/



dunno I was ok with this bit in the books.

I think it because its a bit disjointed with the action happening all over the place. in previous series there was a focus on one or two areas. with this one its very spread out and maybe I am losing a sense of continuity.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2015)

ringo said:


> Same here. The Dany bits remain dull as dishwater.


DAENERYS!


----------



## ringo (May 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> DAENERYS!



I did it to annoy you, as you're such a petty arse.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2015)

I'm quite enjoying it, even if it's just to see how they deviate.


----------



## Santino (May 12, 2015)

Pingu said:


> in previous series there was a focus on one or two areas.


Only in the first series or so. In the last couple of serieseses there have sometimes been 8 or 9 different strands of plot to follow in different locations.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2015)

ringo said:


> I did it to annoy you, as you're such a petty arse.


 it's not petty to me.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> All battles are always shite


I know you aint a fan but sometimes a good battle scene or three is the only thing that saves an otherwise pile of shit film. Case in point being Gladiator, the opening fight in northern german winter was fucking blood ballet


----------



## ffsear (May 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I know you aint a fan but sometimes a good battle scene or three is the only thing that saves an otherwise pile of shit film. Case in point being Gladiator, the opening fight in northern german winter was fucking blood ballet



I love the end of that scene where the camera pans round and there is a bloke stood there wearing jeans and and trainers


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2015)




----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2015)

also Orang Utan where do you stand on single combat? one-on-one has a whole different dynamic of entertaining imo. Case in point being Jorah versus an unamoured Dothraki, and Drogo versus one of his fellow doth in an epic knife fight.

and who can forget this classic knife fight:


----------



## Crispy (May 12, 2015)

He also cooks


----------



## maomao (May 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> DAENERYS!


She's called Dany in the books.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> also Orang Utan where do you stand on single combat? one-on-one has a whole different dynamic of entertaining imo. Case in point being Jorah versus an unamoured Dothraki, and Drogo versus one of his fellow doth in an epic knife fight.
> 
> and who can forget this classic knife fight:



I find them tedious too, unless they're ridiculous like Seagal's fights. And Jackie Chan silliness.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2015)

maomao said:


> She's called Dany in the books.


Is she?  not how I remember. Dany just makes me think of Cradle Of Filth. Not very regal.


----------



## joustmaster (May 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I find them tedious too, unless they're ridiculous like Seagal's fights. And Jackie Chan silliness.


what about 5 min long fight scenes


----------



## DotCommunist (May 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I find them tedious too, unless they're ridiculous like Seagal's fights. And Jackie Chan silliness.


I just can't fathom how a person who likes GoT can't appreciate Stannis riding to the rescue of castle black with his host. you the same with combat in books[queston mark here if keyboard weren't knackered]


----------



## Orang Utan (May 12, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I just can't fathom how a person who likes GoT can't appreciate Stannis riding to the rescue of castle black with his host. you the same with combat in books[queston mark here if keyboard weren't knackered]


No, I quite liked reading the battles in GoT. I prefer the talking though, the scheming. And the descriptions of the places.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 12, 2015)

It's pretty mediocre, so far.


----------



## binka (May 12, 2015)

five epsiodes to leave castle black are they taking the piss?


----------



## JimW (May 12, 2015)

binka said:


> five epsiodes to leave castle black are they taking the piss?


It's due to delays with the new Mole's Town bypass.


----------



## satchmo (May 12, 2015)

Pingu said:


>




I love how the iron throne is made of golf irons. Nice touch.


----------



## rekil (May 12, 2015)

JimW said:


> Dany's reign continues to be a shambles of inconsistency, I'd vote Stannis if he could ditch the religion.


She needs to start focus grouping. "Poshos should be threatened with dragons" - "Agree strongly"


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2015)

Stannis is such a miserable bastard it cracks me up. I don't think the actor has even allowed a smirk to appear on his face in all these years


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 13, 2015)

Emilia Clarke is much more convincing when speaking made up languages.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 13, 2015)

how does she get them to flambe on demand? are we to take it they are just mad vexed about being chained up in a dungeon and so torch anyone who comes near?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 19, 2015)

First episode I've ever watched, I think, that's made me come away from it going, "Mmmm...not sure I like how this is going". The dialogue & intrigue etc was good as ever but it's all too different, and too many threads going...where? I won't say I'm not enjoying the series but something I can't articulate is wrong or missing.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 19, 2015)

the scenes with the sand snakes or whatever they're called are really pathetic.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 19, 2015)

Also even by GoT's standards the final scene was excessively gratuitous and unpleasant.


----------



## joustmaster (May 19, 2015)

I thought it was a good episode.


----------



## The Octagon (May 19, 2015)

The whole Dorne subplot has the feel of Naboo, especially that 'rescue attempt', what sort of plan was that?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 19, 2015)

Spoiler



From http://www.indiewire.com/article/re...when-the-series-betrayed-sansa-stark-20150518



> The fact that "Game of Thrones" has done this for a second time now might be the straw that breaks the camel's back. _[Editor's Note: Actually, __this might be the third time__.]_ The show will probably actually lose some viewers for this. I won't be one of them just yet, but I'm extremely bothered by their choice -- their need, it seems, to continually alter Martin's story to include more rape. Putting Sansa into Jeyne Poole's place, and having her assaulted, raped and humiliated, was unnecessary. There have been numerous plot points and characters from Martin's novels that have been omitted from the series; I'd love to hear what the showrunners' arguments are for not only keeping the brutal assault of a young woman, but changing the storyline so that it happened to a beloved character. I'll be waiting for an explanation, but like Jaime Lannister's guilt, I'm not expecting it to actually arrive.






Agree with this article


----------



## xenon (May 19, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





S☼I said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. That is a good article. I have not seen the latest episode. It is okay. I don't mind spoilers. I have been re-watching the show from the beginning. lately.  The scenes it refers to, the re-working there of, complete miss steps. Unnecessary and insidious.


----------



## Crispy (May 19, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> The whole Dorne subplot has the feel of Naboo, especially that 'rescue attempt', what sort of plan was that?


Awful. "Let's just walk into the fancy gardens in broad daylight and grab her while she's snogging her boyfriend. No one will ever know."

Oh dear, it's the sand snakes.







Some good stuff in there though. Yay for Olenna and Ooh for the hall of faces. Wasn't phased by the end scene - it was always going to happen, and wasn't graphic or nasty. Can't wait to see Reek finally snap.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2015)

Does anyone know if the Dornish gardens are actually the Alcazar in Seville? Sure looks like them


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2015)

The Dorne scene was just laughable, straight out of Laurel and Hardy.  The Sparrow's trial was also very badly written and ludicrously implausible. The rape just nasty.

Just about let off only because of the decent Arya scenes and 'lets get to a cockcmerchant' - or whatever the actual line was


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Does anyone know if the Dornish gardens are actually the Alcazar in Seville? Sure looks like them


They are


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2015)

belboid said:


> The Dorne scene was just laughable, straight out of Laurel and Hardy.  The Sparrow's trial was also very badly written and ludicrously implausible. The rape just nasty.
> 
> Just about let off only because of the decent Arya scenes and 'lets get to a cockcmerchant' - or whatever the actual line was


Yeah, some really poor writing this episode. 'Pillow-biters' ffs


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

Is it a rule there must be at least one rape per season now?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2015)

http://boingboing.net/2015/05/12/the-naked-hypocrisy-of-game-of.html


----------



## Santino (May 19, 2015)

The sombre mood of the credits after the rape was really set off perfectly by jolly old Sue Fucking Perkins trailing Thronecast.

Well played, Sky. Well played.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 19, 2015)

belboid said:


> The Sparrow's trial was also very badly written and ludicrously implausible.



Yeah, I'm having quite a bit of trouble buying into this plot line.

Struggling to see where all this is going - the whole series has a different feel to it than the others - they all seemed to have a purpose. I hope it's all pulled together but we're already 6 episodes in and yes, lots of ground has been covered, but _nothing_ has been satisfying. Like it's all been designed to be all frustration and no pay-off (other than Slynt).


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> http://boingboing.net/2015/05/12/the-naked-hypocrisy-of-game-of.html


Very good.  Thanks for that.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 19, 2015)

http://www.themarysue.com/we-will-no-longer-be-promoting-hbos-game-of-thrones/

(Spoilers in this)


----------



## PursuedByBears (May 19, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Awful. "Let's just walk into the fancy gardens in broad daylight and grab her while she's snogging her boyfriend. No one will ever know."
> 
> Oh dear, it's the sand snakes.


The scenes in Dorne are embarassingly shit aren't they?  Bron and Jaime were creeping around in disguise like something out of a Carry On film, the fight was unexciting and the Sand Snakes can't act.


----------



## Dowie (May 19, 2015)

S☼I said:


> http://www.themarysue.com/we-will-no-longer-be-promoting-hbos-game-of-thrones/
> 
> (Spoilers in this)



It wasn't necessary to murder _Barristan Selmy_ yet they still did it... I'm not sure that the rape scene was unnecessary, if the wedding is necessary to the plot(which it almost certainly is) then surely the rape is a given - it is an arranged marriage which she is of course uncomfortable with and has little choice in. The scene as depicted in the book would have been even more controversial as it involved Theon/Reek being first forced to perform oral sex on Ramsay's bride to get her ready for him.


----------



## joustmaster (May 19, 2015)

Its also helpful as it shows Ramsey is a baddie. I've not been too sure, so far


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 19, 2015)

Dowie said:


> It wasn't necessary to murder _Barristan Selmy_ yet they still did it... I'm not sure that the rape scene was unnecessary, if the wedding is necessary to the plot(which it almost certainly is) then surely the rape is a given - it is an arranged marriage which she is of course uncomfortable with and has little choice in. The scene as depicted in the book would have been even more controversial as it involved Theon/Reek being first forced to perform oral sex on Ramsay's bride to get her ready for him.



Firstly Barriston had the opportunity to die heroically - the sort of death he would have wanted. So that's irrelevant. Secondly rape is not "a given" - there's no suggestion that, say, Caitlin Stark was raped by Ned Stark when they were married despite the fact it took time for them to love one another. And Tyrion of course didn't lay a finger on Sansa on their wedding night. Third, having the rape onscreen was unnecessary - surely the ability to infer it happened was not beyond the wit of the writers? Fourthly, making this rape all about how horrible it was was Theon was fucking awful - it's always about how the poor men suffer innit. Finally saying "it could have been worse" is hardly an excuse, imo. Yes, it could - it doesn't make the ending of last night's episode any less of a gratuitous rape scene that I think could have been done differently.


----------



## Dowie (May 19, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Firstly Barriston had the opportunity to die heroically - the sort of death he would have wanted. So that's irrelevant.



It was still unnecessary and not required as part of the plot yet was a act equally if not more so brutal.



> Secondly rape is not "a given" - there's no suggestion that, say, Caitlin Stark was raped by Ned Stark when they were married despite the fact it took time for them to love one another.



Well what would you call sleeping someone because you're obliged to? Granted I doubt it played out like Sansa/Ramsay but it isn't as though there is much choice or opportunity to consent when in an arranged marriage in a medieval society. They'd have had one of those 'bedding ceremonies' described in the book too - so you can probably throw in multiple counts of sexual assault from the guests before Ned had his way.



> And Tyrion of course didn't lay a finger on Sansa on their wedding night.



Tyrion isn't Ramsay, we know what Ramsay is like and it is rather obvious that compassion/empathy isn't one of his stronger qualities.



> Third, having the rape onscreen was unnecessary - surely the ability to infer it happened was not beyond the wit of the writers? Fourthly, making this rape all about how horrible it was was Theon was fucking awful - it's always about how the poor men suffer innit. Finally saying "it could have been worse" is hardly an excuse, imo. Yes, it could - it doesn't make the ending of last night's episode any less of a gratuitous rape scene that I think could have been done differently.



Well they cut away to Theon rather than show the rape itself and I've got a feeling that will be relevant to the plot though explaining why requires referring to the book:



Spoiler



In the book Theon is reluctantly persuaded by the spearwives/washer women to help the fake Arya Stark escape, since Sansa's storyline has been merged with hers then I'd still expect Theon to help Sansa escape - though he might well do so off his own back as a result of her treatment at the hands of Ramsay - in particular this rape scene could well be the turning point where he stops being 'Reek'


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 19, 2015)

I wasn't that upset by it - mostly I think because I was expecting it to be more graphic and brutal than it was filmed to be


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2015)

Dowie said:


> It was still unnecessary and not required as part of the plot yet was a act equally if not more so brutal.


Dany losing yet another trusted adviser is clearly an important part of the plot. So that's just wrong.



> Well what would you call sleeping someone because you're obliged to? Granted I doubt it played out like Sansa/Ramsay but it isn't as though there is much choice or opportunity to consent when in an arranged marriage in a medieval society. They'd have had one of those 'bedding ceremonies' described in the book too - so you can probably throw in multiple counts of sexual assault from the guests before Ned had his way.


jesus h christ, did you really write that?  So rape doesnt really matter because most women have a shit time?  Well that's alright then!



> Well they cut away to Theon rather than show the rape itself and I've got a feeling that will be relevant to the plot though explaining why requires referring to the book:


if that's the only way they could bring about such an outcome, they're shit scriptwriters.


----------



## Dowie (May 19, 2015)

belboid said:


> jesus h christ, did you really write that?  So rape doesnt really matter because most women have a shit time?  Well that's alright then!



eh? How on earth are you reading that it doesn't matter? You didn't even seem to consider it to be rape.



> if that's the only way they could bring about such an outcome, they're shit scriptwriters.



So shit that the show is the most successful show in HBO's history...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2015)

Dowie said:


> So shit that the show is the most successful show in HBO's history...


does not mean the script isn't shit. it was awful in this episode


----------



## Dowie (May 19, 2015)

the comment was that they were shit scriptwriters - it isn't the only way the could have brought about the required outcome but since the scene is in the book and is probably going to be relevant then I think it it warranted.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

you'd give them the benefit of the doubt once but this is the second rape for ratings and I'm not even counting the time joffrey did horrible sexual torture on a kings landing sex worker. (that'd be three- have I missed any?)


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> you'd give them the benefit of the doubt once but this is the second rape for ratings and I'm not even counting the time joffrey did horrible sexual torture on a kings landing sex worker. (that'd be three- have I missed any?)



Dany/Drogo
Cersei/Jamie
Sansa/Ramsey


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Dany/Drogo
> Cersei/Jamie
> Sansa/Ramsey


so thats four if we are counting Joffrey, and in a tribunal I would.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> so thats four if we are counting Joffrey, and in a tribunal I would.



Also a nameless woman "conquered" by the Dothraki at Dany/Drogo's wedding. This one could perhaps make more sense, given what happens to Dany and Drogo's story arc later (how she "civilises" him").

This article http://www.avclub.com/article/rape-thrones-203499 from last year after Cersei/Jamie was uncomfortable with _two_ and is worth a read


----------



## belboid (May 19, 2015)

Dowie said:


> eh? How on earth are you reading that it doesn't matter? You didn't even seem to consider it to be rape.


where the fuck do you get that from?  You are the one diminishing the act



> So shit that the show is the most successful show in HBO's history...


because sexism can't be popular   or otherwise decent writers have an appalling blank spot (which they clearly do, and they're not alone)


----------



## InfoBurner (May 19, 2015)

The reality of medival life, Ghengis Khan type 'conquests', sexual sadism amongst the powerful, Prima nocta ( Roose Bolton alluded to it last week ) et al, versus TV gratuity. This shit happened, should it have been portrayed differently or not at all?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Also a nameless woman "conquered" by the Dothraki at Dany/Drogo's wedding. This one could perhaps make more sense, given what happens to Dany and Drogo's story arc later (how she "civilises" him").
> 
> This article http://www.avclub.com/article/rape-thrones-203499 from last year after Cersei/Jamie was uncomfortable with _two_ and is worth a read



decent article: infoburner- the article makes the point that while the books makes the danger to women of the time its set in very clear the actual rapes in the show completely change from the books consensual and the progs not. While also undermining basic character traits long established


----------



## xenon (May 19, 2015)

Dany/Drogo
 Cersei/Jamie

^ Are the ones I have the problem with. They are not in the book. They change the nature of their characters relationship and autonomy. The changes are gratuatus and counterfactual.

Course don't forget there's the stuff at Craster's keep too. The Night's Watch mutoneers

OTOH Joffrey and Ramsey are sadistic bastards and that stuff is in the books IIRC.


----------



## Dowie (May 19, 2015)

belboid said:


> where the fuck do you get that from?  You are the one diminishing the act



go back to the post I initially quoted where you mention Ned:


> there's no suggestion that, say, Caitlin Stark was raped by Ned Stark when they were married despite the fact it took time for them to love one another.



I'll ask again, what would you call sleeping with someone because you're obliged to?

sorry should I add 'go back to the fucking post...' since we're getting all aggressive in a TV show thread?


----------



## Dowie (May 19, 2015)

InfoBurner said:


> The reality of medival life, Ghengis Khan type 'conquests', sexual sadism amongst the powerful, Prima nocta ( Roose Bolton alluded to it last week ) et al, versus TV gratuity. This shit happened, should it have been portrayed differently or not at all?



apparently some people get a bit sensitive about it


----------



## spanglechick (May 19, 2015)

it's not the depiction of this rape per se, it's just that the "rape as entertainment" aspect was already overused and dodgy as fuck.  The casual titilation of the rapes at Craster's, or at the dothraki wedding - and worst of all with Cersei and Jamie, the dangerous perpetuation of the idea that someone being raped can come to enjoy it, which means that when someone says "no", they don't really mean it - they just need you to carry on regardless.

This one was brutal and grim - though it's positioning as the cliffhanger makes me a little uneasy that it was done mostly for shock value... but in combination with the series' track record on rape, it seems a bit like rape-tainment.




Tangentially, in reading the linked article, I read some extracts from the book for the first time.  Jesus christ it's so dreadfully, dreadfully written!  Just utter guff.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

wait till you come across below par fantasy writing


----------



## Crispy (May 19, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Jesus christ it's so dreadfully, dreadfully written!  Just utter guff.


This is the fantasty fiction that was finally deemed good enough to turn into a multi-million dollar HBO series. It's a low bar.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 19, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> it's not the depiction of this rape per se, it's just that the "rape as entertainment" aspect was already overused and dodgy as fuck.  The casual titilation of the rapes at Craster's, or at the dothraki wedding - and worst of all with Cersei and Jamie, the dangerous perpetuation of the idea that someone being raped can come to enjoy it, which means that when someone says "no", they don't really mean it - they just need you to carry on regardless.
> 
> This one was brutal and grim - though it's positioning as the cliffhanger makes me a little uneasy that it was done mostly for shock value... but in combination with the series' track record on rape, it seems a bit like rape-tainment.
> 
> ...


It feels a little like they've been crying wolf in my mind. In this instance it was a pretty likely (if still horrific) outcome for the bride of Ramsey on their wedding night, I'm expecting it to help drive the plot, and for those who don't mind a non spoiler/comparison with the book...



Spoiler: ...



it's not anywhere _near_ as grim as what happens there



yet because of all that other stuff, rape-tainment as you say, I do totally understand why it comes across as so dodgy to many. 

I still hold that the bit that almost made me stop watching though was all that awful, soft porn-esque rape stuff at Crasters though.


----------



## xenon (May 19, 2015)

I don't read a lot of fantasy TBH. Prefer scifi. Normal service, wizards, dragons and princesses - fuck off... But what I found most gripping with the books is the characterisation, believeable motivations, plotting. Admittidly the plot gets flabby in the last 2 books, AKA what we're watching now but I dunno what you want from a fantasy epic if A Song of Ice and Fire aint it.

Actually Joe Abercrombie and Scott Lynch are also exceptions. Probably others I'd like I've nnot gotten to yet. Struggled with Erikson and a bit meh with whatsname, something Cook.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 19, 2015)

Firstly, this season has not been very good.

Secondly...it wasn't rape.  Sansa knew what was going to happen if she married him and she said "Yes".   He hunts women with dogs.  I'm sure he'll get his comeuppance, he's the new Joffrey.

Thirdly...a main character murdered a little girl...no comments?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2015)

of course it was rape. she didn't want to fuck him. she had no choice.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Firstly, this season has not been very good.
> 
> Secondly...it wasn't rape.  Sansa knew what was going to happen if she married him and she said "Yes".   He hunts women with dogs.  I'm sure he'll get his comeuppance, he's the new Joffrey.
> 
> Thirdly...a main character murdered a little girl...no comments?


who murdered a little girl?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> who murdered a little girl?


Did you watch it?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Did you watch it?


yes!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2015)

if you're talking about arya, she doesn't murder the girl, or at least you don't see it? doesn't she just comfort her with lies as she dies?


----------



## joustmaster (May 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> if you're talking about arya, she doesn't murder the girl, or at least you don't see it? doesn't she just comfort her with lies as she dies?


she poisoned her.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> if you're talking about arya, she doesn't murder the girl, or at least you don't see it? doesn't she just comfort her with lies as she dies?


Murdered a poor little defenceless sick child.


----------



## JimW (May 19, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> she poisoned her.


Assisted dying is no murder!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> she poisoned her.


how do we know that? it's just water. she's already dying and nothing can be done for her. so she comforts her as she dies.


----------



## JimW (May 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> how do we know that? it's just water. she's already dying and nothing can be done for her. so she comforts her as she dies.


We've had the first scene this series in the house of black and white where the water sends someone sick on their way. She's doing that for this girl.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2015)

JimW said:


> We've had the first scene this series in the house of black and white where the water sends someone sick on their way. She's doing that for this girl.


oh, ok. it wasn't that clear to me....
i'd got bored of the books by this stage


----------



## joustmaster (May 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, ok. it wasn't that clear to me....
> i'd got bored of the books by this stage


It was on the tv


----------



## JimW (May 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, ok. it wasn't that clear to me....
> i'd got bored of the books by this stage


An act of mercy with clear parental consent, don't let these two tell you otherwise.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 19, 2015)

JimW said:


> Assisted dying is no murder!


I agree...if it's voluntary.

But it wasn't.

The father brought her there for a cure, there's no arguing that.

Arya murdered her.   _And advanced in her cause_ because of it.

Bloody women...eh 

Those sand women trying to murder a young girl.   Cersei murdering those babies of Rob and crushing her baby brother's genitals.   Dany burning a guy to death without a trial.  Maergery grooming an under-age boy.

I tell you...the more I watch this the more I realise what a bunch of bastards women are.


----------



## JimW (May 19, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> ...
> 
> The father brought her there for a cure, there's no arguing that.
> 
> ...


How wrong you are cos I'm arguing it! I reckon he's saying he's tried every cure and now brought her here as a last resort to end the pain, or that's how I recall it anyway. he doesn't spell out what that means because thinks it better the girl doesn't know, but would know what happens at the house of black and white. And he's not around making a fuss when her body is carried off.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> I agree...if it's voluntary.
> 
> But it wasn't.
> 
> ...


Ah, I see what you're trying to do.

BTW it was Robert Baratheon's children, not Robb's


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

bagsy not having dexter on the jury if I'm ever prosecuting for rape


----------



## JimW (May 19, 2015)

Also,whatisfaceless man is watching approvingly from the sidelines and opens the next door, so she's provided the expected euthanasia service. This might make me watch that bit again though.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> bagsy not having dexter on the jury if I'm ever prosecuting for rape


But you'll want OU if you're up for child murder.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> But you'll want OU if you're up for child murder.




There was a similar scene in the Borgias where a virgin bride was 'claimed' brutally. It's marital rape. Thats different from 'ok we are in an arranged marraige, lets just get pissed and do our duty'

its called something..oh yeah, marital rape


----------



## DexterTCN (May 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> There was a similar scene in the Borgias where a virgin bride was 'claimed' brutally. It's marital rape. Thats different from 'ok we are in an arranged marraige, lets just get pissed and do our duty'
> 
> its called something..oh yeah, marital rape


All I was doing was pointing out that a child was murdered, women were murdering and grooming and child-molesting all over the place.  That old Tyrell women is a total homophobe btw.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> All I was doing was pointing out that a child was murdered, women were murdering and grooming and child-molesting all over the place.  That old Tyrell women is a total homophobe btw.


None of all that makes a rape not a rape


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

thats all to the good, and I'm glad you noticed olena's dodgy attitudes. But thats not the point. You're claiming that forcibly fucking someone while they cry and scream isn't rape cos they are married. You dodgy cunt


----------



## DexterTCN (May 19, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> thats all to the good, and I'm glad you noticed olena's dodgy attitudes. But thats not the point. You're claiming that forcibly fucking someone while they cry and scream isn't rape cos they are married. You dodgy cunt


And you condone child-murder because you don't even remember it.

You're a...hairy cunt.  And your posts on the jokes thread are always shit. 

(btw mods he started it)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> And you condone child-murder because you don't even remember it.
> 
> You're a...hairy cunt.  And your posts on the jokes thread are always shit.
> 
> (btw mods he started it)


Getting confused aren't we?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 19, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Getting confused aren't we?


No mate.  Just watching you put words in my mouth.   Carry on.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 19, 2015)

there's an interesting conversation to be had around the concept of euthanasia and involuntary euthanasia where someone is killing the child out of poverty and despair. Its morally inexcusable. I think greyscale is supposed to represent leprosy in GoT. These are things we can debate, and have a discussion about. If you don't think fucking an unwilling person while they vocally protest is rape- well where is the conversation to be had? You are just bang in the wrong. A state or church blessing doesn't make forcing someone into sex not-rape.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 19, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> No mate.  Just watching you put words in my mouth.   Carry on.


No you carry on. Read more carefully next time though


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 19, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> I tell you...the more I watch this the more I realise what a bunch of bastards women are.



Whereas the men never do anything bad to anyone...


----------



## xenon (May 19, 2015)

WTF is this nonsense. A rape isn't a rape because some other bad stuff happened too.


----------



## xenon (May 19, 2015)

Anyway it was euthanasia. Scene starts at around 13 minutes in ep 6.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 20, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Whereas the men never do anything bad to anyone...


Yes they do...just about everyone on GoT does.  That's the point.

It's nasty and debased....a pregnant woman got stabbed in the stomach...horrible shit all over the place.   If you look at it from afar you can't actually argue for watching it if we judge only on what actually happens in it morally.

You have to suspend morals when watching it.   Watching it is not condoning it.   Watching it does not condone rape any more than it condones stabbing a pregnant woman in the stomach or grooming or murdering your father.

Everyone knows what the show is like, it's offensive.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2015)

None of that makes what you said earlier any truer. 
And you still haven't cottoned on to your big mistake.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2015)

I suppose ramsey was just displaying poor sexual etiquette


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Yes they do...just about everyone on GoT does.  That's the point.
> 
> It's nasty and debased....a pregnant woman got stabbed in the stomach...horrible shit all over the place.   If you look at it from afar you can't actually argue for watching it if we judge only on what actually happens in it morally.
> 
> ...



its not about wether you condone the actions of a character in a book or a show or a comic. Its about how you define what they did, and you are claiming it wasn't rape because they were married and she knew sex was coming at some point because thats how dynastic allainces work. Thats whats fucked up. Tyrion offered her the 'get pissed and fuck' option and she said no. So he didn't touch her. Ramsey raped her. That you can't se that or attempt to contextualise it is irrelevant. If you (violently or not) fuck someone against their will its called rape. How is this beyond your ken?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 20, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> ... If you (violently or not) fuck someone against their will its called rape. How is this beyond your ken?


It wasn't a rape.  Sansa was asked by Little Finger if she would go in or turn back...she went in.  The girl washing her hair told her he fucks girls then kills them with dogs.  At the marriage she said yes.

Was it brutal and humiliating?  yup it was meant to be...that's what he is....she knew that.  It was not against her will.

Hopefully it's just an enragement set-up to horribly kill him.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2015)

the scheming whore wanted it. All becomes clear.


----------



## Santino (May 20, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> It wasn't a rape.  Sansa was asked by Little Finger if she would go in or turn back...she went in.  The girl washing her hair told her he fucks girls then kills them with dogs.  At the marriage she said yes.
> 
> Was it brutal and humiliating?  yup it was meant to be...that's what he is....she knew that.  It was not against her will.
> 
> Hopefully it's just an enragement set-up to horribly kill him.


Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Santino (May 20, 2015)

There's something wrong with you.


----------



## xenon (May 20, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> It wasn't a rape.  Sansa was asked by Little Finger if she would go in or turn back...she went in.  The girl washing her hair told her he fucks girls then kills them with dogs.  At the marriage she said yes.
> 
> Was it brutal and humiliating?  yup it was meant to be...that's what he is....she knew that.  It was not against her will.
> 
> Hopefully it's just an enragement set-up to horribly kill him.



Christ, you are fucked up. Look at what you write.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> It wasn't a rape.  Sansa was asked by Little Finger if she would go in or turn back...she went in.  The girl washing her hair told her he fucks girls then kills them with dogs.  At the marriage she said yes.
> 
> Was it brutal and humiliating?  yup it was meant to be...that's what he is....she knew that.  It was not against her will.
> 
> Hopefully it's just an enragement set-up to horribly kill him.


SHE HAD NO CHOICE, you fucking dimwit


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> SHE HAD NO CHOICE, you fucking dimwit



Well, that's not entirely true. She could have had Brienne rescue her, once she'd discovered how potentially dangerous Ramsey is. She did, in a sense, consent to be most likely being treated _in some horrific way_ by showing up. I would never say it's not rape, because it clearly was...but still, yes, she did go willingly into that marriage & that bedchamber. Doesn't make it ok by any means, or consensual.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Was it brutal and humiliating?  yup it was meant to be...that's what he is....she knew that.  It was not against her will.



If it didn't happen to you, then you don't get to decide what happened. Why you're choosing to project these things onto a fictional character only the gods know.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2015)

the old and the new


----------



## spanglechick (May 20, 2015)

xenon said:


> I don't read a lot of fantasy TBH. Prefer scifi. Normal service, wizards, dragons and princesses - fuck off... But what I found most gripping with the books is the characterisation, believeable motivations, plotting. Admittidly the plot gets flabby in the last 2 books, AKA what we're watching now but I dunno what you want from a fantasy epic if A Song of Ice and Fire aint it.
> 
> Actually Joe Abercrombie and Scott Lynch are also exceptions. Probably others I'd like I've nnot gotten to yet. Struggled with Erikson and a bit meh with whatsname, something Cook.


It's not the plotting - I only read a few sentences... It's the florid, purple prose.  All pretentions to style, with no skill to back it up.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 20, 2015)

Oh for fucks sake, Sansa could have been head over heals in love with Ramsey and initially up for it on her wedding night, but the minute she said no or her actions suggested it, it was rape.

Tbh I find DexterTCN's comments more disturbing than the scene. I was about to give the benefit of the doubt for it being a very badly worded description of the real awfulness many women faced in marriage until the further "justification"


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> Well, that's not entirely true. She could have had Brienne rescue her, once she'd discovered how potentially dangerous Ramsey is. She did, in a sense, consent to be most likely being treated _in some horrific way_ by showing up. I would never say it's not rape, because it clearly was...but still, yes, she did go willingly into that marriage & that bedchamber. Doesn't make it ok by any means, or consensual.


She didn't feel she had a choice.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 20, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> It's not the plotting - I only read a few sentences... It's the florid, purple prose.  All pretentions to style, with no skill to back it up.


It's a bit difficult to explain it to people who didn't like the books, but yeah, I'd say that most book readers know the prose is awful. Absolutely _awful. _ And there really are some truly grim bits of misogyny in there. But I dunno, there's something about the early pace of action and plot that just makes it compelling, a bit like crack. And like drugs, it's easy to keep going with diminishing returns  (the two things I've just mentioned start really going downhill after the third one).

But there have been mysteries set up, which I think keeps the commitment going. People have theories goddam it, and they're going to keep going until those theories are proven right.  Also I'd say whilst he's not particularly a skilled and nuanced character writer, his likable characters _are_ really likable and you get invested in them, and likewise his unlikable characters are just _loathable. _

I certainly wasn't one of those people who had read them before the first TV season though. Whether I would have continued if I wasn't already engaged with the story I don't know.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 20, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> If it didn't happen to you, then you don't get to decide what happened. Why you're choosing to project these things onto a fictional character only the gods know.


Not sure what you mean, Frank.

If you're saying I'm not Sansa so I don't know then that counts for you and everyone else too.

If you're saying I don't know because I have not been raped then I'm afraid you're wrong there as well.  I was, as a child, more than once.   Tread carefully mate. 

I say that it was terrible, brutal and meant to humiliate...but I also say that Sansa went willingly.  My personal experience does not give my opinion added weight, it's my opinion on a fictional tv series - a tv series that is designed to offend and shock.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2015)

It's designed to thrill and entertain, not shock and offend. And how does that negate the counterclaims to your assertion that the final scene in the last episode was not a rape?
And are you going to apologise to DotCommunist?


----------



## maomao (May 20, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> It's not the plotting - I only read a few sentences... It's the florid, purple prose.  All pretentions to style, with no skill to back it up.


I was actually glad that the sixth and seventh volumes weren't out when I'd finished the fifth. I was about ready to stab the old fucker in the face. Seriously if someone had 'broken their fast' one more time...

I think the crack addict comparison is very apt. I felt filthy by the end of it all.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2015)

maomao said:


> I was actually glad that the sixth and seventh volumes weren't out when I'd finished the fifth. I was about ready to stab the old fucker in the face. Seriously if someone had 'broken their fast' one more time...
> .


It was 'mislike' that did for me


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It was 'mislike' that did for me



Aye, right up there with the word "younglings"


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 20, 2015)

i thought it was the most romantic episode in GoT series - that show needed some romance.
Maybe it will turn all Mills & Boon now and she starts liking Ramsay Bolton, and he changes into a Stark loving hippie.


----------



## The Octagon (May 20, 2015)

"a girl of 3 and ten"


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2015)

Rape is even nastier than child murder on TV because you dont get cunts going 'well everyone got murdered then, so its okay.' or any other apologistic  bullshit


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2015)

and have another article - http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/2015/05/it-s-time-stop-defending-rape-scenes-game-thrones


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 20, 2015)

Sorry if I've missed something, but isn't Sansa still married to Tyrion?


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2015)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Sorry if I've missed something, but isn't Sansa still married to Tyrion?


The marriage was never consumated
(which appears to be required in westerosi law)


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2015)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Sorry if I've missed something, but isn't Sansa still married to Tyrion?


unconsummated, so easily and quickly annulled.


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2015)

Crispy said:


> The marriage was never consumated
> (which appears to be required in westerosi law)


pretty key in English law too, that whole Henry divorce thing hinged on it


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2015)

belboid said:


> and have another article - http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/2015/05/it-s-time-stop-defending-rape-scenes-game-thrones





> Tyrion Lannister, who strangled his faithless woman and still gets to maunder on about losing the “woman he loved



Tyrions is that established as the only moral voice he gets away with this. Had totally passed me by. Not that it happened, but that he gets to wander about being pithy and semi-good. He shot his dad while he was on the shitter, in the stomach and strangled his ex lover to death. And he's still the most decent person in it

wait, no, Jon Snow. Jon Snows good. A bit. He has a Starks honour anyway.


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Tyrions is that established as the only moral voice he gets away with this. Had totally passed me by.


Poldark was even worse, two wife killers that we were meant to be highly sympathetic to and hope they got away with it!


----------



## Santino (May 20, 2015)

I'm far from confident that a satisfying amount of plot is going to be wrapped up satisfactorily in the next two and a half seasons.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2015)

belboid said:


> and have another article - http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/2015/05/it-s-time-stop-defending-rape-scenes-game-thrones





> But the programme makers had the choice of whether to make us watch or not, and they put us right there in the room, camera focused lasciviously on her suffering face. Even worse though is that they put Sansa’s stepbrother Theon in the room as a witness, and made his anguish at watching her rape the closing note of the programme. Apparently violence against a woman counts for more if it distresses a man.



Agree with this. I can't think why the director or whoever chose to present that scene like that, in such a voyeuristic way. It doesn't advance the story, it doesn't make a point, if anything it undermines the story.

Martin's writing may be pretty bad but at least his plotting is thought through properly. But this storyline with Sansa has been invented for the TV series and it seems incoherent as a result. The point is that Sansa is taking control of her life right? That her experiences have made her into someone tough and clever who can ultimately escape from being a victim and a pawn in the games of others. And yet now we see Sansa helpless, her defiance from the previous scene mysteriously vanished, back to being a victim again. We don't see a woman grudgingly accepting an upleasant necessity for the sake of her larger agenda, we just see a victim. And probably she will once again be rescued from her plight by some third party, denied the chance to control her own fate for once.


----------



## maomao (May 20, 2015)

Santino said:


> I'm far from confident that a satisfying amount of plot is going to be wrapped up satisfactorily in the next two and a half seasons.


The final episode will feature a young G.R.R. Martin dressed in Conan pyjamas waking up to announce it was all a dream.


----------



## maomao (May 20, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> But this storyline with Sansa has been invented for the TV series and it seems incoherent as a result.


It's a merging of two plotlines as far as I can see.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2015)

The whole Dorne thing has been reduced to a silly cartoonish afterthought, if they weren't going to bother doing it properly they should've fucked it off entirely like they have with several other plot threads from the books in this season.


----------



## bi0boy (May 20, 2015)

What happened to that Bran kid? Don't tell me we've got to wait another fucking year to find out.


----------



## Crispy (May 20, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> What happened to that Bran kid? Don't tell me we've got to wait another fucking year to find out.


Confirmed not to be in this season at all. So yeah, you've got to wait another year.


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2015)

Santino said:


> I'm far from confident that a satisfying amount of plot is going to be wrapped up satisfactorily in the next two and a half seasons.


do we know it is going to be seven?  We've assumed so as that will be the number of books, but we're already well out of sync with them, soooo......


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Confirmed not to be in this season at all. So yeah, you've got to wait another year.


He'll be 17 by then (((Hodor's back)))


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> He'll be 17 by then (((Hodor's back)))


the continuity shots will be brilliant


----------



## Santino (May 20, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> What happened to that Bran kid? Don't tell me we've got to wait another fucking year to find out.


 


Crispy said:


> Confirmed not to be in this season at all. So yeah, you've got to wait another year.


Better that than a whole season of walking through snow.


----------



## The Octagon (May 20, 2015)

*book wanker but no spoilers*

There's a good reason they've got to hold Bran back this season sadly, it would affect too many other storylines prematurely.


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2015)

I find his character a bit flaky 



Boom tish!


----------



## JimW (May 20, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> I find his character a bit flaky
> 
> 
> 
> Boom tish!


You'd think he'd be more regular.


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2015)

JimW said:


> You'd think he'd be more regular.


It's a rough-age to be growing up as a nipper that's for sure.


----------



## friedaweed (May 20, 2015)

Next season it'll be All-Bran


----------



## JimW (May 20, 2015)

Demonstrating his moral fibre.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 20, 2015)

)))))Hodor's back (((((


----------



## xenon (May 20, 2015)

maomao said:


> It's a merging of two plotlines as far as I can see.





Spoiler



It happens in the books too as I recall. Except Ramsey's wife is a very minor noble's daughter but one he's been lead to believe is Arya. Theon is forced to watch, well to stay in the room on their wedding night anyway. He later helps her escape when they both jump from the walls into deep snow and she heads to the Wall, to John.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2015)

wat

e2a Jaime's piano solo killed me. I thought I was going to puke i lolled so hard


----------



## joustmaster (May 22, 2015)

i see..


----------



## Orang Utan (May 23, 2015)

Another perspective:
http://www.alternet.org/gender/all-hopefully-bad-arguments-about-rape-game-thrones-debunked


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Another perspective:
> http://www.alternet.org/gender/all-hopefully-bad-arguments-about-rape-game-thrones-debunked


Yeah, whilst I do have sympathy with the position that because of the past treatment of rape GoT was on dodgy grounds, personally I agree with a lot of what is in this article. And for the record, I do very much consider myself a feminist.


----------



## bi0boy (May 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> http://boingboing.net/2015/05/12/the-naked-hypocrisy-of-game-of.html



So it just needs more willies.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 25, 2015)

Good episode this week. Lots going on, but the scenes have enough breathing space to do more than just drive the plot forward. 

I'm impressed by the sheer logistics of writing this season, even if a couple of episodes have been a bit meh. They've chopped a lot of fat out of the story but it's all been stitched back together into something coherent. Makes you wonder why Martin's editor didn't encourage him to do likewise with the last two books.


----------



## J Ed (May 25, 2015)

Good to see Cersei getting her just desserts.


----------



## agricola (May 25, 2015)

Best episode of the series so far that, though of course that wasnt difficult.


----------



## fishfinger (May 25, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Good to see Cersei getting her just desserts.


They gave her _pudding?_


----------



## DexterTCN (May 25, 2015)

I doubt it's going to be fatal for her.   Absolutely brilliant seeing that happen though.

(bit scary what she says to them)


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 25, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Good to see Cersei getting her just desserts.



That bit was very well acted I thought. Jonathon Pryce and Diana Rigg were great too.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 25, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm impressed by the sheer logistics of writing this season, even if a couple of episodes have been a bit meh.



I just inspired myself to invent a new word:



Spoiler



Mehpisodes


----------



## CNT36 (May 25, 2015)

I enjoyed it because for the second week in a row some people actually got to where they were going.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 25, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> I enjoyed it because for the second week in a row some people actually got to where they were going.



Yeah, that kinda doesn't happen in the books at this stage. Most of the various quests either come to nothing or drag on forever.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 25, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah, that kinda doesn't happen in the books at this stage. Most of the various quests either come to nothing or drag on forever.


Like Eastenders?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 25, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Like Eastenders?



No, Eastenders has way more needless death, misery and suffering.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 25, 2015)

I think I'm going off it, even though I don't want to.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2015)

Olena's casual homophobic remarks rather take the shine off her character.

If they somehow wangle it that Bronn ends up in a fourway with the sand snakes I will facepalm so hard.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 27, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Yeah, whilst I do have sympathy with the position that because of the past treatment of rape GoT was on dodgy grounds, personally I agree with a lot of what is in this article. And for the record, I do very much consider myself a feminist.



I consider myself a feminist and I'm a tiny bit troubled by the fact that it's mostly book readers complaining about the rape(s) on the show (not here but elsewhere) ...I worry that some may not be actually offended (more) because of the divergence of the story line?  That's probably a horrible accusation for me to make, but I can't help but wonder why this outrage is more pronounced by the readers.


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 27, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> wat
> 
> e2a Jaime's piano solo killed me. I thought I was going to puke i lolled so hard




_"Are you thinkin' 'bout Joffrey,
such a spirited lad?
I was his uncle,
I was also his dad..."


_
I saw this before and it's driving me crazy...who is the brunette in the grey outfit? Is she a cast member we haven't seen yet? or an old one I can't remember? It's not Emilia Clarke.


----------



## joustmaster (May 27, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> _"Are you thinkin' 'bout Joffrey,
> such a spirited lad?
> I was his uncle,
> I was also his dad..."
> ...


She's the kennel masters daughter who the lovely and misunderstood ramsey sleeps with. 
The one who had some words with Sansa.


----------



## joustmaster (May 27, 2015)

Here is a version thats twice as long.


----------



## Ms T (May 27, 2015)

That's fantastic.


----------



## The Octagon (May 27, 2015)

Ramsey and Theon seeing each other for the first time in the rehearsal


----------



## maomao (May 27, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I just inspired myself to invent a new word:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8 years late:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=mehpisode


----------



## The Octagon (May 27, 2015)

Dammit, it's made me hate Chris Martin less


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 27, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> I consider myself a feminist and I'm a tiny bit troubled by the fact that it's mostly book readers complaining about the rape(s) on the show (not here but elsewhere) ...I worry that some may not be actually offended (more) because of the divergence of the story line?  That's probably a horrible accusation for me to make, but I can't help but wonder why this outrage is more pronounced by the readers.





Spoiler: Book wanker stuff but not an actual spoiler 



Well that's because the divergence makes previously consenting, albeit sometimes dodgy borderline stuff, into rape, and the rape is absolutely not necessary to the plot line _because it wasn't there in the first place. _Whilst Dany ends up suffering from Drogo's enthusiastic nightly affections in the early days, he was written as gentle during their first shag and it's sort of implied that Dany is probably consenting but not really enjoying it thereafter, along with the rest of the Dothraki lifestyle. Likewise the Jaime/Cersei thing turned from "a woman may change her mind if one persists" in the books to full on rape in the TV series. So that's two newly created incidences of female sexual violence that weren't there before and which blatantly weren't needed.

What the books has a lot of is rape in the background - peasants at the hands of soldiers sort of thing. And it's shocking that it's so widespread but unfortunately probably quite accurate for the historical time Westeros is loosely based on. And I don't actually think anyone really complained at the more matter of fact portrayals that happened at the Dothraki towards the sheep people. But what has made a lot of people shudder at the Crasters stuff is that it was filmed in a very similar way to a lot of the (also gratuitous) sex scenes.


In summary, if that is the case it's because the TV show is (often) creating the sexual violence or genuinely making things far worse, so those who can make a comparison are justifiably probably going to be more upset.


----------



## The Octagon (May 27, 2015)

There has been a casting call released for Season 6 characters, I will spoiler as I'm also guessing at the names based on book descriptions, but if true then plots some of us thought had been bypassed are still coming...



Spoiler: casting



http://watchersonthewall.com/game-of-thrones-season-6-casting-has-begun-and-heres-the-list/

Pirate, man in his 40’s to late 50’s. He’s “an infamous pirate who has terrorized seas all around the world. Cunning, ruthless, with a touch of madness.”
He’s a dangerous-looking man. A very good part this season.
*Euron! Kingsmoot! Dragon Horn! Get Hype, etc... No mention of Victarion though.*


Father. Aged 50’s to 60’s, he’s one of the greatest soldiers in Westeros- a humorless martinet, severe and intimidating. He demands martial discipline in the field and in his home. It’s described as “a very good part” for next year and that he’s “centrally involved” in a protagonist’s storyline.
*Randyll Tarly coming up *


Priest, in his 40’s or 50’s. A gruff ex-soldier who found religion. Now a no-nonsense rural priest who ministers to the poor of the countryside. He’s salt-of-the-earth man who has weathered many battles.
*Septon Meribald? If so we might get his brilliant speech regarding war and the common folk who suffer the most from it.*


A large boy, with an actor who is 10-12 but playing 7 or 8. He’s described as “a clever boy” who seems too large for his age. He’s big and tall but not fat. “Characterful squat features” are a plus for this part. it’s specified that this is a one-time appearance.

12 year old boy, with brown hair and blue eyes. He needs to use a Northern accent. He has scenes where he has to spar with a wooden sword.
The length of the role isn’t specified.

7 year old boy with dark brown hair, a narrow face and green eyes. He also has a Northern accent. He also spars with the wooden sword, so it’s safe to assume it’s the same scene. This role is similarly open-ended, the description only stating that the character is being ‘introduced.’
*Strong rumours this might be a flashback, Robert, Brandon and Ned? Would be very interesting, especially now Bran is where he is.*


----------



## youngian (May 27, 2015)

I never guess correctly which is the fun of this yarn but it looks like Daenarys has the world at her feet even without her nuclear option dragons. She learns fast from her cock-ups, takes wise council and is a daring creative leader in her own right.

Cersei on the other hand hasn't got the brains to execute her cunning. Her decisions have been motivated by personal family considerations and has just about signed the Lannister's death warrant in time for Jamie's return.

The North is up for grabs but whoever does capture it lets wish for a long a painful death for the Boltons.

I suspect Jon Snow will be the victor, like Daenarys he's stepped up quickly. A former loyal foot soldier he is now a formidable military and political leader with his father's honour and more nous. He lacks the talent of Daenary's council especially as she now has Tyrion on board. Stannis however is a great military leader but shouldn't be allowed anywhere near statecraft.

The wild card is moustache twiddling Lord Baelish and Olenna, I'm not clear what his strategy is and whether he has worked out the big picture, clearly not a man to be underestimated in cahoots with Mrs Peel.



Orang Utan said:


> Another perspective:
> http://www.alternet.org/gender/all-hopefully-bad-arguments-about-rape-game-thrones-debunked


 I'm not sure why there should expectations of people in a Medieval drama called Game of Thrones to act like Jean-Luc Picard. They should see the filth that's going on down at the Globe Theatre.

I particularly I enjoyed this winge


> *The naked hypocrisy of Game Of Thrones’ nudity*
> The HBO series wants to have it both ways when it comes to respecting and objectifying women


 Its as if the writers were of a cynical and Machiavellian frame of mind.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2015)

That Coldplay thing is embarrassing to watch.



Likes Stannis' 'there must be another way....leeches or something'


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2015)

And was anyone else cheering at Sam and Gilly?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 27, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> And was anyone else cheering at Sam and Gilly?


No I was leaning towards "well this isn't going to end well..."

I cheered Ghost though.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2015)

Though the scriptwriting continues to be poor. They nicked 'perfumed ponce' from Withnail & I!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 27, 2015)

Also, Littlefinger gets about a bit, doesn't he? Does he have a jet?


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 28, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Spoiler: Book wanker stuff but not an actual spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, and I do see that point. from the point of view of a viewer mainly (I've read a good chunk of the first book) I find the violence/brutality and the sexual violence pretty unsettling too. And all of it pretty much unnecessary (in the sense that it could be hinted at rather than so graphic) but all in all I wasn't personally shocked by the Sansa scene (I'm repeating myself here) perhaps because I was bracing myself for something more like what Theon experienced. I'm not jumping on that whole "but they treat the men even worse" wagon, but I guess that's part of the reason why the outrage seems to be coming at a strange time for us viewers. We've seen all sorts of horrible treatment of people on the show. Not that that excuses gratuitous rape  But both the story and the book have their share of pretty horrific stuff. 
Not sure what my point is, just thinking out loud.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 28, 2015)

Delayed this week because my dad's skybox is dying...

WINTERFELL: Stannis' batshit wife conspicuously absent in the episode when *that which we all knew was coming* was officially brought up  Loved the ambiguity as to the broken tower; did Reek rush up there to unexpectedly find Ramsay tucking into his lunch, or did he run straight to his master's usual residence? 'What the Flick' referred to this as Ramsay's office which amused me. Perhaps he was filling in the triplicate forms required before you can flay someone? Did get a definite feeling Sansa was goading Ramsay into killing, or at least trying to kill, his stepmother. She knows she's more valuable to Roose than the illegitimate son he hates. One thing though, PLEASE STOP USING THE WORD WARDENESS; It's bollocks.

WALL: Fairwell then, Harry Grout. No deathbed revelations to confirm what we all already know. Just put Sam in charge of everything. King Samwell and Queen Sansa, with Podrick for Primeminister and Olly as the kid who unintentionally fucks up the entire world.

KINGS' LANDING: I've mentioned this before but, I know Cersei wanted Mace out of the way, but why sent Trant away with him? Any old assassin would have done, but her strongest ally? Bizarre politics that I'll attribute to American ignorance as to how royalty works aside, the gold cloaks clearly still work for Cersei, and she's rarely seen without them, but tonite she walks alone into enemy territory? I say enemy, because although she's a shit tactician, she isn't stupid (though Lancel not being offed several episodes ago flies in the face of this) and must have known the 'faith militant' would have to be put back in their box sooner or later? Trant would be charging down the passageways slicing through anyone who tried to stop him _if only he knew_. Also conspicuous by his absense this week (well, several weeks, actually) was Maestar Frankenstein; presumably whatever he's cooking up in his laboratory will save the day for House Lannister?

ESSOS: Thronescast pointed out that the pillowtalk between Danny and Daario suggested that they knew Khaleesi's intended is the leader of the Sons of the Harpy. Not confirmed before, though again, we all suspected it, did the writers fuck up and forget which episode they were working on? Where the fuck is Varys? The most connected man in all the world (what is the GoT planet called?) hasn't been seen for a month. The man collects friends, allies and debts, surely his present standing in Kings' Landing doesn't affect any of this? He's worth waaay more to Danny than Tyrion.

BRAAVOS: Thankfully a week off. I couldn't bare to see Arya wearing Jeffrey Spector's face. I'd like to see more Mark Gatiss, but_ as I may have said previously_, half a series of Doctor Who per year is unacceptable, and three episodes of Sherlock every two years? Well...


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 28, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> WINTERFELL: Stannis' batshit wife conspicuously absent in the episode when *that which we all knew was coming* was officially brought up  Loved the ambiguity as to the broken tower; did Reek rush up there to unexpectedly find Ramsay tucking into his lunch, or did he run straight to his master's usual residence?



Yes, that bit was very well done. The actor playing Sansa continues to impress as well, the scene where she realises that no help is coming was a real gut punch. Was the old woman the wife of the bloke who Brienne spoke to outside Winterfell then do we think?



> KINGS' LANDING: I've mentioned this before but, I know Cersei wanted Mace out of the way, but why sent Trant away with him? Any old assassin would have done, but her strongest ally? Bizarre politics that I'll attribute to American ignorance as to how royalty works aside, the gold cloaks clearly still work for Cersei, and she's rarely seen without them, but tonite she walks alone into enemy territory?



Law of Dramatic Requirements init. For Cersei's arrest to play out the way it did, Ser Meryn needed to be out of the picture. And Cersei thought she had everything locked down, all her enemies locked up and her own private army of religious nutters backing her up. So we see Cersei's hubris, and then the inevitable downfall. Cersei has her Dad's ruthlessness, but she doesn't have his cold cunning. Tywin would've made sure he had a plan for reining in the sparrow and his lads once they'd served their purpose, but Cersei was in too much of a rush and didn't think it through.

Without Tywin, the Lannisters have no strength. There is nothing inherently powerful about their family, they just had a devious bastard running the show and so they got away with everything. This is a recurring theme, the illusory nature of power. Cersei believed her own hype, she thought that as a Lannister she was guaranteed a win, and now she's fucked.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yes, that bit was very well done. The actor playing Sansa continues to impress as well, the scene where she realises that no help is coming was a real gut punch. Was the old woman the wife of the bloke who Brienne spoke to outside Winterfell then do we think?


of course, it's not supposed to be a mystery. though if that light appears perhaps brienne will see it. she appears to be looking out for it anyway


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 28, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> of course, it's not supposed to be a mystery. though if that light appears perhaps brienne will see it. she appears to be looking out for it anyway



Maybe I just didn't pick up on in until the shot of Brienne waiting for the light. There's a lot going on OK?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 28, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> And was anyone else cheering at Sam and Gilly?



A bit, but also "no no no" cos Sam is a massive child


----------



## Fez909 (May 28, 2015)

I started watching GoT three weeks ago for the first time. I'm now caught up, on both the show and the threads 

The anti-"book cunts" seem to have been proven right all the way through. Storylines that looked like they weren't happening popping up all over and now apparently due to happen again. I know the spoiler debate has been done to death but this is the first time I could join in so I'm throwing my oar in  Actually, I don't care so much now, as the show has clearly gone downhill. It's now just a decent TV; nothing to get worked up over being spoiled now (for me, at least).

Anyway, I don't remember this being posted:



It's only got up to S4 storylines in it, so it's really out of date, but does anyone think it's still valid? The Bolton/Sansa storyline complicates it a bit, but Baelish does seem to be involved in too much shit for it all to just be nothing.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 28, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Agree with this. I can't think why the director or whoever chose to present that scene like that, in such a voyeuristic way. It doesn't advance the story, it doesn't make a point, if anything it undermines the story.
> 
> Martin's writing may be pretty bad but at least his plotting is thought through properly. But this storyline with Sansa has been invented for the TV series and it seems incoherent as a result. The point is that Sansa is taking control of her life right? That her experiences have made her into someone tough and clever who can ultimately escape from being a victim and a pawn in the games of others. And yet now we see Sansa helpless, her defiance from the previous scene mysteriously vanished, back to being a victim again. We don't see a woman grudgingly accepting an upleasant necessity for the sake of her larger agenda, we just see a victim. And probably she will once again be rescued from her plight by some third party, denied the chance to control her own fate for once.


This. Totally gratuitous unnecessary scene. I was really disappointed to see it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 28, 2015)

S☼I said:


> A bit, but also "no no no" cos Sam is a massive child



Ditto Gilly. No, I didn't like that scene tbh.


----------



## Fez909 (May 28, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Ditto Gilly. No, I didn't like that scene tbh.


Eh? Sam is an adult...a man of the night's watch. John Bradley is 27. Gilly is a woman, and already a mother. Hannah Murray is 25. (Don't care about their book ages).


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 28, 2015)

Obviously they're not really children, just child-like.


----------



## The Octagon (May 28, 2015)

I for one am happy for Sam's fat pink mast.


----------



## CNT36 (May 28, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> WALL: Fairwell then, Harry Grout. *No deathbed revelations to confirm what we all already know.* Just put Sam in charge of everything. King Samwell and Queen Sansa, with Podrick for Primeminister and Olly as the kid who unintentionally fucks up the entire world.


 A book thing? or something I've missed?


----------



## youngian (May 28, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Though the scriptwriting continues to be poor. They nicked 'perfumed ponce' from Withnail & I!


I liked the Stannis line: "Whoever said keep your enemies close didn't have many enemies"

And what Brans up to? I never fully got all that singing ringing tree nonsense and how it fits in with the bigger picture, perhaps it will be pulled out of the bag when things are looking tough for Jon.


----------



## Crispy (May 28, 2015)

youngian said:


> I liked the Stannis line: "Whoever said keep your enemies close didn't have many enemies"
> 
> And what Brans up to? I never fully got all that singing ringing tree nonsense and how it fits in with the bigger picture, perhaps it will be pulled out of the bag when things are looking tough for Jon.


No Bran at all this season. Confirmed.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2015)

Crispy said:


> No Bran at all this season. Confirmed.


No wonder the story is moving so slowly


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2015)

I mislike your pun


----------



## starfish (May 28, 2015)

Would someone mind telling me the best place to d/l / stream series 5 from. We've caught up now.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2015)

starfish said:


> Would someone mind telling me the best place to d/l / stream series 5 from. We've caught up now.


Eztv


----------



## starfish (May 28, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Eztv


Cheers.


----------



## QOTH (May 29, 2015)

I did have a theory that Ramsay Bolton would corrupt Sansa to the extent that she'd end up (almost) as twisted as him, and the 'love triangle' (if you can call it that) would culminate in her and Ramsay killing off Myranda - for lolz in his case and in her case because she'd do anything to stop her own abuse and find that, having been powerless for so long actually ended up wanting to exert whatever power she had over her potential rival. 

I'm not sure that theory really has any legs in the light of the last couple of episodes.


----------



## bi0boy (May 29, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Eztv



eztv has been compromised and is best avoided: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EZTV#Hostile_takeover

I torrent my 1080p GoT thanks to http://kat.cr


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2015)

I don't understand what that means but it works fine for me.


----------



## bi0boy (May 29, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't understand what that means but it works fine for me.



Anything eztv now is likely to contain adware, viruses etc

More here: https://torrentfreak.com/eztv-shuts-down-after-hostile-takeover-150518/


----------



## Orang Utan (May 29, 2015)

Oh dear, better check my laptop. Is Linux safe than most OSs?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh dear, better check my laptop. Is Linux safe than most OSs?



Generally speaking yes. Linux doesn't run .exe files for a start.


----------



## Fez909 (May 30, 2015)

Linux is the safest OS out of the main ones, but it's still possible to catch a nasty. I'd avoid eztv knowing it is compromised. You'll almost certainly be fine, but it's pointless risking it when GoT is probably the easiest thing in the world to pirate.


----------



## Chz (May 30, 2015)

> Without Tywin, the Lannisters have no strength. There is nothing inherently powerful about their family, they just had a devious bastard running the show and so they got away with everything.


Sort of. It was mentioned many times that the Lannisters were so powerful because they were filthy rich. What they've been trying to keep secret is that their gold mines have recently run empty and they're horrifically in debt now. Thus why Stannis was able to get a loan for his sellswords - he seemed a better bet for repayment.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 30, 2015)

I like the 'realistic' bits like how endless wars leave the various lords in ruinous amounts of debt, but this doesn't discourage anyone from starting more wars. 

Something you get in the book that doesn't really come across in the TV show is that Westeros is running out of food. Winter is coming, but large chunks of the rural land have been pillaged or burned. The ordinary folk who produce all the food have been slaughtered or chased off. The various armies have eaten their way through everyone's stockpiles. Winter might last ten years. The biggest threat facing the seven kingdoms is famine, and none of the great and the good are doing anything about it because they're all playing silly buggers to get more power and take revenge on each other.


----------



## Fez909 (May 30, 2015)

No they aren't. They might do, if the TV show follows the book on that, but to say it's happening and the show isn't 'getting it across' is just book readers (you) thinking that the books are The Truth.


----------



## maomao (May 30, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> No they aren't. They might do, if the TV show follows the book on that, but to say it's happening and the show isn't 'getting it across' is just book readers (you) thinking that the books are The Truth.


Well it's a bit of a different point from whether it was Sansa or Jane that got raped in that unless food is falling from the sky or the Lannisters have secret reserves of money (and why would they be borrowing from the Tyrells if they did?) then the wars have economic consequences which will result in mass starvation. 

It's still close enough to the books to be confusing. Maybe they should have just done a Walking Dead and gone their own way completely.


----------



## Fez909 (May 30, 2015)

maomao said:


> Well it's a bit of a different point from whether it was Sansa or Jane that got raped in that unless food is falling from the sky or the Lannisters have secret reserves of money (and why would they be borrowing from the Tyrells if they did?) then the wars have economic consequences which will result in mass starvation.
> 
> It's still close enough to the books to be confusing. Maybe they should have just done a Walking Dead and gone their own way completely.


I'm not arguing against the logic. Of course Frank/the books/you/common sense are correct in that. But it doesn't mean it's significant or will even feature as a plot device in the shows beyond the little we've already heard. It probably will, but the comment Frank made sounded like he was saying the show is doing it _wrong_. And that wrongness is based on knowledge from another piece of fiction. Which means it's bollocks.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 31, 2015)

/


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 31, 2015)

I'm saying that there's an element of realism in the books that gets skimmed over in the TV show. I'm not saying the TV show should be realistic above all things, it has dragons and zombies in it ffs, I'm just pointing out a contrast between the two. One of the things I liked about the books is that there's an awareness of how important the rural peasantry are in a pre-industrial society, and how ignoring that or taking it for granted will have serious consequences.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 31, 2015)

ringo said:


> Same here. The Dany bits remain dull as dishwater.



Her and Jon Snow have always been the dullest parts of the series for me, at one point I skipped entire chapters of them in the early books.


----------



## yardbird (May 31, 2015)

Memory, concentration and comprehension are a problem for me, part MS, part past rock'n'roll lifestyle and part just getting older.
I need to exercise my brain, so with post-it notes, a shorthand notepad, a growing kitchen wall chart and coffee I have just started watching Game of Thrones. From the start.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 31, 2015)

yardbird said:


> Memory, concentration and comprehension are a problem for me, part MS, part past rock'n'roll lifestyle and part just getting older.
> I need to exercise my brain, so with post-it notes, a shorthand notepad, a growing kitchen wall chart and coffee I have just started watching Game of Thrones. From the start.



There are lots of good graphics and things that help explain what's going on. Family trees, maps, all sorts.

e2a: Here's the state of play at the start of series one:


----------



## xenon (May 31, 2015)

If anyone else is sad enough too, there's the World of Ice and Fire book. Presented as a great history masterwork by a Miester. Goes from, well the beginning of recorded time up to the start of the novels. 

I'm glad dragons haven't featured in the battles so far. They're like tacticle nukes except bare the user no cost, in the novel pre-history. Bit of bother with those amassed armies on the planes. Up go the dragons. Can't hang around waging sege warfare, dragons. Lord whatsit being a bit upperty, dragon time.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 31, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> There are lots of good graphics and things that help explain what's going on. Family trees, maps, all sorts.
> 
> e2a: Here's the state of play at the start of series one:


That's not where John Snow comes from


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jun 1, 2015)

Those of you who have not watched this weeks episode yet - You are in for a treat! Best of the season by far.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 1, 2015)

Holy. Fucking. Balls.


----------



## 8den (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah, that was not a mehpisode by any stretch of imagine.

I spent the last ten minutes on the edge of my seat going;


Spoiler



"No, you are not killing Jon Snow, No, not Jon, you cannot kill Jon, No, RUN JON, RUN, FUCKS SAKE JON RUN!!!!!"


----------



## 8den (Jun 1, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> There are lots of good graphics and things that help explain what's going on. Family trees, maps, all sorts.
> 
> e2a: Here's the state of play at the start of series one:




Why does it have Joffrey, Mycrella, and Tommen the children of Robert? cause that aint true.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 1, 2015)

8den said:


> Why does it have Joffrey, Mycrella, and Tommen the children of Robert? cause that aint true.



Like I said, that's the start of series 1. As far as anyone knows at that point, the Baratheon sprogs are just that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey 8den , no spoilers until after 10pm on Monday!


----------



## 8den (Jun 1, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Hey 8den , no spoilers until after 10pm on Monday!



Sorry screwed the spoiler tag fixed now.


----------



## JimW (Jun 1, 2015)

Spoiler: Weak joke but spoilerish



Good job they don't have swimming lessons in the afterlife


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 1, 2015)

Spoiler: general chat from this week



Forget the battle scene (I mean cool undead children but...  feh - I don't really care: it"s all a bit Lord of the Rings - Arctic Edition)...   but bugger me if Danerys hasn't got herself a storyline!

So - having previously railed against book-reading-types spoilering the differences, I now do want to know: my understanding is that Tyrion basically isn"t in books 4&5 very much.  So does this political union exist at this point in the books?  Or am I wrong about Tyrion?

And then - Jorah spends a second episode daring the copyright holders of Ridley Scott's Gladiator in a game of plagiarism chicken...  Arya's story is diverting, but she's less cool without the hound...  Sansa and Reek develop nicely... Cersei suffers pleasingly... 

Take away the last ten minutes and I was really pleased with that.



How many more episodes of this season?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 1, 2015)

2


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 1, 2015)

One of the best episodes, easily the best of this season.  Largely because the rest have been pretty poor by normal standards.  But I'm holding it to too high a standard because it's usually one of the best things on tv (til next wednesday).

Captivating 60 minutes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2015)

what's on next wednesday?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 1, 2015)

Hannibal


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Hannibal


Ah, it kinda jumped the shark in s2 but I'll be watching anyhow


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 1, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> 2


3...I meant 3.   10-8=2 but 8-9-10 is 3


----------



## Santino (Jun 1, 2015)

Did Jon Snow's sword kill a White Walker because it's Valyrian steel?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> 3...I meant 3.   10-8=2 but 8-9-10 is 3


The 8th was on last night in the US though, so there ARE two episodes left.
Doesn't anyone ever look at IMDb?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 1, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Hannibal


Season 3???

I assumed it was done.  I mean, for fairly obvious reasons.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 1, 2015)

No tits!  How long since that's happened?

spanglechick :



Spoiler: Tyrion



He is quite a key feature in one of the books, 5 I think, but he hasn't managed to make it to Dany by the the end of book 5. In fact he's very far away from meeting her. There's loads of filler story with a lady dwarf, sellswords and slavers.


----------



## rekil (Jun 1, 2015)

JimW said:


> Spoiler: Weak joke but spoilerish
> 
> 
> 
> Good job they don't have swimming lessons in the afterlife





Spoiler



Dapper ice zombie needed some one liners - "CHILLdren of the night - what music they make" - "ICE to meet/see you" etc.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 1, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> No tits!  How long since that's happened?
> 
> spanglechick :
> 
> ...


Thanks - hmmm...   ok, so it looks like the tv is just (added rapes notwithstanding) just generally better storytelling.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 1, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Thanks - hmmm...   ok, so it looks like the tv is just (added rapes notwithstanding) just generally better storytelling.


Yep, I'd say the TV series is much sharper, and I'm enjoying a lot of the new (non rapey) changes and seeing many as improvements. What is lost though is the complexity and level of detail which lends itself to developing theories about characters.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 1, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Yep, I'd say the TV series is much sharper, and I'm quite enjoying a lot of the new (non rapey) changes. What is lost though is the complexity and level of detail which lends itself to developing theories about characters.


i can imagine*.   And the point earlier someone made about the peasantry being on the brink of starvation... seems like an important subplot and a shame to have lost it.


*although only in that navel-gazing, doctor who obessio-fan kind of way.  ItLs hardly great literature.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 1, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Season 3???
> 
> I assumed it was done.  I mean, for fairly obvious reasons.


Oh no...he and Scully are off to Italy 

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/hannibal-season-3.335220/


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 1, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Oh no...he and Scully are off to Italy
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/hannibal-season-3.335220/


Meh.  We only have sky atlantic (via Now TV) until the end of GoT...  so I shan't be watching Hannibal anyway, but I think that's pretty inexcusable on every narrative level.  

Plus - no Hugh Dancy = what's the point?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Meh.  We only have sky atlantic (via Now TV) until the end of GoT...  so I shan't be watching Hannibal anyway, but I think that's pretty inexcusable on every narrative level.
> 
> Plus - no Hugh Dancy = what's the point?


he's in it too


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 1, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Meh.  We only have sky atlantic (via Now TV) until the end of GoT...  so I shan't be watching Hannibal anyway, but I think that's pretty inexcusable on every narrative level.
> 
> Plus - no Hugh Dancy = what's the point?


Ah....cancel it...now....they'll immediately offer you 6 months at half price


----------



## agricola (Jun 1, 2015)

that episode made up for each and everything wrong with this season to date


----------



## agricola (Jun 1, 2015)

Santino said:


> Did Jon Snow's sword kill a White Walker because it's Valyrian steel?



Yes.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 1, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> he's in it too


what?



Spoiler: Hannibal S2



He died. Surely he died!? Didn't he?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 1, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...check the other thread....

alsooooo.there are actually only two episodes left...that was the 8th.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 1, 2015)

copliker said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dapper ice zombie needed some one liners - "CHILLdren of the night - what music they make" - "ICE to meet/see you" etc.


Surely "Ice Ice Baby" ?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 1, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Ah....cancel it...now....they'll immediately offer you 6 months at half price


Yeah... We don't want it even for half price.   Apart from The West Wing, which I'm cracking through to get done in time, there's not much on there I'm interested in.  Madmen is finished now, too.  We have Netflix.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 1, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> No...check the other thread....


oh god, really?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dr alana is back too


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 1, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> dr alana is back too


ffs!


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 1, 2015)

Game on


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 1, 2015)

Santino said:


> Did Jon Snow's sword kill a White Walker because it's Valyrian steel?





Spoiler



Yup. Forged by dragon fire init, just like the obsidian daggers.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2015)

Best battle scene in GoT so far IMO. Made Jaime and Bronn's silly dance recitals down in Dorne look like something from a completely different and altogether more rubbish show.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 2, 2015)

Great episode, reminds me a bit of the Walking Dead !


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Great episode, reminds me a bit of the Walking Dead !



Except that some of the people in GoT can act.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 2, 2015)

I say this as someone who generally gets bored during battle scenes and my mind tends to wander, that was totally gripping! I think a big part of it is the Jon Snow factor. This show and the actor have done a really good job of creating a character you _really _want to see win, and a character that's vulnerable enough that you're always afraid for him. I couldn't breathe for parts of that scene.

also, Arya as the seafood peddler was adorable "OYSTERS CLAMS AND COCKLES!"


----------



## J Ed (Jun 2, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> also, Arya as the seafood peddler was adorable "OYSTERS CLAMS AND COCKLES!"



Her hair was nice when she was doing that!


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 2, 2015)

agricola said:


> that episode made up for each and everything wrong with this season to date


this Xs 10.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 2, 2015)

Yep, enjoyed that very much, even though it's straying far from what I liked about GoT to begin with: the politics, the plotting, the minimal magic and the way no one is safe. It seems Snow is very much safe*.

Where did he get the Valyrian steel sword from, btw? I don't remember that bit.

Also, did we have it confirmed that Arya poisoned the girl now? That vial she's got. She didn't seem too fussed about going to give it to the thin man. She's killed before. Multiple times. Now it's easy?

*please don't make me wrong Martin


----------



## agricola (Jun 2, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Yep, enjoyed that very much, even though it's straying far from what I liked about GoT to begin with: the politics, the plotting, the minimal magic and the way no one is safe. It seems Snow is very much safe*.
> 
> Where did he get the Valyrian steel sword from, btw? I don't remember that bit.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



i) Mormont gave him that sword, back in season one

ii) the vial is for the Thin Man, or at least it should be - what we didnt get to see in this episode the way in which the book suggests she works out that he can be discreetly killed (though if that is how she does it, the bit where she sold him the oysters really makes no sense)


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 2, 2015)

agricola said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do we have to spoiler still?  



Spoiler



Yeah, I phrased that about the vial clumsily. I know it is meant for him, I just thought it seems to be a continuation of her path from child to all out, yet sympathetic, killer. She first killed in defence. Then in revenge. Then in mercy. And now...murder?

Still don't remember the Mormont bit, but my memory is shit and I didn't have a clue who was who, then. I'll have to rewatch after this series.

Cheers!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 2, 2015)

Fez909


Spoiler



yes, Arya poisoned the girl, but in an assisted-suicide way, as she was very sick/dying


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 2, 2015)

So Arya's assassins guild is the dark brotherhood out of TES


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 2, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Something you get in the book that doesn't really come across in the TV show is that Westeros is running out of food. Winter is coming, but large chunks of the rural land have been pillaged or burned.




The starving thing is touched on but, well only in an offhand manner, noones really made it a big deal. 

I understand the rumour for next season has the priest that Brienne or The Hound has a conversation with about this popping up.

It would have made sense for Brienne to have the starving peasants conversation on the road with the travelling priest in either S4 or very early in S5 so that the High Sparrow actually has some context and reason for his popularity.

At the moment its basically turning into one of those awful "religion is bad mkay" arcs with the Sparrows killing all of the gays and not letting people have any fun that have really started to piss me right the fuck off (way to much exposure to that in Bernard Cornwell's stories, my fault for binging, and now I see it everywhere)


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 2, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Do we have to spoiler still?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Well yes. She's obviously being trained as an assassin. 

But why is this in spoilers? It's all based on stuff that's been shown...



Am I the only one who lolled and lost my suspension of disbelief at the fucking zombie battle?  Though like others, I did get invested in John Snow surviving. And also Deloras Ed and the big ginger wildling whose name I forget but who sounds like Dwayne Bensey.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2015)

Is it just me that finds Jon Snow dullasfuck?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 2, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Is it just me that finds Jon Snow dullasfuck?


I dunno, this goes back to what I said earlier about the character theories so I won't expand any further, but I do have high hopes of where he might go.

But otoh he does come across as a bit emo.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 2, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Is it just me that finds Jon Snow dullasfuck?



No, him and Dany.

The fact they killed Barristan over on that side means that its a bloody good job Tyrion turned up next episode otherwise the entire bloody lot could be eaten by walkers or murdered by Dothraki and I'd not complain (though i am fond of the translator lady)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> So Arya's assassins guild is the dark brotherhood out of TES





Agent Sparrow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's TES and who is Dwayne Bisley?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

Do all people want is battlesbattles, rather than plot? The less action packed episodes have been just as exciting for me as they have all the scheming and politicking going on in them, which is what GoT is all about. I loved how they did it in the first series when they just showed the aftermath of the battles cos they were short of cash. It moved the plot along nicely.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Do all people want is battlesbattles, rather than plot? The less action packed episodes have been just as exciting for me as they have all the scheming and politicking going on in them, which is what GoT is all about. I loved how they did it in the first series when they just showed the aftermath of the battles cos they were short of cash. It moved the plot along nicely.



Generally I'm not to fussed about the battles, but that one was great. The battle at the wall last season went on too long and didn't add much to the plot, but this week's episode felt like an important reminder of what the story is actually about after a largely meandering season that's lacked focus. 

And it was all very well executed, movie quality really. You get both the sense of utter chaos and a clear understanding of what's going on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah, I enjoyed this one lots but mainly cos of zombie skellingtons


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2015)

One complaint about the rest of the episode: I'm bored of Ser Jorah now. But I suspect I know what will become of him tbh.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 2, 2015)

Holy shitballs that was good. From start to finish, the scripting of Tyrion and Dany's chat, as well as Jon's plea to the wildlings, was top class. 

Wun Wun for the win


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 2, 2015)

Finally it kicks off.

Suddenly all the petty plays for power and behind-the-scenes machinations seem insignificant - the dead are coming, you're all fucked, run for the far East of Essos if you can...

The last 20 minutes was some of the best telly I've ever seen - it's easy to take for granted I think how good this show looks at times but it was genuine action movie stuff, and it's testament to the programme that even though I know all the theories about Jon Snow etc I really had no idea if he was going to make it out alive. Deffo thought Thormund was a goner. And the "Bring it, flesh boy" gesture of the Night King or whatever he's called was brilliant.

The Tyrion and Dany combination is exciting, too, they could be very dangerous/good together. 

Still not buying the Sparrow Cult's sudden massive power tbh but who cares when there's Wun Wun stomping sprinting zombies flat before even he got on board the Nope Train


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

The gesture wasn't to Jon, but to raise the recently dead though


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> The gesture wasn't to Jon, but to raise the recently dead though



It was _both_. He'd clocked he was "someone important" cos he'd killed his mate or whatever, that's why he was looking at him. "Here you go, Big Man. THIS is what you're up against. Lol."


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 2, 2015)

(admittedly you were THERE, Tormund, I just watched it on the telly)


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What's TES and who is Dwayne Bisley?



I think she may have been referring to Duane Benzie, the deep voiced nemesis of Tim in sitcom Spaced, played by Peter Serafinovicz (he of Darth Maul voice fame also)

"You shot me in the bollocks Tim"

No idea on TES


----------



## Crispy (Jun 2, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> No idea on TES


The Elder Scrolls - a long running fantasy videogame series. The Dark Brotherhood are a similarly shadowy guild of assassins.


----------



## Chz (Jun 2, 2015)

The Elder Scrolls series of games. Daggerfall, Morrowind, Oblivion, Skyrim. There's a secret cabal of assassins called the Dark Brotherhood in it. It'll only be close if the GoT ones take their orders from their dead founder.

Edit: Beaten!


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> No idea on TES


The Elder Scrolls, google informs me

Much better last two episodes, shows what the writers can do if they put their minds to it and don't just try to please 15 year old boys. Finally Dany is going to get some interesting storylines!  A battle that was well done and genuinely fearsome. I was surprised at what a short time your lass from Borgen was in it, but then....

King Tormen, all on his lonesome, that's gonna go well


----------



## Santino (Jun 2, 2015)

Some of the dialogue between Sam and Olly was a bit off - 'I'm good', 'Figured you were hungry'.

No one else speaks with that kind of modern informality, it felt out of place.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 2, 2015)

Santino said:


> Some of the dialogue between Sam and Olly was a bit off - 'I'm good', 'Figured you were hungry'.
> 
> No one else speaks with that kind of modern informality, it felt out of place.



Yeah, I noticed that - particularly the former, it sticks in my craw whenever I hear it so it stood out as being wrong. If they have to have mislike etc they can talk proper all the time.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 2, 2015)

"Let us break our fast" 
"Nah, I'm good blud"


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2015)

i tell you whose way of talking is annoying- the faceless man. I get why he refers to himself and others in third person non specific but it sounds wank


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2015)

Just found out a mate's brother is in GOT season 5 as a Wildling elder


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Just found out a mate's brother is in GOT season 5 as a Wildling elder



So he's in it for four minutes before a zombie eats him?


----------



## QOTH (Jun 2, 2015)

The king of the wildlings looked like something out of Mighty Boosh, and what accent was that?

Fantastic battle scene though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> i tell you whose way of talking is annoying- the faceless man. I get why he refers to himself and others in third person non specific but it sounds wank



A girl will leave a man alone, a man tries to go for a shit in peace.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 2, 2015)

I haven't really been looking forward to recent episodes as they have literally been boring as fuck, but last night's was definitely brilliant, especially the last major scene.

Danaerys and Tyrion are going to be an extremely dangerous, yet brilliant partnership. Clegg and Cameron step aside, watch how ballers really run a country.

Curious as to what will happen with Cersei, Margery and Loras. The High Sparrow and his imitation of religious fundamentalism is boring me a little now.


----------



## JimW (Jun 2, 2015)

The famous Scandi actress who got her daughters away but died and turned in the end sounded too posh compared to the rest of the wildlings, art school slumming it probably.


----------



## youngian (Jun 2, 2015)

The High Sparrow is a bit of a script contrivance, rulers as ruthless as that lot could dispense of him.

Danaerys appears to have the world at her feet but fortune and events conspire.

Did I see Borgen's Birgitte as a Wildling?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 2, 2015)

JimW said:


> The famous Scandi actress who got her daughters away but died and turned in the end sounded too posh compared to the rest of the wildlings, art school slumming it probably.



Recognised her straight away from Pitch Perfect 2. Probably one of her first roles in English speaking TV shows.


----------



## JimW (Jun 2, 2015)

youngian said:


> ...
> 
> Did I see Borgen's Birgitte as a Wildling?


That's who I meant in my comment but couldn't recall what I'd seen her in.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2015)

youngian said:


> The High Sparrow is a bit of a script contrivance, rulers as ruthless as that lot could dispense of him.
> 
> Danaerys appears to have the world at her feet but fortune and events conspire.
> 
> Did I see Borgen's Birgitte as a Wildling?


just ask the Goldcloaks to rid you of the troublesome priest innit


----------



## JimW (Jun 2, 2015)

Wait 'til Stannis gets in with his lot and the Sparrows will seem like Quakers.


----------



## Santino (Jun 2, 2015)

We haven't had Frankenstein The Mountain yet, he's got to turn up before the end of the series.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 2, 2015)

Santino said:


> We haven't had Frankenstein The Mountain yet, he's got to turn up before the end of the series.



Chekhov's Monster? Definitely, even a little hint towards him in this episode from Qyburn.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> I haven't really been looking forward to recent episodes as they have literally been boring as fuck


How can you be literally boring as fuck?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2015)

Depends who you're fucking I guess.


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2015)

youngian said:


> The High Sparrow is a bit of a script contrivance, rulers as ruthless as that lot could dispense of him.


What, like they got rid of Luther so easily?

(and they've been acting in cahoots with the Queen Mum up till now)


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Recognised her straight away from Pitch Perfect 2. Probably one of her first roles in English speaking TV shows.


she speaks a fair bit of English in Borgen!  Tho she did sound just wrong here


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2015)

JimW said:


> The famous Scandi actress who got her daughters away but died and turned in the end sounded too posh compared to the rest of the wildlings, art school slumming it probably.



The woman who played Ygritte is ultra-posh, she lives an actual castle ffs.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 2, 2015)

belboid said:


> What, like they got rid of Luther so easily?
> 
> (and they've been acting on cahoots with the Queen Mum up till now)



Luther was the right guy for the occasion, he was far from the first church reformer, even the popes knew the church was corrupt as fuck. The main difference is Luther was backed by years of religious dissent and sheltered by the German princes and spread by literacy, he was the right guy in right place to trigger a reformation after which the rickety church splintered 

The cult of the seven seems much less cohesive, it's catholicism pasted in without thought as to how the church actually formed and evolved to have the papacy. It's more like Islam with imams and no central authority or should be.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2015)

youngian said:


> The High Sparrow is a bit of a script contrivance, rulers as ruthless as that lot could dispense of him.



Cersei gave them free reign on purpose so that she'd be 'unable' to free Margaery and Loras, much as she'd like to.


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Luther was the right guy for the occasion, he was far from the first church reformer, even the popes knew the church was corrupt as fuck. The main difference is Luther was backed by years of religious dissent and sheltered by the German princes and spread by literacy, he was the right guy in right place to trigger a reformation after which the rickety church splintered
> 
> The cult of the seven seems much less cohesive, it's catholicism pasted in without thought as to how the church actually formed and evolved to have the papacy. It's more like Islam with imams and no central authority or should be.


Should be? Maybe, dunno what's in the books, but a reformation style character coming along with the beginnings of capitalism looks pretty Lutherlike to me. Even in the show, there has clearly been several years of religious dissent, leading to the spread of non-traditional creeds, there is widespread support for the Sparrows lot, otherwise they couldn't get away with it, and the poverty and disdainful treatment of the peasants leaves them highly amenable to the Seven's teachings.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> So he's in it for four minutes before a zombie eats him?


 there are zombies in season 5?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2015)

marty21 said:


> there are zombies in season 5?



One or two, yes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

marty21 said:


> there are zombies in season 5?


There are zombies in the first scene of the first ever episode


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2015)

they don't call them zombies though


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

marty21 said:


> they don't call them zombies though


Of course not, they're called White Walkers.


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2015)

marty21 said:


> they don't call them zombies though


the dead brought back to life _are _zombies, whatever they call them


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 2, 2015)

marty21 said:


> they don't call them zombies though


Its bad form for characters in a zombie film to call the zombies in the zombie film zombies.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 2, 2015)

zombie


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2015)

they don't call them zombies in walking dead either, but thats what they are.

the ice-wights twist here is cool though


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> Its bad form for characters in a zombie film to call the zombies in the zombie film zombies.


 this^^^


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

marty21 said:


> this^^^


Yeah, but it's OK for us to call them zombies.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2015)

#ZombieBanter


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, but it's OK for us to call them zombies.


 ok ok, call them Zombies


----------



## marty21 (Jun 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> they don't call them zombies in walking dead either, but thats what they are.
> 
> the ice-wights twist here is cool though


 suddenly everyone's a zombie expert


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2015)

I was actually just wondering if we could class Evil Dead's 'Deadite' hordes as zombies. Yes, its the living dead....but its got to much agency and seems to be one mind. I've not seen Evil Dead 3 though.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 2, 2015)

Is Frankenstein's monster a zombie? :^)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Is Frankenstein's monster a zombie? :^)


no, because he's not undead


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> no, because he's not undead


True. d'oh!


----------



## Santino (Jun 2, 2015)

In some versions he is made of other people's corpses though. But animated by Science, not by the supernatural.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 2, 2015)

Wait, doesn't undead just mean re-animated dead corpses? Hence, zombies, by whichever means they happened to become reanimated?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 2, 2015)

Or does undead mean they can't be killed?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 2, 2015)

BUT.....dragon glass....


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 2, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> Or does undead mean they can't be killed?


The monster was actually alive, not undead. He had a heartbeat and that. Zombies don't.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> The monster was actually alive, not undead. He had a heartbeat and that. Zombies don't.


And he had a conscience


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

Santino said:


> In some versions he is made of other people's corpses though. But animated by Science, not by the supernatural.


It's not actually made clear at all in the original


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 2, 2015)

a central tenet of zombiesm- that the white walkers pawns share- is that the bite spreads the zombiesm? or at least reanimates after death.

That would disqualify deadites as well, they don't spread by bite


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It's not actually made clear at all in the original


It's strongly implied, though, and he builds the bride out of body parts. That's definitely mentioned.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 2, 2015)

Fun trivia.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alexisnedd/...roduced-the-most-beloved-giant-of#.ma9N2E5x76



> *Wun-Wun’s character also has mythic status among fans for being an in-joke between author George R.R. Martin and his friend Patrick St. Denis.*
> 
> Martin, a fan of the New York Giants, made a bet with Denis, a Dallas Cowboys supporter: If the Cowboys ever had a better season than the Giants then George would write Denis as a character into his books…and kill him violently.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 2, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> The monster was actually alive, not undead. He had a heartbeat and that. Zombies don't.



I don't remember that being the case but there are so many versions at this point I guess it depends on which one were going by


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> I don't remember that being the case but there are so many versions at this point I guess it depends on which one were going by


i was going by the original. forget the films. they use a lot of artistic licence.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 2, 2015)

> I collected bones from charnel-houses and disturbed, with profane fingers, the tremendous secrets of the human frame. In a solitary chamber, or rather cell, at the top of the house, and separated from all the other apartments by a gallery and staircase, I kept my workshop of filthy creation; my eyeballs were starting from their sockets in attending to the details of my employment. The dissecting room and the slaughter-house furnished many of my materials; and often did my human nature turn with loathing from my occupation, whilst, still urged on by an eagerness which perpetually increased, I brought my work near to a conclusion.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i was going by the original. forget the films. they use a lot of artistic licence.



According to pretty much everything online, the original monster was made of parts the Dr.  had scavenged from graves.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> According to pretty much everything online, the original monster was made of parts the Dr.  had scavenged from graves.


see fez's quote above


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> see fez's quote above


Doesn't say anything about a heartbeat, which was Miss C's point...  but I have to say, if I remember from when I read it, he uses the electricity to make the monster live.  Rather like a massive Defib machine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Doesn't say anything about a heartbeat, which was Miss C's point...  but I have to say, if I remember from when I read it, he uses the electricity to make the monster live.  Rather like a massive Defib machine.


Galvanism innit


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 2, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Doesn't say anything about a heartbeat, which was Miss C's point...  but I have to say, if I remember from when I read it, he uses the electricity to make the monster live.  Rather like a massive Defib machine.


_That's_ the bit that's actually left vague:


> It was on a dreary night of November that I beheld the accomplishment of my toils. With an anxiety that almost amounted to agony, I collected the instruments of life around me, that I might infuse a spark of being into the lifeless thing that lay at my feet. It was already one in the morning; the rain pattered dismally against the panes, and my candle was nearly burnt out, when, by the glimmer of the half-extinguished light, I saw the dull yellow eye of the creature open; it breathed hard, and a convulsive motion agitated its limbs.



You could argue the "spark" is electricity, but it could just be a metaphor. "Instruments of life" might be anything!


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> _That's_ the bit that's actually left vague:
> 
> 
> You could argue the "spark" is electricity, but it could just be a metaphor. "Instruments of life" might be anything!


"A level" English lit text?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> "A level" English lit text?


Y8s are studying the story at my school, but I the actual book is on the A level curriculum.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 2, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> "A level" English lit text?


Are you asking me if I studied it?

I didn't, if so. If not, I don't know what you mean


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 2, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> "A level" English lit text?


No...Rocky Horror.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Are you asking me if I studied it?
> 
> I didn't, if so. If not, I don't know what you mean


that is what i was asking, yes - just that ime, you never get so in depth with any books as you do when they're your lit texts for A level.

edit - and you have very impressive text knowledge.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Y8s are studying the story at my school, but I the actual book is on the A level curriculum.


Y8 doing the abridged version?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> that is what i was asking, yes - just that ime, you never get so in depth with any books as you do when they're your lit texts for A level.
> 
> edit - and you have very impressive text knowledge.


I'm not sure about that!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Y8 doing the abridged version?


A play adaptation


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 2, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> that is what i was asking, yes - just that ime, you never get so in depth with any books as you do when they're your lit texts for A level.
> 
> edit - and you have very impressive text knowledge.


I just really like the book


----------



## souljacker (Jun 2, 2015)

I really enjoyed ep8. It's about time they moved on the winter is coming/wall/white walkers stuff. It's the only storyline I can see ever bringing an end to the saga. The rest of the storylines could go on for years.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i was going by the original. forget the films. they use a lot of artistic licence.



There are two very different versions of the novel as well.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> There are two very different versions of the novel as well.


They're not that different, are they?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm not sure about that!


In my own experience - but my degree might've been more generalised...  maybe for a dissertation...?


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> A play adaptation


Oh right, yeah - know it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> In my own experience - but my degree might've been more generalised...  maybe for a dissertation...?


I don't mean studying, just reading.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't mean studying, just reading.


ahh - i really meant studying.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 3, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Is it just me that finds Jon Snow dullasfuck?



sure he's dull, but in a very endearing way. he sort of supports those around him and lets them be in the spotlight even though he's performing heroic deeds and crazy things are happening to him. it's a quiet, gentle strength. 

um, I guess what I mean is, essentially, he's the wind beneath the other character's wings!


----------



## tommers (Jun 4, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Is Frankenstein's monster a zombie? :^)



Frankenstein's Monster is a golem.

That's OK, you're welcome.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 4, 2015)

youngian said:


> The High Sparrow is a bit of a script contrivance, rulers as ruthless as that lot could dispense of him.?


It's Jonathan Pryce though, acting everyone else off the screen. Like Charles Dance used to before he was killed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2015)

This is coming packaged with a pop up guide to westeros (no price details yet, but it'll be fuck-you expensive as this isn't going to be a mass production)







I would very much like this piece of merchandise


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 4, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> This is coming packaged with a pop up guide to westeros (no price details yet, but it'll be fuck-you expensive as this isn't going to be a mass production)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's yours if I win Euromillions tomorrow


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 5, 2015)

That 'astrolabe' bears a striking resemblance to a lump of gimcrack shite.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 5, 2015)

nonsense! I'm sure its made to the highest standards. Merchandisers never mug geeks off with badly made themed tatt


----------



## JimW (Jun 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> nonsense! I'm sure its made to the highest standards. Merchandisers never mug geeks off with badly made themed tatt


Basically you're desirous of a bit of Franklin Mint tat for royal families only.slightly less ridiculous than our own. They've finally got to you.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> This is coming packaged with a pop up guide to westeros (no price details yet, but it'll be fuck-you expensive as this isn't going to be a mass production)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take it away and make me an accurate replica of the title sequence.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 5, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Take it away and make me an accurate replica of the title sequence.



It pisses me off how I need to accurately judge where to skip to in order to avoid it each time, I don't want it in person lol


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 5, 2015)

J Ed said:


> It pisses me off how I need to accurately judge where to skip to in order to avoid it each time, I don't want it in person lol



Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 5, 2015)

I have to watch it every week in case we get a new place. 

I don't understand why every town is named except Sunspear which is just Dorne.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 5, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Wow. Just wow.



Sorry m8 but it's just so boring and takes a million years I need to get to the dragons and tits and dicks and swords ASAP


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 6, 2015)

I did start typing a full response to this week's episode last night but didnt finish it, and it's gone now and I can't be bothered to do it again.

My foremost prediction: King's Landing is set to burn, like, next week.

I still haven't worked out who will win, but I suspect they'll end up like Liz 10 from Doctor Who.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 6, 2015)

I can't be bothered with the opening titles, either. It goes on for far too long


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2015)

they should change them up a bit.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 6, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> they should change them up a bit.


Something like this:


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 6, 2015)

new feem tune now winter has come:


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 7, 2015)

Ms T said:


> It's Jonathan Pryce though, acting everyone else off the screen. Like Charles Dance used to before he was killed.



Yeah he's ace, I think GoT's managed to do so well because it has had some utterly fantastic actors, Charles Dance, Jonathan Pryce, Peter Dinklage even Sean Bean and the fat guy from Full Monty add some serious heft to it and help you ignore the bits with daft plot and sets.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 8, 2015)

That was amazing and horrible.

Pretty much Game of Thrones' 9th episode standard fare


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 8, 2015)

So much cuntishness in the first half, but the second half made it very much the best episode ever.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2015)

Spoiler: Grim



that scene with Shireen being burnt at the stake was horrific. I expect there will be complaints. The dragon slaughter made up for it though


----------



## Impossible Girl (Jun 8, 2015)

Gosh I was just like WTF at the end of last episode. Looking forward to the next one !


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 8, 2015)

Spoiler: Vengeful re Grim



Here's hoping for Ramsay peeling strips off the pair of them next week


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 8, 2015)

The Redditors are on form today...


Spoiler


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 8, 2015)

Spoiler: Sod the North, I'll never forget.



Stannis, you cunt.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 8, 2015)

*Spoiler tag removed - why the fuck did I think this needed one?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 8, 2015)

Spoiler: This one's fantastic


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2015)

Reddit is shit.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 8, 2015)

A bit jealous of the people about to watch it.  That was a fucking rollercoaster.

I found one scene of that very challenging...and one character who I had time for....well that character can now die horribly and I do not give a fuck.   Another scene was a tiny bit predictable but was awesometacular.

Repeating from last week but...best episode of the season, obviously.

Isn't *FICTION* great.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler: Grim
> 
> 
> 
> that scene with Shireen being burnt at the stake was horrific. I expect there will be complaints. The dragon slaughter made up for it though





Spoiler



Don't forget, there was a presumed child rape right before that. I actually was more disturbed by those two scenes on a real level than anything else I've seen.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 8, 2015)

Stannis was really growing on me too.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 8, 2015)

Yup Orang Utan and Miss Caphat - totally with you both there. I was pretty much shouting in mounting disbelief at the TV screen during the Shireen scenes. (I assume it doesn't need to be spoiled anymore because it's been shown?)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't know why people are disappointed with Stannis.


----------



## Dowie (Jun 8, 2015)

those two scenes are potentially rather more controversial than the Sansa rape scene

I was a big fan of Stannis, not any more. As for Meryn Trant, he was always a cunt but especially so now.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 8, 2015)

Good to finally see some Dwarf swordsmanship in this one. He's my fav after the dude that carries himself like Frank Gallagher


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Good to finally see some Dwarf swordsmanship in this one. He's my fav after the dude that carries himself like Frank Gallagher


When is there going to be a Robson cameo?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 8, 2015)

Dowie said:


> those two scenes are potentially rather more controversial than the Sansa rape scene
> 
> I was a big fan of Stannis, not any more. As for Meryn Trant, he was always a cunt but especially so now.


The Trent stuff was a bit like "what can we do to make him onto a really, really, _really_ bad man?" I mean, there's no ambiguity about saving him now


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> When is there going to be a Robson cameo?




Dunno, how extreme is the fishing in Dorne?


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> When is there going to be a Robson cameo?



He's played a blinder


----------



## zora (Jun 8, 2015)

"You're the princess Shireen of the House Baratheon, and you are my daughter." 
How I wept! The one true king of Westeros finally showing his human side to all viewers. 

And now this horseshit. I'm so over this show.  Yes, I know I'm a sore loser... *messes up carefully positioned figures on war tables and storms off in huff* *grinds teeth*


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 8, 2015)

The last time a child was burned to death was by Drogon.

Who wasn't cheering Drogon tonight?


----------



## belboid (Jun 8, 2015)

Well, some stuff happened there then.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 8, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> The last time a child was burned to death was by Drogon.
> 
> Who wasn't cheering Drogon tonight?



I was, but you'd think he'd be a little more impervious to the spears. he's a fucking dragon after all. If you could seriously wound them so easily/nearly kill them with little spears etc. they wouldn't be so feared. the giant from last week just brushed off the wights all over him.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2015)

Drogon! who the fuck dares hurt my mum? who? no one. Cos I have the fire!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 8, 2015)

I


Miss Caphat said:


> I was, but you'd think he'd be a little more impervious to the spears. he's a fucking dragon after all. If you could seriously wound them so easily/nearly kill them with little spears etc. they wouldn't be so feared. the giant from last week just brushed off the wights all over him.


Yeah...I was worried for him there.

Usually the Danny/dragon scenes are in episode 10.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't know why people are disappointed with Stannis.


we all know what stannis is. He'd rather see the world burn than give up his claim. He'll cry for his daughter but he'd do it again twice


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 8, 2015)

zora said:


> "You're the princess Shireen of the House Baratheon, and you are my daughter."
> How I wept! The one true king of Westeros finally showing his human side to all viewers...


Thought he was showing his religious side?  Prophecies and visions, wasn't it?


----------



## Impossible Girl (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh, my... George RR Martin, you're a cruel man. I shall hunt you, find you, and kill you.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 8, 2015)

Pretty much this: http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...ason-5-episode-9-review-the-dance-of-dragons/

I still really like it - the Drogon deus ex machina "around the survivors a perimeter create" bit had me awestruck - but fuck, this show hates me and everyone in it. No fucking need to burn her, none.


----------



## Impossible Girl (Jun 8, 2015)

FFS I accept many things, but you won't do this to a child, will you ??


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Pretty much this: http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...ason-5-episode-9-review-the-dance-of-dragons/
> 
> I still really like it - the Drogon deus ex machina "around the survivors a perimeter create" bit had me awestruck - but fuck, this show hates me and everyone in it. No fucking need to burn her, none.





Impossible Girl said:


> FFS I accept many things, but you don't do this to a child do you ??



It didn't really happen


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 8, 2015)

Impossible Girl said:


> FFS I accept many things, but you won't do this to a child, will you ??


Do I do it if I'm meant to be a king and the woman who said I should do it sprouted a killer smoke-monster out her fanny which seriously improved my chances to be king?

Or do I do it if I live in a normal place and work and there's no dragons or magic?


----------



## Impossible Girl (Jun 8, 2015)

Nah it's fiction I know. Still I feel for the Little Princess. Poor child


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 8, 2015)

Impossible Girl said:


> Nah it's fiction I know. Still I feel for the Little Princess. Poor child


Totally....she was wonderful.

But that's what happens in this show...from the start.   And it's not going to tone down, it's not going to slack off.   It's going to challenge its readers and viewers.

Some horrible deaths we hate, some we like.   Child-burning is beyond that...but this isn't a 50s American war movie, it's not Tarantino, it's not Carpenter or Aaronofsky.   We've seen all of those.

Best advice someone ever gave me before watching this...someone who'd read the books before the tv show started.

Don't get attached to anyone.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 8, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It didn't really happen





...and Aragorn never existed, or Ripley, or Travis Bickle...

...except they DID, and they DO.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 8, 2015)

i'm just going with the flow and lapping up all the cruelty and violence. it is delicous.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> The last time a child was burned to death was by Drogon.



We're also supposed to think better of Theon coz he burned two peasant kids instead of the two posh kids.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 9, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> We're also supposed to think better of Theon coz he burned two peasant kids instead of the two posh kids.



#properurbanz


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2015)

Also yeah, two incredibly unpleasant scenes in that episode as other have pointed out.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2015)

And that shot at the end with Dany and Drogon looked a bit Neverending Story tbh. And those unsullied do seem to get their arses handed to them rather more often than you'd expect from the world's most fearsome soldiers.

Also...



Spoiler



Will Ser Jorah Boremont not have given Dany the greyscale lurgy?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2015)

And looks like the North will either be ruled by a complete bastard or another complete bastard. #wunwun2015.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 9, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Don't get attached to *anyone*.



anyone? I always thought there was at least four untouchables on the show  . . . not that I'm particularly attached to any of the four.

I was developing a crush on the wilding woman in the last episode and she was dead within 15 minutes.


----------



## JimW (Jun 9, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> ...And those unsullied do seem to get their arses handed to them rather more often than you'd expect from the world's most fearsome soldiers...


I suppose we only had the dodgy second-hand slave dealer's word on it that they're badass. Should have kicked the tyres before she bought, ended up with a bunch of kidnapped waiters.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 9, 2015)

Pretty shit episode, tbh. Cartoonish bad guy rapes kids, too many last second rescues and that finale in the fighting pit looked cheap as fuck. EXCEPT for the bit when Drogon screamed at Dany and she just stood there. That was 

Someone spoiled the burning scene for me, so it was less shocking that it might have been, but it really just reminded me of that guy Isis burned alive. True horror is real life, not fiction


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 9, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Pretty shit episode, tbh. Cartoonish bad guy rapes kids, too many last second rescues and that finale in the fighting pit looked cheap as fuck. EXCEPT for the bit when Drogon screamed at Dany and she just stood there. That was
> 
> Someone spoiled the burning scene for me, so it was less shocking that it might have been, but it really just reminded me of that guy Isis burned alive. True horror is real life, not fiction



yeah I agree...pretty boring in addition to being massively depressing and the fighting pit scene was unrealistic. 

a) how would Jorah have any idea about the masters' plan? (oh, actually, maybe he did overhear something, but still...)
b) I don't care how good of a fighter/knight you are, after the battles Jorah went through in the pit, you're not going to just slash through dozens more guys cornering you like you're swatting flies. 
c) again with Drogon - why was he so easily wounded? 

I guess episode 9 is generally the boring, set-up episode. but still...


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> yeah I agree...pretty boring in addition to being massively depressing and the fighting pit scene was unrealistic.
> 
> a) how would Jorah have any idea about the masters' plan? (oh, actually, maybe he did overhear something, but still...)



I think he just clocked that one geezer who was heading for Danaerys and didn't know of any plans in advance. Which raises the question, when there were so many of the wrong 'uns in the place, why did that one decide to attack the very well-protected queen single handedly instead of getting all his mates to pile in with him? Anyone would think he was only there to give Jorah his moment of redemption.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 9, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I think he just clocked that one geezer who was heading for Danaerys and didn't know of any plans in advance. Which raises the question, when there were so many of the wrong 'uns in the place, why did that one decide to attack the very well-protected queen single handedly instead of getting all his mates to pile in with him? Anyone would think he was only there to give Jorah his moment of redemption.



If Jorah didn't know about the plan, though, what was his angle of trying to get into the fighting pit then? It seems kind of like they're trying to show that this was his plan all along. To prove to Dany that he'll protect her more than what she has now, and prove to her that she needs him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2015)

It says on the internet that Ramsay sent 20 men to burn Stannis' camp, but I got the impression that Melisandre did it with her magic to push Stannis into burning his daughter?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 9, 2015)

imposs1904 said:


> anyone? I always thought there was at least four untouchables on the show  . . . not that I'm particularly attached to any of the four.
> 
> I was developing a crush on the wilding woman in the last episode and she was dead within 15 minutes.


Four? Who do you think. I've got two. 



Spoiler



Dany and John because they're the Fire and ice and (hopefully) related and shit. Maybe Arya as three just because she's so awesome


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 9, 2015)

Dany, Jon, Tyrion and I guess Arya.  


Dany and Jon are  (or were until recently) the sole protagonists of their plot lines.   

Tyrian is the viewer's touchstone character.  

Arya... I'm not so sure about.  She is her strand's sole protagonist now... But it's a dullasfuck plot cul-de-sac.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 9, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Dany, Jon, Tyrion and I guess Arya.
> 
> 
> Dany and Jon are  (or were until recently) the sole protagonists of their plot lines.
> ...



And Bran.

"...but you will fly". #ChekovsWarg


----------



## tommers (Jun 9, 2015)

Stannis has been told that he is the one person who can save the world from the white walkers.

He has been told that sacrificing his daughter is the only way he will do that.

So he does it.

Having Ramsey torch his food supplies and horses makes the decision a bit more urgent.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> I guess episode 9 is generally the boring, set-up episode. but still...



no ep 9 is usually the mental episode with ep 10 dealing with the consequences


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 9, 2015)

tommers said:


> Stannis has been told that he is the one person who can save the world from the white walkers.
> 
> He has been told that sacrificing his daughter is the only way he will do that.
> 
> ...


Anybody think it wasn't going to happen and soon as it was hinted at? As soon as Ser Davos was told to fuck off there was no way she wasn't toast.


Miss Caphat said:


> I guess episode 9 is generally the boring, set-up episode. but still...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baelor
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackwater_(Game_of_Thrones)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rains_of_Castamere
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Watchers_on_the_Wall

So Ned's head gets chopped off, the Battle of Blackwater, the Red wedding and that hour long battle with the wildings, giants and Jon Snow's missus getting hers. Usually 9 is the most action packed episode of the season or one of the most significant plot wise.


----------



## Santino (Jun 9, 2015)

Looks like next week's episode is only the normal length.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> Anybody think it wasn't going to happen and soon as it was hinted at? As soon as Ser Davos was told to fuck off there was no way she wasn't toast.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baelor
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackwater_(Game_of_Thrones)
> ...


----------



## J Ed (Jun 9, 2015)

How to Train Your Dragon !!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2015)

Even Davos knew being sent away was dodgy and he's leal as fuck. Thats why stannis had to command him properly after asking in a colleagueish way first


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm not sure who I prefer as Stannis' killer now (assuming he gets got), Brienne has the better claim but Davos isn't likely to mess around... hmmm.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2015)

sorry to be a book cunt for a minute- but the way the Unsullied are trained is explained in great detail in the books. The mental and physical regime that makes them the hardest, most pitiless fighters the world has seen. Think Spartans but without the bumsex.


yet here they are getting mugged for the second time in one series? have they grown soft under Danaerys?


----------



## Santino (Jun 9, 2015)

What ever happened to Thoros of Myr and the Brotherhood Without Banners?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2015)

Santino said:


> What ever happened to Thoros of Myr and the Brotherhood Without Banners?


was he the man who cannot die?


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 9, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It didn't really happen


*Comic Book Guy*: Philip K. Dick! It can't be! It's as if Superman moved to Gotham City!

*Martin*: Which he did, in World's Finest Comics #94. (points to the comic.) See?

*Comic Book Guy*: That was an imaginary story, dreamt by Jimmy Olsen after he was kicked in the head by Supergirl’s horse, Comet. It never really happened.

*Bart*: None of these things ever really happened.

*Comic Book Guy*: Get out of my store.


----------



## Santino (Jun 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> was he the man who cannot die?


He was the man who kept bringing the man who cannot die back to life.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> *Comic Book Guy*: Philip K. Dick! It can't be! It's as if Superman moved to Gotham City!
> 
> *Martin*: Which he did, in World's Finest Comics #94. (points to the comic.) See?
> 
> ...


credit to the research there, supergirl did have a horse called comet, that was secretly in love with her. And not the platonic sort. Where were they going with that? to the land of bestiality?

the gold and silve ages were fucked up


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2015)

and wheres 'LSH' ?, I'm hoping they wont leave that


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 9, 2015)

Santino said:


> He was the man who kept bringing the man who cannot die back to life.



They seem to have neglected the Riverlands recently, that _may_ change soon.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 9, 2015)

Bit of a nasty episode but what do you expect with Game of Thrones? Must admit I felt quite uncomfortable with that scene however they did it well considering.

No idea whats gonna happen anymore, given up with thinking what happens next.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 9, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> I was, but you'd think he'd be a little more impervious to the spears. he's a fucking dragon after all. If you could seriously wound them so easily/nearly kill them with little spears etc. they wouldn't be so feared. the giant from last week just brushed off the wights all over him.



The giant was attacked by zombies and skeletons. Only Jon Snow fought a Wight. You know nothing.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> was he the man who cannot die?



Berric Dondarrion was the bloke who kept getting killed and brough back to life by Thoros of Myr, a red priest from Melisandre's bonkers religion.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2015)

Gromit said:


> The giant was attacked by zombies and skeletons. Only Jon Snow fought a Wight. You know nothing.



The zombies are called 'wights', Jon Snow fought a white walker.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2015)

ruffneck23 said:


> and wheres 'LSH' ?, I'm hoping they wont leave that


looks like its not going to happen, but then....this shows got a few more years in it yet so never say never:

http://www.ew.com/article/2014/06/16/game-of-thrones-why-no-lady-stoneheart


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 9, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> Anybody think it wasn't going to happen and soon as it was hinted at? As soon as Ser Davos was told to fuck off there was no way she wasn't toast.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baelor
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackwater_(Game_of_Thrones)
> ...



Oh, oopsies! I thought it was always the episode before the one before the finale that was where all the action happened, and then a build-up episode, then the finale. I'm probably thinking of a different show


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 9, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It says on the internet that Ramsay sent 20 men to burn Stannis' camp, but I got the impression that Melisandre did it with her magic to push Stannis into burning his daughter?



I think it did look like that but it was just poorly executed scene. We're supposed to understand from the dialogue that someone swept in and lit all of those things on fire really quickly and fled just as fast and then all the tents etc. started blazing at (roughly) the same time. I'm pretty sure Melisandre was just watching it happen. I watched it a few times because I was confused too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 9, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> I think it did look like that but it was just poorly executed scene. We're supposed to understand from the dialogue that someone swept in and lit all of those things on fire really quickly and fled just as fast and then all the tents etc. started blazing at (roughly) the same time. I'm pretty sure Melisandre was just watching it happen. I watched it a few times because I was confused too.


Yeah, I remember now how last week Ramsay promised his dad all he needed to fuck up Stannis was 20 men


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 9, 2015)

They've made Ramsey a hell of a lot smarter and effective in combat than I was expecting, the shirtless fight with the Ironborn invaders last season was a particular Wtf moment


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 9, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> I think it did look like that but it was just poorly executed scene. We're supposed to understand from the dialogue that someone swept in and lit all of those things on fire really quickly and fled just as fast and then all the tents etc. started blazing at (roughly) the same time. I'm pretty sure Melisandre was just watching it happen. I watched it a few times because I was confused too.


I thought it was a bit much for twenty men. Maybe they put whatever fuel they were using then set the horses free and alight. A bit like fireships.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 10, 2015)

Miss Caphat said:


> I think it did look like that but it was just poorly executed scene. We're supposed to understand from the dialogue that someone swept in and lit all of those things on fire really quickly and fled just as fast and then all the tents etc. started blazing at (roughly) the same time. I'm pretty sure Melisandre was just watching it happen. I watched it a few times because I was confused too.



Honestly I wouldn't be surprised if it was a mix of the two, a couple of fires lit by Ramsey (who is teetering on the edge of being super-psychotic and all knowing and super-competent that gets on my tits) encouraged by Mel.

Stannis has really been messed over by the show so far, just when you want to root for him he burns his daughter alive. Nice.


----------



## JimW (Jun 10, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> ...
> 
> Stannis has really been messed over by the show so far, just when you want to root for him he burns his daughter alive. Nice.


In a way, he's the victim here


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 10, 2015)

JimW said:


> In a way, he's the victim here



#stannisnolongerthemannis


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 10, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Ramsey (who is teetering on the edge of being super-psychotic and all knowing and super-competent that gets on my tits)



Yeah, I agree with the Forbes review of this episode (and the wider GoT world): 



> Ramsay is too perfect in his wickedness. Unlike every other character, when he sets out to do something he achieves it. He’s all-knowing and all-powerful and clearly insane and awful. What could have been a menacing, interesting villain has instead become a cartoon. In both the books and the TV show.



We can only hope that his uppance will come - to be fair to the programme, though characters that are more "good" than others - Ned, Barristan Selmy - often meet dreadful fates, also those that are more "bad" get their just desserts; Viserys, Joffrey, Tywin, Slynt, Lord of Bones, etc


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 10, 2015)

Ramsay's hubris and violence will do for him in the end. Even his dad has warned him of this.

I'm hoping it will be Sansa who ultimately outfoxes him.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't think Ramsay's done anything "all-powerful" to be honest. I mean it was utterly predictably that Theon would rat Sansa out (they've spent what, the last 2 series, showing his Stockholm syndrome?) and setting a few fires at an army camp where morale is low is not impossible if you've got a good band of soldiers.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 10, 2015)

S☼I said:


> We can only hope that his uppance will come - to be fair to the programme, though characters that are more "good" than others - Ned, Barristan Selmy - often meet dreadful fates, also those that are more "bad" get their just desserts; Viserys, Joffrey, Tywin, Slynt, Lord of Bones, etc



Everyone gets killed, basically.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jun 10, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Yeah, I agree with the Forbes review of this episode (and the wider GoT world):



I've been really annoyed by some of these reviews. They seem to be saying 'How dare GoT make Stannis do such a horrible thing. I was just starting to like him, and now you made him do something horrible and i'm not allowed to like him any more!' This desire to split everyone into good and bad ignores the whole point that everyone is guilty. EVERYONE has done unpleasant things which would be unacceptable to most people. Are people honestly saying 'Well, I was fine with Stannis when he was burning random people I don't care about, but now he's burnt his daughter he's a bad man and i'm rooting for Ramsey instead'?


----------



## lazythursday (Jun 10, 2015)

Now having had a couple of days to get Shireen's screams out of my head I am viewing Stannis a bit more favourably. He had to make the ultimate sacrifice to save all of humanity, potentially. What is one less cossetted highborn in the wider scheme of things? And yeah, I'm quite enjoying the fact that the show has shown that whichever elite faction wins at Winterfell it's not a victory for 'good'.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 10, 2015)

Jaime is now a fan favourite.

That's Jaime Lannister, the man who threw a small child to his likely death in the first episode with a joke.

Not really much black and white on the show in general.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 10, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> the man who threw a small child to his likely death in the first episode with a joke.



That was an heroic attempt to head off one of the series' more tedious plot lines.


----------



## Mation (Jun 10, 2015)

Lo Siento. said:


> I don't think Ramsay's done anything "all-powerful" to be honest. I mean it was utterly predictably that Theon would rat Sansa out (they've spent what, the last 2 series, showing his Stockholm syndrome?) and setting a few fires at an army camp where morale is low is not impossible if you've got a good band of soldiers.


Theon doesn't have Stockholm syndrome; he's overtly terrified that anything he does or says will be found out lead to more torture.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 10, 2015)

In the past couple of weeks I have been working my way from S1 - just started S5, so I  shan't read this thread.
It's been a very interesting exercise for my brain. 
I've had a problem 'cos of the ms short-term memory, concentration and comprehension so I've had to watch it on my laptop so I can replay/freeze and show subtitles and make notes to help keep track (futile).
Each episode has taken me about 2hrs 
It's wonderful.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Jaime is now a fan favourite.
> 
> That's Jaime Lannister, the man who threw a small child to his likely death in the first episode with a joke.
> 
> Not really much black and white on the show in general.



Jaime, the man who raped his sister next to the still warm body of their son by incest.

Are we supposed to think he's OK now his lost hand has given him a smidgin of humility?


----------



## xenon (Jun 10, 2015)

Lo Siento. said:


> I don't think Ramsay's done anything "all-powerful" to be honest. I mean it was utterly predictably that Theon would rat Sansa out (they've spent what, the last 2 series, showing his Stockholm syndrome?) and setting a few fires at an army camp where morale is low is not impossible if you've got a good band of soldiers.





Lo Siento. said:


> I don't think Ramsay's done anything "all-powerful" to be honest. I mean it was utterly predictably that Theon would rat Sansa out (they've spent what, the last 2 series, showing his Stockholm syndrome?) and setting a few fires at an army camp where morale is low is not impossible if you've got a good band of soldiers.



There's loads that's just gone his way.

SO thurroughly breaking Theon, he can trust him to shave him with a cut throat raiser.
The taking of Moat Kaylin.
Scaring off Ashir and Theon's other would be rescuers by releasing the hounds.


----------



## xenon (Jun 10, 2015)

Anyway yeah, the daughter burning. Fucking travesty. I couldn't quite buy the fact Stannis would have been that warped by zeletry.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 10, 2015)

Lo Siento. said:


> I don't think Ramsay's done anything "all-powerful" to be honest.



Like I said he's teetering on the edge, he's not there yet but theres a certain Joker-esque "My plans succeed and I inspire absolute loyalty through fear" and "Oh this? Yeah I planned it all from A-B-C and knew how you'd react" 

He really needs Manderley there running rings around him and his dad serving up tasty pie or the quietly defiant Northern band making plans under his nose to balance that out and show he can be hoodwinked and fooled and he's really a small petty sadist.

I am looking forward to seeing what goes on with Stannis, he's one of the more complicated and interesting characters in the series, and Davos reaction will be... interesting.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 10, 2015)

xenon said:


> Anyway yeah, the daughter burning. Fucking travesty. I couldn't quite buy the fact Stannis would have been that warped by zeletry.


Really? I mean he's seen Melisandre murder people with vagina smoke monsters, that'd have me pretty convinced tbh.


----------



## xenon (Jun 10, 2015)

It just seemed like shock value, belying to the character development or revelation. If it had to happen for the story at all, (it didn't IMO) it should have been some way down the road, further down the path to religious inspired insanity.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jun 10, 2015)

xenon said:


> It just seemed like shock value, belying to the character development or revelation. If it had to happen for the story at all, (it didn't IMO) it should have been some way down the road, further down the path to religious inspired insanity.


Seemed pretty in character to me. He's convinced Melisandre is the real deal, he's convinced he's the rightful King and convinced only he can save the kingdom.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 10, 2015)

Lo Siento. said:


> Seemed pretty in character to me. He's convinced Melisandre is the real deal, he's convinced he's the rightful King and convinced only he can save the kingdom.



Yes - they've been trailing this stuff since at least Season 2. I don't see it's out of character at all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2015)

Nothing wrong with a bit of shock value


----------



## toggle (Jun 10, 2015)

Metal Malcolm said:


> I've been really annoyed by some of these reviews. They seem to be saying 'How dare GoT make Stannis do such a horrible thing. I was just starting to like him, and now you made him do something horrible and i'm not allowed to like him any more!' This desire to split everyone into good and bad ignores the whole point that everyone is guilty. EVERYONE has done unpleasant things which would be unacceptable to most people. Are people honestly saying 'Well, I was fine with Stannis when he was burning random people I don't care about, but now he's burnt his daughter he's a bad man and i'm rooting for Ramsey instead'?



it goes along with the complaints that ramsey's victim was sansa. cause obviously worse happening to another girl was a better option?



lazythursday said:


> Now having had a couple of days to get Shireen's screams out of my head I am viewing Stannis a bit more favourably. He had to make the ultimate sacrifice to save all of humanity, potentially. What is one less cossetted highborn in the wider scheme of things? And yeah, I'm quite enjoying the fact that the show has shown that whichever elite faction wins at Winterfell it's not a victory for 'good'.



he's not a naughty boy, he is the messiah.

and he wants to be. there's the whole resentment that he wasn't the oldest and wasn't the leader of armies like robert, and resentment that he wasn't seen as a leader who could inspire loyalty so was passed over for key positions for renly. that castle he was in may have been the targarayen foothold onto the continent, but it was a backwater where the tedious middle brother could be parked. a brother who took everyrthing far too seriously and literally and couldn't fucking bend a rule.

then comes along the woman who is chasing after the man with no real power who tells him he's actually the second coming of the messiah. who is able to lead him away from acting like the tedious tight arse and once he abandons some of his principles for her, the rest follow.


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2015)

It was that or death and the loss of everything. Including his daughter, his wife and saving the whole world.


----------



## toggle (Jun 10, 2015)

of course, that's assuming he is the messiah.


----------



## xenon (Jun 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nothing wrong with a bit of shock value



There is something wrong with *only* for shock value. Shallow and tawdry.

Course it's a matter of opinion but it pissed me off as above.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 10, 2015)

So....who's looking forward to the next episode then?


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 10, 2015)

toggle said:


> of course, that's assuming he is the messiah.


He's the anti-Christ. Melisandre is the 'devil' character, tempting him on to do unspeakable things for glory. Eventually he'll die, maybe immediately after taking the throne, and he'll realise it was all for nothing. He burned his daughter, lost everything, for nothing.

Jon Snow is the messiah


----------



## maomao (Jun 10, 2015)

Just watched it. It was all a bit Never Ending Story at the end.

I spoke to Daenerys Targaryan on the phone this week (very briefly) and she said 'wicked'.


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2015)

toggle said:


> of course, that's assuming he is the messiah.


Even if he's not then everybody dies anyway.  They've got no food,  his army are freezing to death.  They can't go back and can't go forwards. 

I want to see what is going to happen to sort it out.

I think he's going to get killed anyway and it'll all be part of melisandre's plan.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 10, 2015)

maomao said:


> I spoke to Daenerys Targaryan on the phone this week (very briefly) and she said 'wicked'.



How come?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> How come?


He's been stalking Emilia Clarke and got her number. She called him wicked when she answered the phone to a mouthbreather


----------



## maomao (Jun 10, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> How come?


Work. I speak to quite a lot of famous people, very briefly, on the phone in my job. That was the only time I've been star struck apart from Brian Blessed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2015)

maomao said:


> Work. I speak to quite a lot of famous people, very briefly, on the phone in my job. That was the only time I've been star struck apart from Brian Blessed.


did he shout down the phone?


----------



## maomao (Jun 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> did he shout down the phone?


Yes. He was full on Brian Blessed in the space of 3 seconds with a booming laugh and everything.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2015)

maomao said:


> Yes. He was full on Brian Blessed in the space of 3 seconds with a booming laugh and everything.


i dreamt about him once. We were in the trenches in WW1 and his booming voice kept attracting enemy fire. We chastised him for being so loud, but he couldn't help himself and would stagewhisper, at earsplitting levels, 'SORRY!', while shells rained down upon us.


----------



## maomao (Jun 10, 2015)

Brian Blessed really should have got a part in GoT. It's a mystery how he's not in it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2015)

He could have been a great Robert Baratheon


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 10, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> He could have been a great Robert Baratheon



Yeah but noone would have wanted (or could) have killed him.

A Strong Belwas figure maybe, older retired gladiator? But then you've the problem of trying to get him to stick to a script...


----------



## Mation (Jun 10, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Jaime, the man who raped his sister next to the still warm body of their son by incest.
> 
> Are we supposed to think he's OK now his lost hand has given him a smidgin of humility?


That's the thing with all of them, though. We see how they're horrible little shits and then we find out why and what made them that way, and see them when they're vulnerable or off duty; not nececelery in that order.

They are all deceptively multidimensional.



Orang Utan said:


> i dreamt about him once. We were in the trenches in WW1 and his booming voice kept attracting enemy fire. We chastised him for being so loud, but he couldn't help himself and would stagewhisper, at earsplitting levels, 'SORRY!', while shells rained down upon us.


----------



## toggle (Jun 10, 2015)

Mation said:


> That's the thing with all of them, though. We see how they're horrible little shits and then we find out why and what made them that way, and see them when they're vulnerable or off duty; not nececelery in that order.
> 
> They are all deceptively multidimensional.



oh yeah, it's the standing between the candle and the star without all the metaphysical shit. with more death and fucking


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 10, 2015)

One of my colleagues was at drama school with her (edit - Emilia Clarke). He's not seen the show though, because: dragons.  Which after this week's silly exit is fair enough.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> One of my colleagues was at drama school with her (edit - Emilia Clarke). He's not seen the show though, because: dragons.  Which after this week's silly exit is fair enough.



read a Gaiman interview where he  recounts Terry Pratchett giving him the sage advice that 'It doesn't matter how highbrow you write, if you put in one fucking dragon and thats it'


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2015)

Mation said:


> nececelery





DotCommunist said:


> read a Gaiman interview where he  recounts Terry Pratchett giving him the sage advice that 'It doesn't matter how highbrow you write, if you put in one fucking dragon and thats it'


It's impossible to make respectable. As soon as a beautiful blonde woman in a white dress rides a dragon, it doesn't matter who the actress is, how flawless the special effects, or how much you pay John WIlliams to do the score, the needle on the cheese-o-meter is going to go straight into the red.


----------



## xenon (Jun 10, 2015)

Dragons are fucking stupid though TBF. And Brian Blessed would have been awful as King Robert... Too hammy, too old. Maybe one of the Umber's or sommat though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 10, 2015)

xenon said:


> Dragons are fucking stupid though TBF. And Brian Bessed would have been awful as King Robert.. Too hammy, too old. Maybe one of the Umber's or sommat though.



Great John! 

"YOUR MEATS BLOODY TOUGH!"


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2015)

xenon said:


> Dragons are fucking stupid though TBF. And Brian Bessed would have been awful as King Robert.. Too hammy, too old. Maybe one of the Umber's or sommat though.


Greatjon for sure

YOUR MEAT.....
.....IS BLOODY TOUGH


----------



## Crispy (Jun 10, 2015)

Jinx


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2015)

I'll let it fly. I'm not a book reader, but from day one (well, whatever episode introduced the dragons), Dany (aswell as possible others) was destined to fly a dragon, as sure as Stannis was to chuck his only daughter on the barbeque.


----------



## xenon (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah. Don't get enough of the Umbers.


----------



## xenon (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah but I'm not reading A Song of Ice and Fire nor watching GoT for Dragons. Dragons is silly.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm just lstening to the audiobook of 'The World of Ice and Fire' cos I couldn't find an epub. Its a history done in the style of if a maester was writing it. Bit dry but interesting. They've got a suitably maesterish voice in for it too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm just lstening to the audiobook of 'The World of Ice and Fire' cos I couldn't find an epub. Its a history done in the style of if a maester was writing it. Bit dry but interesting. They've got a suitably maesterish voice in for it too.


Betty off of Some Mothers Do Ave Em's dad


----------



## belboid (Jun 10, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> read a Gaiman interview where he  recounts Terry Pratchett giving him the sage advice that 'It doesn't matter how highbrow you write, if you put in one fucking dragon and thats it'


he clearly knows sweet FA about magical realism


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2015)

belboid said:


> he clearly knows sweet FA about magical realism


middlebrow fantasy for guardi....no I can't even be arsed. I've enjoyed ahrundati roy and rushdie anyway.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Betty off of Some Mothers Do Ave Em's dad


He's sounding a bit thirsty ATM after some long begats territory.


----------



## xenon (Jun 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm just lstening to the audiobook of 'The World of Ice and Fire' cos I couldn't find an epub. Its a history done in the style of if a maester was writing it. Bit dry but interesting. They've got a suitably maesterish voice in for it too.



Been reading the kindle version.

I couldn't get on with the audiobook copies of Dunc and Eg, Hedge Knight etc. The narrator's American accent done my head in.

NB: Not a pop at US accents for audiobooks persay but you know when you have internaly voiced the characters then you hear someone else do them. I can put up with the synthetic speech on my phone / PC, nutral dispassionate voice beats the "wrong" voice every time.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 11, 2015)

belboid said:


> he clearly knows sweet FA about magical realism



Magic realism, done right, is great IMO.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 11, 2015)

maomao said:


> Yes. He was full on Brian Blessed in the space of 3 seconds with a booming laugh and everything.



We once saw him on the street in central London. Some other people were doing Blessed impressions and you have expected him to tell them to fuck off. We instead got a full on GORDONS ALIVE. 

Fucking ace.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm just lstening to the audiobook of 'The World of Ice and Fire' cos I couldn't find an epub. Its a history done in the style of if a maester was writing it. Bit dry but interesting. They've got a suitably maesterish voice in for it too.



The authors of that (or at least one of them) have been having a meltdown on Twitter over the latest episode, threatening to spoil the books with their insider knowledge, saying they wish the show would be cancelled and calling anyone that disagrees with them retards and in one case "fuck off and die". 

Quite funny in a sad way, when uber fans of the book go postal over TV spoilers


----------



## 8den (Jun 11, 2015)

Bugger just got a sorry we're crewed up this year again email from one of the producers of the show. 

I swear one day......


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jun 11, 2015)

$15 for a colouring book?

http://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/books/534774/george-r-r-martins-game-of-thrones-coloring-book-by-george-r-r-martin/


----------



## toggle (Jun 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm just lstening to the audiobook of 'The World of Ice and Fire' cos I couldn't find an epub. Its a history done in the style of if a maester was writing it. Bit dry but interesting. They've got a suitably maesterish voice in for it too.



might have one of them on epub. kick me tomoz and i'll check


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2015)

8den said:


> Bugger just got a sorry we're crewed up this year again email from one of the producers of the show.
> 
> I swear one day......



Hoping to get a gig as lighting gopher on one of the nudie scenes were ya?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> One of my colleagues was at drama school with her (edit - Emilia Clarke).



Drama school eh? Could've fooled me


----------



## 8den (Jun 12, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Hoping to get a gig as lighting gopher on one of the nudie scenes were ya?


Hey just happy to be part of the team


----------



## toggle (Jun 15, 2015)

oy DotCommunist. you didn't kick me. but i fouind a usable pdf that i can try running through the converter in a sec.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2015)

toggle said:


> oy DotCommunist. you didn't kick me. but i fouind a usable pdf that i can try running through the converter in a sec.


I'd be obliged sister- I keep sticking the udio book on before bed and whaddya know, old manny rp accents can still turn my lights off in about 8 mins.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 15, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd be obliged sister- I keep sticking the udio book on before bed and whaddya know, old manny rp accents can still turn my lights off in about 8 mins.


I've got all of them in epub if toggle 's pdf doesn't convert.


----------



## toggle (Jun 15, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I'd be obliged sister- I keep sticking the udio book on before bed and whaddya know, old manny rp accents can still turn my lights off in about 8 mins.



pm me an email addy.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 15, 2015)

That was good - roll on next season


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 15, 2015)

yeah the season definitely picked up in the end and a proper cliff hanger or 3


----------



## Mungy (Jun 15, 2015)

even though i was expecting arya to do something like that, i didn't expect it to be done like that with such intensity. the rest was a bit meh


----------



## machine cat (Jun 15, 2015)

The last episode of each series is always a bit slow, but Arya was fucking amazing


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 15, 2015)

Damn, I can't wait a year.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 15, 2015)

Spoiler: theory someone else mentioned



Funny Melisandre should show up just before Jon Snurr got gotted eh?


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 15, 2015)

Some good bits, but felt overly rushed and messy, particularly by comparison to the previous 2 episodes.

Might just be my expectations were too high for several scenes, but they fell flat IMO, particularly the last one.

Good stuff from Arya and Cersei though, both brutal in different ways, but Maisie and Lena acted the shit out of their scenes.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 15, 2015)

Spoiler: Last night's final scene



Well, I guess that explains why Lady Stoneheart never appeared on screen. Jon Snow dead? I don't think so.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

A wanker PE teacher just spoilt it for everyone in the staffroom. Wanted to belt him one.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 15, 2015)

My Facebook is full of people saying they've been spoilt by work colleagues this morning.

Be interesting to see if workplace violence figures show a spike today


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 15, 2015)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jun 15, 2015)

When the time comes for the Nights Watch to fight the white walkers I will definitely be rooting for team white walker.


----------



## Impossible Girl (Jun 15, 2015)

Nope. This is the end of it to me. I won't watch next season. I'm very, very, very angry


----------



## susie12 (Jun 15, 2015)

Things may not be as they seem -


----------



## JimW (Jun 15, 2015)

Short hair's a great look for Cersei.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 15, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Spoiler: theory someone else mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> Funny Melisandre should show up just before Jon Snurr got gotted eh?





Spoiler



Oh. That makes total sense and is a bit rubbish tbh.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 15, 2015)

JimW said:


> Short hair's a great look for Cersei.





Spoiler



It was probably a merkin. Fnar fnar 

Hurry up 10pm, I wanna put urban to rights without hiding in s p o i l e r tags like some common criminal


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 15, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was screened last night in North America so is available online, spoiler tags not necessary. Sky subscribers can do one.


----------



## binka (Jun 15, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> It was screened last night in North America so is available online, spoiler tags not necessary. Sky subscribers can do one.


yes exactly you'd have to be a real idiot to go onto a game of thrones thread once an episode has aired and complain it's been spoiled for you. also i believe this episode was shown on sky atlantic this morning at the same time it was on hbo so they can doubly do one.

they packed an awful lot of story into the end of the series, would have been better if they'd cut out some of the bollocks from the first five episodes although i imagine they had to time it so not too much would overtake the books. fuck the books imo, there were far too many cliff hangers


----------



## JimW (Jun 15, 2015)

First thing I do when my dragon drops me off in the trackless wilderness is wander off a bit in case there's a takeaway rather than the more likely mounted horde.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> It was screened last night in North America so is available online, spoiler tags not necessary. Sky subscribers can do one.


No, the protocol is spoiler tags until 10pm Monday


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> No, the protocol is spoiler tags until 10pm Monday



No it isn't

Anyway I'm looking forward to seeing Stannis in season 6


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 15, 2015)

Too many cliffhangers. Looking forward to seeing Cersei go roughhouse on the world in season 6. Those sparrow's bored me from the off.


----------



## Mungy (Jun 15, 2015)

JimW said:


> First thing I do when my dragon drops me off in the trackless wilderness is wander off a bit in case there's a takeaway rather than the more likely mounted horde.


i also imagine that she'd have heard the horses, there were quite a few.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 15, 2015)

Well...there's two people who I bet are not dead.



> Stannis and Jon



btw my daughter says she thinks Jon Snow is Azor Alai...whatever that means.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 15, 2015)

JimW said:


> Short hair's a great look for Cersei.


It was a bit like a Sinead O'Connor video.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> No it isn't
> 
> Anyway I'm looking forward to seeing Stannis in season 6


yeah it is. don't be dicks, people


----------



## binka (Jun 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah it is. don't be dicks, people


no one who hasnt watched episode ten is reading this topic


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

binka said:


> no one who hasnt watched episode ten is reading this topic


how do you know that?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> how do you know that?


Because they are watching it now, and they weren't on this thread a couple of minutes ago.   It's fine now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Because they are watching it now, and they weren't on this thread a couple of minutes ago.   It's fine now.


I guess 9pm is ok, but it's a bit shit before that. it's not difficult to be a little more considerate. 
I've watched the first 45 minutes of it, but am having a break for my tea. So I was glad of the posts in spoilers.


----------



## binka (Jun 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> how do you know that?


because i have faith in humanity, i believe no one is truly stupid enough to go onto a topic which is for discussing a show when they haven't seen the latest episode yet


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

binka said:


> because i have faith in humanity, i believe no one is truly stupid enough to go onto a topic which is for discussing a show when they haven't seen the latest episode yet


it's not a case of stupidity, but of not expecting to see spoilers until Monday night. it's been like this for 5 series, but for some reason pricks like you have started ignoring it.


----------



## rekil (Jun 15, 2015)

JimW said:


> First thing I do when my dragon drops me off in the trackless wilderness is wander off a bit in case there's a takeaway rather than the more likely mounted horde.


"While I'm at it, maybe there's a pop up acting school out here somewhere."


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I guess 9pm is ok, but it's a bit shit before that. it's not difficult to be a little more considerate.
> I've watched the first 45 minutes of it, but am having a break for my tea. So I was glad of the posts in spoilers.


I'll agree with your spoilers issue in general, the rule was 10pm.

However I question the fact that you


Spoiler



stopped watching it during the Cersei ordeal


to have a banana.


----------



## binka (Jun 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> it's not a case of stupidity, but of not expecting to see spoilers until Monday night. it's been like this for 5 series, but for some reason pricks like you have started ignoring it.


have i? i don't remember posting any spoilers


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> I'll agree with your spoilers issue in general, the rule was 10pm.
> 
> However I question the fact that you
> 
> ...





Spoiler: No



it was before that. That was rather an unpleasant scene. Only a sicko would get their rocks off watching that


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

binka said:


> have i? i don't remember posting any spoilers


Pricks _like_ you.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 15, 2015)

wtf you on about getting your rocks off?

How the fuck do you twist 'ordeal' into getting your rocks off?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> wtf you on about getting your rocks off?
> 
> How the fuck do you twist 'ordeal' into getting your rocks off?


Devious ain't ya?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Devious ain't ya?


You're the cunt that got an appetite from it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> You're the cunt that got an appetite from it.


fuck off with your insinuations. have a banana ffs


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 15, 2015)

It was the actor's face stuck on a body double in case there are any Lena Headey fans here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> It was the actor's face stuck on a body double in case there are any Lena Headey fans here.





Spoiler: spoiler



i thought it was a bit unnecessarily protracted, that scene, but I suppose that GoT for you


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 15, 2015)

I was thinking it was a bit protracted, but it's the finale and it was quite a pivotal scene so I didn't think it was unnecessarily long.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 15, 2015)

There's no chance we will  be able to get to next year without some book reading wanker trying to spoil some of that for us.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes, the numerous and persistent book spoilers on here are infinitely worse than the few hours too early episode spoilers, which are easily avoided by the sensible.


----------



## JimW (Jun 15, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> It was the actor's face stuck on a body double in case there are any Lena Headey fans here.


Danerys manages a similar effect all by herself, though even the face isn't much of an actor.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 15, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Yes, the numerous and persistent book spoilers on here are infinitely worse than the few hours too early episode spoilers, which are easily avoided by the sensible.


what really annoys me about the book readers spoiling, is how subtle they think they're being.
stfu


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 15, 2015)

for instance:


imposs1904 said:


> Spoiler: Last night's final scene
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess that explains why Lady Stoneheart never appeared on screen. Jon Snow dead? I don't think so.



I thought this spoiler was a pre 10pm spoiler. But no, its some book cunt posting fucking book spoilers.
fuck of to your own thread, cuntchops


----------



## JimW (Jun 15, 2015)

Good to see Stannis face the end with his usual temperament, even after last week's disgrace. Whatisface is a great actor, reckon you could see all the errors playing on his mind just with a few expressions.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 15, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> There's no chance we will  be able to get to next year without some book reading wanker trying to spoil some of that for us.



Plot twist, stormtroopers are the real enemy.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 15, 2015)

80% tits
2% cock
18% Stabbings


----------



## JimW (Jun 15, 2015)

B0B2oo9 said:


> 80% tits
> 2% cock
> 18% Stabbings


But enough of your night out, what did you think of the show?


----------



## binka (Jun 15, 2015)

JimW said:


> Good to see Stannis face the end with his usual temperament, even after last week's disgrace. Whatisface is a great actor, reckon you could see all the errors playing on his mind just with a few expressions.


brienne is notoriously shit at keeping her oaths so i doubt he's dead


----------



## JimW (Jun 15, 2015)

binka said:


> brienne is notoriously shit at keeping her oaths so i doubt he's dead


That was out of shot and it's not like they shied away from the other celebs going down. Hmm.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 15, 2015)

JimW said:


> But enough of your night out, what did you think of the show?



I get confused as everyone looks the same, and sounds the same......

but that waving cock was funny, saw loads of tit's and some muff, and i'm worried for the mother of dragons being stuck in Donegal..... there's not even many nice pubs there.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

JimW said:


> Good to see Stannis face the end with his usual temperament, even after last week's disgrace. Whatisface is a great actor, reckon you could see all the errors playing on his mind just with a few expressions.


Stephen Dillane


----------



## binka (Jun 15, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I was thinking it was a bit protracted, but it's the finale and it was quite a pivotal scene so I didn't think it was unnecessarily long.


if anything it was necessarily long, she had to be shown to make the long walk of shame so the breaking of her character was believable


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

JimW said:


> That was out of shot and it's not like they shied away from the other celebs going down. Hmm.


is jon snow dead either? he doesn't close his eyes, does he?


----------



## JimW (Jun 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> is jon snow dead either? he doesn't close his eyes, does he?


Now someone's mentioned that thing about Melisandre turning up just before I expect there might be witchery shenanigans, saw the actor say he's dead on a BBC report on the season finale but that could be clever diversion.


----------



## agricola (Jun 15, 2015)

That was absolutely terrible, a fitting end to a bad season in which the one or two good bits that went before turned out to be utterly meaningless.


----------



## binka (Jun 15, 2015)

JimW said:


> That was out of shot and it's not like they shied away from the other celebs going down. Hmm.


not sure the point in keeping him alive though - no army, no mates, no family what's he going to do?


----------



## JimW (Jun 15, 2015)

binka said:


> not sure the point in keeping him alive though - no army, no mates, no family what's he going to do?


Raise the average quality of acting on display significantly now Tywin's definitely dust. Maybe he is the messiah after all and this is his Calvary among the cavalry.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't think John is dead/will die/will stay dead. He better bloody not be given the theories and expectations I have riding on him


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## agricola (Jun 15, 2015)

JimW said:


> Now someone's mentioned that thing about Melisandre turning up just before I expect there might be witchery shenanigans, saw the actor say he's dead on a BBC report on the season finale but that could be clever diversion.





Spoiler: slightly bookish



Or maybe he is dead, Lady Stoneheart will appear at the start of season six, the white walkers will successfully conquer the seven kingdoms, Ser Robert Strong will still be around, Missandei will keep on wearing black all the time and GOT season seven will basically become a soap opera of the undead.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 15, 2015)

agricola said:


> Spoiler: slightly bookish
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe he is dead, Lady Stoneheart will appear at the start of season six, the white walkers will successfully conquer the seven kingdoms, Ser Robert Strong will still be around, Missandei will keep on wearing black all the time and GOT season seven will basically become a soap opera of the undead.


Spin off after the end of Jaime and Bronn's mini embedded sitcom.


----------



## JimW (Jun 15, 2015)

Now you mention that, the poisoning there was a bit rubbish, she wasn't even out the harbour. They might turn the boat round and grass her up to her brother.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 15, 2015)

JimW said:


> Now you mention that, the poisoning there was a bit rubbish, she wasn't even out the harbour. They might turn the boat round and grass her up to her brother.



Yeah the other guy took ages to get sick, after he saw the awesome boobies.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 15, 2015)

It's all to do with adrenalin and increased heart rate, innit. It was the emotion of telling Jaime that she knew he was her daddy for the first time.

I said "ugh, how mushy". Crispy said "yep, she's going to die!" Not 5 seconds later...


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 15, 2015)

Now it makes sense... thanks.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 15, 2015)

Well, tbf I actually think it was the Game of Thrones creators trying to time the action to fit the plot, but I like my adrenalin theory better because it actually has some plausibility.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jun 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler: No
> 
> 
> 
> it was before that. That was rather an unpleasant scene. Only a sicko would get their rocks off watching that



Says he who photoshops himself fucking an exhaust pipe


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> Says he who photoshops himself fucking an exhaust pipe





DrRingDing said:


> Says he who photoshops himself fucking an exhaust pipe


that wasn't me - a mate did that!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm just irritated by it generally. It never _irritated_ me before, seasons 1-4. I just feel flat after that episode.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 15, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> for instance:
> 
> 
> I thought this spoiler was a pre 10pm spoiler. But no, its some book cunt posting fucking book spoilers.
> fuck of to your own thread, cuntchops



Ouch. Never read the books, so . . .


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 15, 2015)

imposs1904 said:


> Ouch. Never read the books, so . . .


how do you know about this lady concrete lungs then?


----------



## JimW (Jun 15, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> how do you know about this lady concrete lungs then?


It's easy to pick stuff up from all the great spoilers online.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 15, 2015)

JimW said:


> It's easy to pick stuff up from all the great spoilers online.


its as good as having read the books, tbh


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 15, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> how do you know about this lady concrete lungs then?



What Jim W. said.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm not even bothered about spoilers anymore. Series 5 was shit. I've even been actively searching for book spoilers because I'm curious now, rather than absorbed in the storyline.

Still think the book cunts should fuck off for the sake of those who are still enjoying it, though.

edit: the deaths in series 1-3 were shocking and made me think, "no way, how can s/he die!? Now I think, "meh". Is it because the writing is poorer, because there are no more likeable characters, or because I'm just expecting it?

Also, they're running out of plot lines, surely? Isn't there meant to be about 3/4 series left?


----------



## Boycey (Jun 15, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Spoiler: theory someone else mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> Funny Melisandre should show up just before Jon Snurr got gotted eh?



Jon snurrr's appearance in a load of hollywood guff has had me expecting him to meet a sticky end for a while.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 15, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Too many cliffhangers.



I agree, too many. I count 8:

Arya is blind
Myrcella is dead
Theon & Sansa escape
Is Stannis dead?
Jon Snow stabbed to fuckrags
Frankenstein's Mountain about to go windmills on every fucker
Dany surrounded by Dothraki
Tyrion & Varys in charge of Mereen

and of course in terms of the thing overall you have Army of the Dead


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

i really liked this season cos it was so full of surprises.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I agree, too many. I count 8:
> 
> Arya is blind
> Myrcella is dead
> ...


wasn't it hinted that Theon & Sansa could also be dead? best to jump and die than suffer Bolton any more, then we are 'surprised' in s6 to find out they landed in a massive snowdrift?
and are the horsemen really Dothraki?


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 15, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I agree, too many. I count 8:
> 
> Arya is blind
> Myrcella is dead
> ...


I'm not sure you know what a cliff hanger is


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I'm just irritated by it generally. It never _irritated_ me before, seasons 1-4. I just feel flat after that episode.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 15, 2015)

Far too many plots now I think, too much to kinda clean up. Feel like season 6 is gonna be closing them all up and for a season finale end up just singing along to some merry west end tunes.


----------



## JimW (Jun 15, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> ...
> and are the horsemen really Dothraki?


They had the same sword-cum-sickle weapons so I think so, but who knows?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 16, 2015)

From the BBC article about the shock finale...

Fans praised the actress's performance: "I know it's just acting and all but I can't imagine how difficult that scene was for Lena Headey," Christina Jones said.
"There needs to be a bravest actress in TV history category at the next #Emmys so they can give it to @IAMLenaHeadey," Russ Evansen said.
Lynette Rice added: "If Lena Headey doesn't get an Emmy for tonight's performance, there is no TV God."

Please tell me that someone else noticed that her brave performance was in fact her face cut n pasted onto a body double. So badly CGI'd it kinda reminded me of that spanish woman who tried to restore the painting of jesus.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 16, 2015)

JimW said:


> Now you mention that, the poisoning there was a bit rubbish, she wasn't even out the harbour. They might turn the boat round and grass her up to her brother.



totally absurd plot line, which goes along with everything else that's happened in Dorne


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 16, 2015)

fucking Brienne 

I love the character but she's not really had much luck fulfilling her duty to Catelyn and the Stark girls, has she?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 16, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I'm just irritated by it generally. It never _irritated_ me before, seasons 1-4. I just feel flat after that episode.



I do too. I've felt kind of mopey all day because of it. It was like getting run over by a truck several times in a row.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 16, 2015)

I've watched 5 seasons of this now. Has anything actually happened? The dragons are still doing fuck all, Daenerys is still pissing about in the desert(and possibly Ireland) with some fuckers nobody cares about, the walkers are still wandering about over the wall and winters still coming. Quick someone's dead write a new character.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 16, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> I'm not even bothered about spoilers anymore. Series 5 was shit. *I've even been actively searching for book spoilers because I'm curious now, rather than absorbed in the storyline.*
> 
> Still think the book cunts should fuck off for the sake of those who are still enjoying it, though.
> 
> ...



Me too...I went and looked up what happens to Arya after this because I just needed to know if _something_ positive might happen to one of the characters

I also have the first book on kindle but I usually just read that to fall asleep if I have insomnia.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2015)

Bronn is the best thing in this atm


and jon aint dead, this is fantasy. He'll be back.

Stannis getting completely mugged after sacrificing his daughter to some god is just...oh stannis. Never getting that throne mate.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 16, 2015)

Gromit said:


> From the BBC article about the shock finale...
> 
> Fans praised the actress's performance: "I know it's just acting and all but I can't imagine how difficult that scene was for Lena Headey," Christina Jones said.
> "There needs to be a bravest actress in TV history category at the next #Emmys so they can give it to @IAMLenaHeadey," Russ Evansen said.
> ...


Tbf she was pregnant at the time.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 16, 2015)

So did Theon and Sansa top themselves or do they expect to survive that 200ft leap?

John Snow might return as a white walker.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 16, 2015)

Anyone else have a "shame!" earworm after all that?


----------



## JimW (Jun 16, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Anyone else have a "shame!" earworm after all that?


Only the one I always have.


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> and jon aint dead, this is fantasy. He'll be back.



If only there was a representative of a religion which can bring people back to life nearby?  who has had visions of walking on the walls of Winterfell and the Bolton banners lying in the snow.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 16, 2015)

http://www.ew.com/article/2011/07/21/dance-with-dragons-shocking-twist-g



> *ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY: So why did you kill Jon Snow?*
> *GEORGE R.R. MARTIN*: Oh, you think he’s dead, do you?


----------



## belboid (Jun 16, 2015)

Various good bits, Cersei's walk of shame being the highlight, painfully dragged out, didn't look like she was gonna make it home. her revenge will be awesome.

Arya's killing was really nastily brutal - and he wasn't even a paedo, just a vicious sadist!

Dany actually got a funny line!  Not that funny, I've forgotten it already, but it was there

Tyrion lives! Tho how they can pretend that Dany/the Unsullied are still in charge of that city is ridiculous.

A woman we'd forgotten existed is dead!  What a fucking waste of time that was.  In (anything approaching) reality, wotsisname from Dorne would have his head immediately hacked off and booted back to the sandy spot.

Stannis, aah well. Tho is he?  Why didnt we see it?  But what could have stopped Brienne?  Hmmmm

The Wall. Sorry, thats silly. A - he'll be back.  B - the wildlings are all over the camp, and seem to heavily outnumber the remaining crows.  Killing JS would ignite a war within the camp and the killers would all get theirs. Bad storytelling.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 16, 2015)

belboid said:


> The Wall. Sorry, thats silly. A - he'll be back.  B - the wildlings are all over the camp, and seem to heavily outnumber the remaining crows.  Killing JS would ignite a war within the camp and the killers would all get theirs. Bad storytelling.





Spoiler



In the books it makes more sense, because the plotters trick Jon into leaving the watch to rescue his sister (he thinks Arya is at Winterfell married to Ramsay Bolton) so they're allowed to kill him because he's a deserter. Seemed like the GoT writers didn't have time and/or couldn't be bothered to do that, so we got some rubbish about uncle Benjen instead.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 16, 2015)

Also Trystane is surely done for now right? Did the sand snakes not consider that? He'll be floating home in little pieces for sure.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 16, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In the books it makes more sense, because the plotters trick Jon into leaving the watch to rescue his sister (he thinks Arya is at Winterfell married to Ramsay Bolton) so they're allowed to kill him because he's a deserter. Seemed like the GoT writers didn't have time and/or couldn't be bothered to do that, so we got some rubbish about uncle Benjen instead.





Spoiler: Slight correction



The plotters don't send the pink letter, it's either Ramsey Bolton himself calling Jon out and threatening the Watch itself, which allows Jon to call it self-defense, OR it's a clever trick by Stannis (although that seems less likely now). Also a giant had just killed a knight and it was chaos, Jon was stabbed in the melee





SpookyFrank said:


> Also Trystane is surely done for now right? Did the sand snakes not consider that? He'll be floating home in little pieces for sure.



Pretty sure they're banking on it, what better way to provoke a war? At the very least he'll be a hostage, I don't think Jaime would believe him to be responsible and just kill him immediately though.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jun 16, 2015)

belboid said:


> The Wall. Sorry, thats silly. A - he'll be back. B - the wildlings are all over the camp, and seem to heavily outnumber the remaining crows. Killing JS would ignite a war within the camp and the killers would all get theirs. Bad storytelling.



I think the wildlings just passed through Castle Black on their way to settle in The Gift further south.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 16, 2015)

So can someone tell me why they all stabbed him, don't get me wrong I do love the show and watch it, but sometimes I lose track of who is who and what is going on, it's partially old age, and tit's flashing on my screen every now and then.


----------



## belboid (Jun 16, 2015)

PursuedByBears said:


> I think the wildlings just passed through Castle Black on their way to settle in The Gift further south.


JS seemed to think they were still there


----------



## belboid (Jun 16, 2015)

B0B2oo9 said:


> So can someone tell me why they all stabbed him, don't get me wrong I do love the show and watch it, but sometimes I lose track of who is who and what is going on, it's partially old age, and tit's flashing on my screen every now and then.


really?  They were all pretty bloody clear. You remember the wildlings....?


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 16, 2015)

B0B2oo9 said:


> So can someone tell me why they all stabbed him, don't get me wrong I do love the show and watch it, but sometimes I lose track of who is who and what is going on, it's partially old age, and tit's flashing on my screen every now and then.


because caesar.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 16, 2015)

belboid said:


> really?  They were all pretty bloody clear. You remember the wildlings....?



yeah makes sense now.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 16, 2015)

It's like Martin doesn't know how to resolve a story line, so he just kills people instead.


----------



## girasol (Jun 16, 2015)

belboid said:


> and have another article - http://www.newstatesman.com/culture/2015/05/it-s-time-stop-defending-rape-scenes-game-thrones


Simple option would be not to watch it. I sat through last night's horror, as my husband watches it, and was once again reminded why I could never watch violence and murder regularly in the name of entertainment. 

Anyway, at least we live in a world where we are free to watch what we like  even if we ain't free to do much else.

From that article, I thoroughly recommend Unbreakable Kimmy. Very good show.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 16, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> It's like Martin doesn't know how to resolve a story line, so he just kills people instead.



I don't think Martin is kinda to blame, the producers more likely. If we had the style of the books for the series, we definitely could of had more in-depth story lines throughout this season. Not the least the scenes over in Dorne would be much more interesting to watch.

As for Jon Snow, he's on respawn delay probably. Slowly all the pieces are falling into place.


----------



## belboid (Jun 16, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> If we had the style of the books for the series...


then we'd have all the style of a cesspit.  Grrr may do many things well*, but 'style' isnt one of them


*(well, maybe two)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 16, 2015)

Jon-of-arc said:


> It's like Martin doesn't know how to resolve a story line, so he just kills people instead.



TBF, how else would you resolve a story line in GoT? I can't really think of any way that would work for most of them. They're not able to withdraw and live happily ever after.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 16, 2015)

belboid said:


> Stannis, aah well. Tho is he?  Why didnt we see it?  But what could have stopped Brienne?  Hmmmm



I'm convinced that Stannis is still alive . . .for no other reason than the fact I want to see more of Stephen Dillane's Stannis on the screen.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jun 16, 2015)

Curious to think who people are fond of now, and who people feel sympathetic for.

Too many characters that are within the borderlines.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 16, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Curious to think who people are fond of now, and who people feel sympathetic for.
> 
> Too many characters that are within the borderlines.


Davos the Mannos
Tyrion & Varys A-team
Maestering Sam & Family


----------



## Gromit (Jun 16, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Tbf she was pregnant at the time.



If you told me that and that they had photoshopped her belly for show continuity reasons I'd be like yeah seriously brave performance mon.

The fact is that they used the body of a supper sexy model half her age instead of showing a body that looked like it could have in fact belonged to a mother of three. Then told the model to walk in a ridiculously smooth graceful upright manner (considering the situation) so that her face wouldn't bob about too much (making the photoshop easier).


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 16, 2015)

imposs1904 said:


> I'm convinced that Stannis is still alive . . .for no other reason than the fact I want to see more of Stephen Dillane's Stannis on the screen.



I had Stannis and Roose Bolton confused until quite recently. 

Seems I wasn't the only one: http://www.sideshowcollectors.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=164599&d=1423339359


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 16, 2015)

Gromit said:


> If you told me that and that they had photoshopped her belly for show continuity reasons I'd be like yeah seriously brave performance mon.
> 
> The fact is that they used the body of a supper sexy model half her age instead of showing a body that looked like it could have in fact belonged to a mother of three. Then told the model to walk in a ridiculously smooth graceful upright manner (considering the situation) so that her face wouldn't bob about too much (making the photoshop easier).


I'm thinking it was her body when she first stripped off in the cell or whatever but then the model took over when she went strolling. Which seems vaguely sensible as the later was probably a pretty upsetting and physical scene to film.


----------



## belboid (Jun 16, 2015)

Whatever 'shopping went on, Lena Headley's performance _was_ superb. It was her face all those expressions were on, after all.  Her slow descent from disdain through pride to shame and terror was wonderfully done.


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 16, 2015)

Meanwhile Marge is still locked up awaiting trial and no one gives a fuck.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2015)

Gromit said:


> If you told me that and that they had photoshopped her belly for show continuity reasons I'd be like yeah seriously brave performance mon.
> 
> The fact is that they used the body of a supper sexy model half her age instead of showing a body that looked like it could have in fact belonged to a mother of three. Then told the model to walk in a ridiculously smooth graceful upright manner (considering the situation) so that her face wouldn't bob about too much (making the photoshop easier).


Why does this bother you so much? Oh, wait, I know why...


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Why does this bother you so much? Oh, wait, I know why...



TBF it didn't look like the body of someone who had spent the last few days/weeks in solitary confinement eating only gruel or whatever it was. But it didn't occur to me at the time it might be shopped, I'm good at suspending my disbelief (basically I am gullible af)


----------



## Crispy (Jun 16, 2015)

belboid said:


> Whatever 'shopping went on, Lena Headley's performance _was_ superb. It was her face all those expressions were on, after all.  Her slow descent from disdain through pride to shame and terror was wonderfully done.


Yep. I didn't notice the CGI or whatever because the performance was so good.


----------



## strung out (Jun 16, 2015)

Priests/priestesses of the Lord of Light can bring people back to life, so pretty much any of the dead people in the show so far could probably come back to life at some point.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 16, 2015)

strung out said:


> Priests/priestesses of the Lord of Light can bring people back to life, so pretty much any of the dead people in the show so far could probably come back to life at some point.


Is it actual resurrection though? Or just healing of mortal wounds?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 16, 2015)

strung out said:


> Priests/priestesses of the Lord of Light can bring people back to life, so pretty much any of the dead people in the show so far could probably come back to life at some point.



I'm assuming theres some sort of cut off point where straight resurrection becomes bringing back zombies or beings from beyond the dark though.



Crispy said:


> Is it actual resurrection though? Or just healing of mortal wounds?



In the books its resurrection, both the Knight and Lady Stoneheart were very dead at one point or another.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 16, 2015)

How long until S6? I might start from the beginning again because I had no idea who Stannis was for ages, and people like Meryn Trant etc. 

Think it might be worth a 2nd viewing.


----------



## strung out (Jun 16, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Is it actual resurrection though? Or just healing of mortal wounds?


The words spoken suggest that it's actually bringing back from the dead: ""_LORD cast your light upon this man, your servant. Bring him back from death and darkness. His flame has been extinguished, restore it!_""

Pretty sure that it's confirmed in dialogue between Thoros and Arya that he believes them to have been brought back from the dead.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 16, 2015)

Although every time a person is brought back they seem to lose a little of themselves, it's not a full resurrection.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Why does this bother you so much? Oh, wait, I know why...



it bothered me too, honestly. I thought the walk was strange for someone in that situation. The body language didn't seem to fit the emotions on her face.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 16, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> Meanwhile Marge is still locked up awaiting trial and no one gives a fuck.



Not quite, I'll bet more than a few are hoping she goes for the naked walk of shame option too


----------



## Gromit (Jun 16, 2015)

strung out said:


> Priests/priestesses of the Lord of Light can bring people back to life, so pretty much any of the dead people in the show so far could probably come back to life at some point.


But digging up Ned Stark and stitching head back on wouldn't work Arya was told in kinder words. You have to get them while they are still fairly fresh.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2015)

what does that mean, Nine Bob Note ?


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 16, 2015)

belboid said:


> Whatever 'shopping went on, Lena Headley's performance _was_ superb. It was her face all those expressions were on, after all.  Her slow descent from disdain through pride to shame and terror was wonderfully done.


Yup and she made it to the great hall with a clean and tidy bush. 

It's the first one I've actually watched with the lover (We're normally texting each other 50 miles apart) and she said "Jesus she's got a cracking arse for her age" to which I said "I bet she's got a rump and fadge double" and then just as the bush shot came into view she said "Yeah she must have cos there's no way mine would be that tidy if I'd been locked up in a stinky tower for months without my muff scissors and a clean razor" 

I'm wonering if I should start again from season one like Fez909  or try sons of anarchy  Is it any good?


----------



## Gromit (Jun 16, 2015)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Not quite, I'll bet more than a few are hoping she goes for the naked walk of shame option too



I knew the one walk of shame was coming. There was the book obviously and the news report on how they hadn't been allowed to shoot the church scene inside an actually Croatian church as they had desired but the compromise was she could walk the streets naked.

They've made the high priest do one already.

Can't see them doing a third. They'll be looking to shock us with something new i'm sure.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 16, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Although every time a person is brought back they seem to lose a little of themselves, it's not a full resurrection.



Jon Snow loses his hair.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 16, 2015)

imposs1904 said:


> Jon Snow loses his hair.


Ned's Son and Delilah


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 17, 2015)

So I I have true detective, fargo and bloodline coming up. As well as a few movies.these will keep me going.  But this has to go somewhere soon. We deamd resolution. They can piss about with there strands as long as I get a pay off. I hear American Horro story is a mother one. But I need tbrse stories to finish. I have earne resolution!
E2Q
*Drunk posting*


----------



## xenon (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyway book talk. Let's talk about the books. You love the books.

I jest. Stannis though. Is he dead or fucking what? I mean he should be dead but they don't show him being killed or it wasn't explicit. To my comprehension anyway. I read episode descriptions as well. Still can't find these later episode with audio description.
Actually to be a book wanker for a moment. The TV has gone beyond. No spoilers needed. We don't know any more than the rest of you at this point.


----------



## JimW (Jun 17, 2015)

I expect he'll be in less fewer episodes next season.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 17, 2015)

imposs1904 said:


> Jon Snow loses his hair.



It's more plausable than Varys losing his...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 17, 2015)

JimW said:


> I expect he'll be in less fewer episodes next season.



Series.


----------



## xenon (Jun 17, 2015)

JimW said:


> I expect he'll be in less fewer episodes next season.


But he will show up at the end of the last series as a white Walker. Vengeful but powerless. Like a shitter Return of the Jedis barbecue scene.


----------



## 8den (Jun 17, 2015)

Just watched it.


Dear HBO. George RR Martin. The GoT Show Runners. Firstly long time fan first time caller. I am writing to you  say while much of the epsidoes of this season have not been your best as always your show is always one of  the television hightights of the year. Kudos for a finely made show, well crafted, and action. However I feel I must say you are all utter bastards of the highest order. Seriously get fucked. I will only be satisfied if at the start of the next season we find that the last ten minutes of the final episode was a bad dream Samwell was having ala the Death of Bobby Eweing. 

Sort. It. The. Fuck. Out.

This is not a suggestion. Seriously, I'm going to LA and I will find you, and I am going to go full Kathy fucking Bates in Misery on your asses. Remember that favourite cat or dog you had? Yeah. Had. As  in the past fucking tense, and I'm going to do it slowly, make a soup out it, and after starving you for days, then I'll tell you what you've just eaten.

You're bright creative driven people and I'm sure you will have a continuos career with only one or two fingers. Start spitballing. Speaking of balls. Chop chop, think how much better we can make it for you to really get into Varys or the Unsullied head space. A writer draws from their own wellsof experience? Am I right? 

I want drafts on your lockers by monday. Do that and I'm sure I can find some lube next time we change the catheter .


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm sure not all is as it seems


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2015)

Why are people getting so cross about a stupid tv programme? It's a fantasy story. People get killed loads. Stuff is not always what it seems.
This was my favourite series. It wisely departed from the books. The books suffered, plotwise, in Feast For Crows and Dance Of Dragons. The TV show has improved on them.


----------



## 8den (Jun 17, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Why are people getting so cross about a stupid tv programme? It's a fantasy story. People get killed loads. Stuff is not always what it seems.
> This was my favourite series. It wisely departed from the books. The books suffered, plotwise, in Feast For Crows and Dance Of Dragons. The TV show has improved on them.


Because we are invested in the characters and the story.

If it didnt matter or we didn't care what happens to people it wouldn't be compelling tv


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2015)

8den said:


> Because we are invested in the characters and the story.
> 
> If it didnt matter or we didn't care what happens to people it wouldn't be compelling tv


Well yes, but you're getting cross at the programme makers, not the characters


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 17, 2015)

snurr could have slipped in an 'et tu?' at the end there given he was getting ceasered.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 17, 2015)

I did find the actual stabbings slightly comical, it felt like that bit in Airplane where they are all lining up to 'calm' the hysterical woman with various weapons


----------



## 8den (Jun 17, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Well yes, but you're getting cross at the programme makers, not the characters


It was a joke ffs. I'm not actually wishing or planning harm on the show runners and writers. I'm expressing frustration that a character I an invested I has died.

I am not one of those people who sends hate mail to Lena Heady cause Cersi is mean.

Yet.

If they hurt Arri so help me god I'm going to Belfast with a fuckng sniper rifle.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2015)

yeah i know, but i still find the anger baffling. it shouldn't have been too much of a surprise


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 17, 2015)

8den said:


> I'm going to Belfast with a fuckng sniper rifle.



You'll not be the first to do that anyway.


----------



## 8den (Jun 17, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> yeah i know, but i still find the anger baffling. it shouldn't have been too much of a surprise




Because he just survived the white walkers, he  was the last fighting fit male stark. Because we while we may find out who his mother is, he's died not knowing. Cause he was jon snow bastard son of Ned Stark who became Leader of the Night watch. He brought the wildlings south of the wall and looked like the man who could lead the watch against the walkers


----------



## 8den (Jun 17, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> You'll not be the first to do that anyway.



Yeah but my cause will be truer than faux socialist republicans.


----------



## 8den (Jun 17, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> You'll not be the first to do that anyway.



Dp


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2015)

8den said:


> Because he just survived the white walkers, he  was the last fighting fit male stark. Because we while we may find out who his mother is, he's died not knowing. Cause he was jon snow bastard son of Ned Stark who became Leader of the Night watch. He brought the wildlings south of the wall and looked like the man who could lead the watch against the walkers


but he really pissed off the night's watch to the point that they got together and killed him as a traitor.
ps it's just a story


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 17, 2015)

8den said:


> If they hurt Arri so help me god I'm going to Belfast with a fuckng sniper rifle.



Talk about selling ice to white walkers.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 17, 2015)

8den said:


> Because he just survived the white walkers, he  was the last fighting fit male stark. Because we while we may find out who his mother is, he's died not knowing. Cause he was jon snow bastard son of Ned Stark who became Leader of the Night watch. He brought the wildlings south of the wall and looked like the man who could lead the watch against the walkers



Yeah but he was a complete wet blanket.


----------



## Mungy (Jun 17, 2015)

drew this whilst waiting for water to boil


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 17, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yeah but he was a complete wet blanket.


This.  Just so painfully "heroic".  Where's the wit? Why so serious?


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 17, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yeah but he was a complete wet blanket.


It's annoying that they killed him off just as he was showing signs of drying off (icing up may be more apt)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> This.  Just so painfully "heroic".  Where's the wit? Why so serious?


he's a stark. they're not known for their jolly japing


----------



## belboid (Jun 17, 2015)

Dour northerners fer t'win


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 17, 2015)

belboid said:


> Dour northerners fer t'win



He's not even dour, he's just wet and flapping around like a damp flaccid cock in a gale. Samwell Tarley shows more imagination and ability than him.

Occasionally he'll try and be grim but it comes across like a kid dressing up in his dads shoes and looking daft.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 17, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> he's a stark. they're not known for their jolly japing


but at least his sisters and Rob had/have some passion and spark. Jon's a fucking emo.


----------



## xenon (Jun 17, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> but at least his sister and Rob had/have some passion and spark. Jon's a fucking emo.


The Wall does that to folk. Or sommat.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 17, 2015)

xenon said:


> The Wall does that to folk. Or sommat.


'S what happens when you force people to dress in black, innit.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 17, 2015)

hey you guuuuuuys! stop it!  his body's not even cold yet


----------



## bendeus (Jun 18, 2015)

8den said:


> Because he just survived the white walkers, he  was the last fighting fit male stark. Because we while we may find out who his mother is, he's died not knowing. Cause he was jon snow bastard son of Ned Stark who became Leader of the Night watch. He brought the wildlings south of the wall and looked like the man who could lead the watch against the walkers



As already mentioned, he's not dead. HTH


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jun 18, 2015)

Am I crazy for assuming that John Snow will almost definitely be coming back to life next season?


----------



## bendeus (Jun 18, 2015)

(but there will be one motherfuck of a reckoning in S6 )


----------



## bendeus (Jun 18, 2015)

Metal Malcolm said:


> Am I crazy for assuming that John Snow will almost definitely be coming back to life next season?



No, you are indubitably sane


----------



## bendeus (Jun 18, 2015)

Are we allowed to talk shite about the books at this point given the fact that the series is now ahead of them?


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Jun 18, 2015)

bendeus said:


> No, you are indubitably sane



First time for everything I suppose.

What about Stannis? I assume he's gone, but until you see the corpse...


----------



## bendeus (Jun 18, 2015)

*that* is one of the true mysteries. The book left it with the blizzard still in full force, Shireen still alive and representatives of the Iron Bank of Braavos visiting Stannis at his encampment. So fuck knows, basically


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 18, 2015)

bendeus said:


> Are we allowed to talk shite about the books at this point given the fact that the series is now ahead of them?


no.
The books are still ahead in a few places.

Theres another thread for people who want to talk about the books.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 18, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> no.
> The books are still ahead in a few places.
> 
> Theres another thread for people who want to talk about the books.


What about the plot? The actual, 'what happens in Game of Thrones'? I don't see how that separation holds now, TBF. I have no intention of giving away anything that hasn't yet been revealed but I don't see an issue with comparison between what has happened in the book with what has happened in the TV series _when it has already happened in both _


----------



## 8den (Jun 18, 2015)

bendeus said:


> As already mentioned, he's not dead. HTH



Dont' give me hope. If I hope and he turns out dead I'll blame you, personally.


----------



## 8den (Jun 18, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> but at least his sisters and Rob had/have some passion and spark. Jon's a fucking emo.



1stly you're right, but the character balls have dropped in the last season and theres potential there.


----------



## bendeus (Jun 18, 2015)

8den said:


> Dont' give me hope. If I hope and he turns out dead I'll blame you, personally.


He's central to everything. Can't die. 

(a risk I'm willing to shoulder for the cause)


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 18, 2015)

bendeus said:


> What about the plot? The actual, 'what happens in Game of Thrones'? I don't see how that separation holds now, TBF. I have no intention of giving away anything that hasn't yet been revealed but I don't see an issue with comparison between what has happened in the book with what has happened in the TV series _when it has already happened in both _


because, as has happened on this thread, and other tv series threads with matching books, someone says "oh they didn't have person x do thing y". Then a couple of months later something very similar happens.

Or someone says "its a shame person z isn't in it, they were great in the books because of...", then in the next series the character turns up slightly later on than the books.

The book thread seemed quite busy last series. Bump it. Post in there.


----------



## 8den (Jun 18, 2015)

I admire your bravery. Now on a completely different topic if you had to lose either your hands or your feet, which would be worse? It's for a completely different subject I swear.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 18, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> This.  Just so painfully "heroic".  Where's the wit? Why so serious?


Thats the dignity becoming of a man of the Nights watch. Thats the quiet of a man whose seen someone he broke sacred oaths for killed, violently. Thats the brooding of a man who comes from a line of warriors who lived and died only to protect the realms of men. Have some goddam respect.

*shakes puny fist*

zombie snow will be lols


----------



## 8den (Jun 18, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Thats the dignity becoming of a man of the Nights watch. Thats the quiet of a man whose seen someone he broke sacred oaths for killed, violently. Thats the brooding of a man who comes from a line of warriors who lived and died only to protect the realms of men. Have some goddam respect.
> 
> *shakes puny fist*
> 
> zombie snow will be lols


God there needs to be a "this see this fuck yes thats what I'm talking about" next to the like button reserved for posts like this.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 18, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> because, as has happened on this thread, and other tv series threads with matching books, someone says "oh they didn't have person x do thing y". Then a couple of months later something very similar happens.
> 
> *Or someone says "its a shame person z isn't in it, they were great in the books because of...", then in the next series the character turns up slightly later on than the books.*
> 
> The book thread seemed quite busy last series. Bump it. Post in there.



Definitely this, there have already been leaked casting calls for characters book readers would have expected to show up long ago, which point to them appearing next season.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 18, 2015)

8den said:


> Because he just survived the white walkers, he  was the last fighting fit male stark. Because we while we may find out who his mother is, he's died not knowing. Cause he was jon snow bastard son of Ned Stark who became Leader of the Night watch. He brought the wildlings south of the wall and looked like the man who could lead the watch against the walkers


HE'S NOT DEEEEEEED!!! 



joustmaster said:


> no.
> The books are still ahead in a few places.
> 
> Theres another thread for people who want to talk about the books.


Oh joustmaster, there is no one on this thread who makes me want to talk about the books as much as you. You're just so, _John Snow _about it.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 18, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Definitely this, there have already been leaked casting calls for characters book readers would have expected to show up long ago, which point to them appearing next season.


Oooo, link? (in spoilers obviously )


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 18, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Oooo, link? (in spoilers obviously )



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ks-and-tv-thread-spoil-your-heart-out.323238/


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 18, 2015)

Not that link, the casting calls!


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 18, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Not that link, the casting calls!



Ask in that link, not in here.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 18, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Not that link, the casting calls!


Here you go:



Spoiler



http://watchersonthewall.com/game-of-thrones-season-6-casting-has-begun-and-heres-the-list/


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jun 18, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Ask in that link, not in here.


But the poster who has mentioned it is on here not there 

Anyway, I was going to ask politely for a safe PM but cheers fishfinger!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2015)

Kinda half hoping for a casting call for a medium-height ginger haired wonkytoothed man in his early 40s


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 18, 2015)

For Agent Sparrow (I don't know how to link to posts on my phone) 



The Octagon said:


> There has been a casting call released for Season 6 characters, I will spoiler as I'm also guessing at the names based on book descriptions, but if true then plots some of us thought had been bypassed are still coming...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> medium-height



What's "medium height"? I had you down for a six-foot-twoer like me


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2015)

S☼I said:


> What's "medium height"? I had you down for a six-foot-twoer like me


I thought I was 6 foot until last week. Turns out I'm only 5'10 1/2"


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought I was 6 foot until last week. Turns out I'm only 5'10 1/2"





Orang Utan said:


> i am 5 feet and 11 inches i think



 I can never really remember either, I think I am 185cm but Google tells me this is variously 6 ft 1 or 6 ft and 53/64


----------



## 8den (Jun 18, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I thought I was 6 foot until last week. Turns out I'm only 5'10 1/2"



Well yeah, But you look fabulous in heels though.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 18, 2015)

why are book cunts so keen to spoil it for those who don't want to know when there's an entire thread dedicated to spoilers? It's so childish.


----------



## 8den (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't know why are you answering your own question?

How do you spoil something that no longer really exists except inside the imagination of a few people?


----------



## maomao (Jun 18, 2015)

Dorne was a complete waste of fucking time wasn't it. A lot of this season just felt wrong, like they were rushing to catch up with the books. The books have already gone to shit anyway. Too many interesting plotlines not followed up and too much random stuff introduced that just isn't going anywhere. I'll be torrenting the next book if I read it at all because I ain't giving that fact cunt another penny.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## joustmaster (Jun 18, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Oh joustmaster, there is no one on this thread who makes me want to talk about the books as much as you. You're just so, _John Snow _about it.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 18, 2015)

The Dorne stuff did seem silly. Like some sort of seaside theater farce.
I kept half expecting the other robson jerome character to turn up and do a duet.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 18, 2015)

and in a show which BURNS with it's objectification and otherwise shite attitude to women, the instant besottedness from the young dornish fighty woman towards late 40s Bronn somehow managed to chime a notably dstasteful note in its gratuitous patriarchal wish-fulfillment.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 19, 2015)

Not that Bronn isn't attractive.  


But I'm 41.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 19, 2015)

8den said:


> I don't know why are you answering your own question?
> 
> How do you spoil something that no longer really exists except inside the imagination of a few people?


Except as The Octagon (and many others) have pointed out, there are many plot lines in the books which have yet to happen in the show. The timelines aren't perfectly in sync, so we just don't know if they're going to happen in the show. The best bet is to stick to your own thread and not bother the people who don't want to know _anything_ about the books.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 19, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> and in a show which BURNS with it's objectification and otherwise shite attitude to women, the instant besottedness from the young dornish fighty woman towards late 40s Bronn somehow managed to chime a notably dstasteful note in its gratuitous patriarchal wish-fulfillment.


actually, call that early fifties.


----------



## joustmaster (Jun 19, 2015)

I thought she was making fun of him to start with. 
But it turned out otherwise


----------



## 8den (Jun 19, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Except as The Octagon (and many others) have pointed out, there are many plot lines in the books which have yet to happen in the show. The timelines aren't perfectly in sync, so we just don't know if they're going to happen in the show. The best bet is to stick to your own thread and not bother the people who don't want to know _anything_ about the books.



Never read the books.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 19, 2015)

> Stephen Dillane, the actor of Stannis, lost his real-life baby sister in a house fire when he was 11 years old. The scene in which they burn Shireen was actually very hard for the actor and they had to reshoot it multiple times because it was hard for Dillane to hold back tears.




source


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 19, 2015)

Fucking hell


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 19, 2015)

maomao said:


> Dorne was a complete waste of fucking time wasn't it. A lot of this season just felt wrong, like they were rushing to catch up with the books. The books have already gone to shit anyway. Too many interesting plotlines not followed up and too much random stuff introduced that just isn't going anywhere. I'll be torrenting the next book if I read it at all because I ain't giving that fact cunt another penny.


yeah but I can watch Bronn all day long. Its his sheer amorality carried off with a cheerful demeanour that does it for me. I could use a Bronn. Just need to make sure you keep paying him enough


----------



## ringo (Jun 19, 2015)

I think Brienne nearly knocked me flying yesterday getting off a train at Farringdon Station. If it wasn't her she has a double.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## agricola (Jun 19, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Euron?  Season six will be dreadful.


----------



## QOTH (Jun 23, 2015)

The sandsnakes are the Charlie's Angels of Westeros and that part of the plot has been about as convincing.  

Otherwise, I've enjoyed this season.  Enjoyed is the wrong word, but it's kept me engaged. The nihilism and rapiness of season 4 got to me a lot more than the nihilism and rapiness of season 5.  Or maybe it's that season 5 didn't have the tedious bits with Bran and Rickon and the magical faraway tree.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 23, 2015)

I suspect Bran and the magical faraway tree might just provide some of the best moments of next season.

Maybe


----------



## QOTH (Jun 23, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> I suspect Bran and the magical faraway tree might just provide some of the best moments of next season.
> 
> Maybe



Here's hoping.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 23, 2015)

QOTH said:


> The sandsnakes are the Charlie's Angels of Westeros and that part of the plot has been about as convincing.



Someone else mentioned that it also resembled a Carry On film. I can see both.


----------



## QOTH (Jun 23, 2015)

imposs1904 said:


> Someone else mentioned that it also resembled a Carry On film. I can see both.



Ha! I can see that. Doran Martell = Kenneth Williams.  The one with the thing for Bronn is obviously Babs Windsor. Bronn = Sid James.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 24, 2015)

I know this is very teen gossip-rag material but I did breathe a sigh of relief after reading this article that disproves the whole "Kit Harrington cut his hair so that means he is really not coming back" thing

http://www.hitfix.com/harpy/everyone-shut-up-about-kit-haringtons-non-existent-haircut


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 26, 2015)

Metal Malcolm said:


> Am I crazy for assuming that John Snow will almost definitely be coming back to life next season?


The only person who knows that for certain is George, and he's not written book 6 yet. So noone can say for certain.


----------



## belboid (Jun 26, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> The only person who knows that for certain is George, and he's not written book 6 yet. So noone can say for certain.


yes we can


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 26, 2015)

belboid said:


> yes we can


So book 5 resolves the question?


----------



## maomao (Jun 26, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> So book 5 resolves the question?


No but it's clearly set up to be that way.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 26, 2015)

I got as far as a few pages from the end of book 5 before I stood on the Kindle and killed it

(not even Kindles are safe from GRRM)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 26, 2015)

Metal Malcolm said:


> Am I crazy for assuming that John Snow will almost definitely be coming back to life next season?



He must be, otherwise there'd be nobody left at the wall to be a focus of the plot. Robb Stark could be killed off because that was the point of his plot, to take his own family out of the game and hand power to the Boltons and Freys. Nothing gets resolved by Jon getting killed off, it would just make most of what has happened at the wall for five seasons more or less irrelevant. 

I know it looks like Martin just kills folk off at random for a laugh, but he does actually know what he's doing. I think.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 26, 2015)

maomao said:


> No but it's clearly set up to be that way.


But we don't actually know and George hasn't even written the book yet and there's every chance it won't be out before the next season.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 26, 2015)

Jon Snow might have done enough morally questionable acts to survive, too many and you're toast (yes, we're looking at you Stannis), too few and you're meat for the crows (Sorry Neddy). It's only the partial bastards that survive in Westeros.


----------



## zxspectrum (Jun 26, 2015)

we don't know that Stannis is dead either.


----------



## ringo (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone want some books? I have the box set the same as in the pic below to give away. Doesn't include A Dance With Dragons as I bought these before it came out. Collect from West Norwood I'd say, as postage would be a lot and I can't see me ever getting them to a post office.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 26, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> we don't know that Stannis is dead either.


Or the hound. We've almost got a barbershop quartet going there.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2015)

I saw a funny gif. Here it is.


----------



## belboid (Jun 26, 2015)

zxspectrum said:


> But we don't actually know


Yes we do.  We've watched telly before, we know how it works.


----------



## xenon (Jun 26, 2015)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Or the hound. We've almost got a barbershop quartet going there.



The Hound is definitely dead. Not a book thing. I read online something from the series writer saying the intent was Arya just walks away leaving him to die.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 27, 2015)

ringo said:


> Anyone want some books? I have the box set the same as in the pic below to give away. Doesn't include A Dance With Dragons as I bought these before it came out. Collect from West Norwood I'd say, as postage would be a lot and I can't see me ever getting them to a post office.




 trudi canavan? hang your head


----------



## ringo (Jun 27, 2015)

I said same as in this pic,  I was too lazy to take a photo


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 28, 2015)

ringo said:


> I said same as in this pic,  I was too lazy to take a photo


oh you pulled it off the web, I see. I was suprised to see them in 'your' collection like! utter tripe they are imo. Theres such a market for it though. I never like that sort of eddings/mcaffrey/robin hobb* style of fantasy that seems just too comfortable in its fantasy trope clothes


*in fairness to hobb the Liveship Traders sequence was top notch- she's not as hacky as the other two


----------



## starfish (Jun 29, 2015)

Only got episodes 9 & 10 of series 5 to watch so will be able to look at this thread soon.
I have one question though. Was James Cosmo, Iain Glens dad?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 29, 2015)

starfish said:


> Only got episodes 9 & 10 of series 5 to watch so will be able to look at this thread soon.
> I have one question though. Was James Cosmo, Iain Glens dad?


Yep. Ian Glenn should have inherited the title, along with the fancy sword, but he went and got himself exiled, so Jon got the sword. I don't know who rules house Mormont now.


----------



## starfish (Jun 29, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Yep


Ta. Thought that from a conversation between Tyrraean (sp) & Mr Glen last night.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 29, 2015)

Tyrion


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2015)

Crispy said:


> I don't know who rules house Mormont now.



Lyanna Mormont, a girl of ten. She told Stannis to get to fuck, via a raven sent to Castle Black


----------



## Crispy (Jun 29, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Lyanna Mormont, a girl of ten. She told Stannis to get to fuck, via a raven sent to Castle Black


Oh yes I remmeber


----------



## starfish (Jun 30, 2015)

Watched eps 9 & 10 last night. Fucking hell, they were emotional. Actually a teary eye when Myrcella said she had always known Jaime was her dad.
As usual i have several questions. Did Brienne kill Stannis as on the copy i was watching it jumped to another scene as soon as she drew her sword. Did that actually happen or do i have a dodgy copy?
Jorah caught Greyscale off the Stonemen but Tyrion was also touched by one of them as well while under the water. Does he have Greyscale too or is it only if skin is touched?

Also, recently remembered that i almost bumped into Iain Glen at Reading Services on Boxing Day. I hadnt started watching GoT then so wondered what he'd been doing with himself since Spooks.


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 30, 2015)

starfish said:


> Did Brienne kill Stannis as on the copy i was watching it jumped to another scene as soon as she drew her sword. Did that actually happen or do i have a dodgy copy?


That happened. We don't know if she killed him or not.


> Jorah caught Greyscale off the Stonemen but Tyrion was also touched by one of them as well while under the water. Does he have Greyscale too or is it only if skin is touched?


I don't think Tyrion has been infected.


----------



## starfish (Jun 30, 2015)

Ta fishfinger Have finally been able to read this thread. Took me most of the day.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 27, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Anyone else have a "shame!" earworm after all that?



I did today when out cycling. I want to get a two-tone electronic horn for the bike where the first button goes "Ding! Ding-a-ling!" and if the pedestrians then don't move or jump in front of me or something, I activate the second one which goes "Shame!".


----------



## Crispy (Jul 27, 2015)

They're already filming season 6 in Ireland.


Spoiler: totally not a spoiler



Kit Harrington's there, and not for a short time either


----------



## belboid (Jul 27, 2015)

Crispy said:


> They're already filming season 6 in Ireland.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: totally not a spoiler
> ...


Spanish shoot starts next month as well.  Dunno who's in it there, a new location


----------



## xenon (Jul 27, 2015)

starfish said:


> Watched eps 9 & 10 last night. Fucking hell, they were emotional. Actually a teary eye when Myrcella said she had always known Jaime was her dad.
> As usual i have several questions. Did Brienne kill Stannis as on the copy i was watching it jumped to another scene as soon as she drew her sword. Did that actually happen or do i have a dodgy copy?
> Jorah caught Greyscale off the Stonemen but Tyrion was also touched by one of them as well while under the water. Does he have Greyscale too or is it only if skin is touched?
> 
> Also, recently remembered that i almost bumped into Iain Glen at Reading Services on Boxing Day. I hadnt started watching GoT then so wondered what he'd been doing with himself since Spooks.



Stannis is dead. According to a thing I read by one of the writers, CBA finding link. They just didn't want to gratuitously show his actual beheading  close up.


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> I did today when out cycling. I want to get a two-tone electronic horn for the bike where the first button goes "Ding! Ding-a-ling!" and if the pedestrians then don't move or jump in front of me or something, I activate the second one which goes "Shame!".


Why should pedestrians get out of your way? If you want to ride a bike you should be on the road.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2015)

emanymton said:


> Why should pedestrians get out of your way? If you want to ride a bike you should be on the road.


Sometimes the pedestrians are in the road or on the path


----------



## emanymton (Jul 27, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Sometimes the pedestrians are in the road or on the path


I'm hoping that is what they mean.
Frankly if a cyclist goes past me on the pavement with a bell shouting sham their back wheel is getting a kick.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 27, 2015)

emanymton said:


> Why should pedestrians get out of your way? If you want to ride a bike you should be on the road.



https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=shared+use+path


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2015)

xenon said:


> Stannis is dead. According to a thing I read by one of the writers, CBA finding link. They just didn't want to gratuitously show his actual beheading  close up.



Translation. They'd allready spunked the special effects budget elsewhere so had to ditch costs somewhere such as by skipping a beheading.

Come on. GoTs is the flagship of gratuitousness.


----------



## xenon (Jul 30, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Translation. They'd allready spunked the special effects budget elsewhere so had to ditch costs somewhere such as by skipping a beheading.
> 
> Come on. GoTs is the flagship of gratuitousness.


Videoing beheading is a bit touchy lately. Even fictional ones.


----------



## toggle (Jul 30, 2015)

xenon said:


> Stannis is dead. According to a thing I read by one of the writers, CBA finding link. They just didn't want to gratuitously show his actual beheading  close up.



so they suddenly get squeamish at that moment, when they have created a fuckton of and of series cliffhangers. not squeamish when thy show previous beheddings, rapes, the red wedding, crucifixions, the slaughter of the masters of astapor, mutilations, incest, the walk of shame, the burnings, the nights watch mutineers. and at this point, it's all about avoiding anything gratuitous. 

yeah, i believe that.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Translation. They'd allready spunked the special effects budget elsewhere so had to ditch costs somewhere such as by skipping a beheading.
> 
> Come on. GoTs is the flagship of gratuitousness.


Which is it?
They skimped on the budget? Or he isn't dead?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2015)

xenon said:


> Videoing beheading is a bit touchy lately. Even fictional ones.



Ned Stark should have stalled his confession  He'd still be alive. But i see your point.


----------



## xenon (Jul 30, 2015)

toggle said:


> so they suddenly get squeamish at that moment, when they have created a fuckton of and of series cliffhangers. not squeamish when thy show previous beheddings, rapes, the red wedding, crucifixions, the slaughter of the masters of astapor, mutilations, incest, the walk of shame, the burnings, the nights watch mutineers. and at this point, it's all about avoiding anything gratuitous.
> 
> yeah, i believe that.


TBH I can't remember the reason given for why they didn't explicitly show it. He is dead though.


----------



## 8den (Jul 30, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Translation. They'd allready spunked the special effects budget elsewhere so had to ditch costs somewhere such as by skipping a beheading.
> 
> Come on. GoTs is the flagship of gratuitousness.



Crap a beheading would cost 10k in CGI peanuts for GoT the decision was artistic not budgetary.

It's a great cut.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 30, 2015)

8den said:


> It's a great cut.



Very good.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Translation. They'd allready spunked the special effects budget elsewhere so had to ditch costs somewhere such as by skipping a beheading.
> 
> Come on. GoTs is the flagship of gratuitousness.


yeah right, they ran out of money. Christ you are thick.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah right, they ran out of money. Christ you are thick.



You are thick. Once a show gets successful the producers get greedy. Yes the money is pouring in and they raise the budgets for certain cast members but they become penny pinching misers every chance they get as they try to squeeze every cent they can out of the show and fill their pockets before the gravy train runs out.

Then what usually happens is you get a big spectacular spend for the final show as they try to attract advertisers for that one last big score.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2015)

yeah the slight overspend for a beheading scene would really matter to a HBO, a subscriber model. Monumentally stupid. Bloke down the pub wisdom.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 30, 2015)

Gromit said:


> You are thick. Once a show gets successful the producers get greedy. Yes the money is pouring in and they raise the budgets for certain cast members but they become penny pinching misers every chance they get as they try to squeeze every cent they can out of the show and fill their pockets before the gravy train runs out.
> 
> Then what usually happens is you get a big spectacular spend for the final show as they try to attract advertisers for that one last big score.



And that's the reason they decided to not depict the on-screen demise of one of the biggest characters on the show? To save the cost of a prosthetic and some fake blood? A show that spends approximately $1 million an episode?

Maybe, just maybe, it was an artistic decision simultaneously meant to grant the broken Stannis character a last moment of dignity after he literally lost everything and acknowledged his mistakes, and also to spare the Brienne character from what could appear to be the brutal killing of an unarmed/injured man when she has previously been shown to be one of the more moral protagonists. Not to mention inspire some doubt in the viewers minds as to whether he is truly dead and keep their interest for the new season?

You know nothing about TV production.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> And that's the reason they decided to not depict the on-screen demise of one of the biggest characters on the show? To save the cost of a prosthetic and some fake blood? A show that spends approximately $1 million an episode?
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, it was an artistic decision simultaneously meant to grant the broken Stannis character a last moment of dignity after he literally lost everything and acknowledged his mistakes, and also to spare the Brienne character from what could appear to be the brutal killing of an unarmed/injured man when she has previously been shown to be one of the more moral protagonists. Not to mention inspire some doubt in the viewers minds as to whether he is truly dead and keep their interest for the new season?
> 
> You know nothing about TV production.



No i think Xenon had it right. It was probably filmed and the money spent but the timing of the episode might have been too close to a recent beheading by Isis and someone actually showed a bit of sensitivity and decided to exclude the shot.

But scenes do get cut because of budgets. Just ask any screen writer.
A million an episode has been all worked out in a business plan somewhere. Do people honestly think once that has been set that producers don't moan like motherfuckers if an episode goes 1.1mil when that espisode should have been 1mil.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> A show that spends approximately $1 million an episode?


six mill usd on average. Which is why gromits tales of penny pinching are utterly ludicrous


----------



## Reno (Jul 30, 2015)

They didn't show the beheading because it worked far better dramatically to not show it and instead cut to the reactions of his children. In terms of special effects budget to show it would have been nothing, considering what else they pull out of the hat. To claim that the producers got greedy and kept the money instead of spending it on what may be the most important moment in the entire series is just clueless conspiraloon talk.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2015)

Gromit said:


> You are thick. Once a show gets successful the producers get greedy. Yes the money is pouring in and they raise the budgets for certain cast members but they become penny pinching misers every chance they get as they try to squeeze every cent they can out of the show and fill their pockets before the gravy train runs out.
> 
> Then what usually happens is you get a big spectacular spend for the final show as they try to attract advertisers for that one last big score.


you are speculating from a position of total ignorance.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 30, 2015)

Reno said:


> They didn't show the beheading because it worked far better dramatically to not show it and head to the reactions of his children. In terms of special effects budget to show it would have been nothing, considering what else they pull out of the hat. To claim that the producers got greedy and kept the money instead of spending it on what may be the most important moment in the entire series is just clueless conspiraloon talk.



We're discussing Stannis, not Ned 

Although I would like to have seen Shireen's reaction....


----------



## Reno (Jul 30, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> We're discussing Stannis, not Ned


It still stands. It would not have taken much to show it considering they did the most epic special effects  battle scene ever staged for TV that season. While not always 100% up to feature film standards I was hugely impressed with what they did CG wise over the last three episodes of season 5. To suggest they'd be to stingy to show the demise of a lead character because of the producers want to pocket the small change is stooopid. That cut worked well.

The walk of shame too was a very elaborate effects scene too btw


----------



## susie12 (Jul 30, 2015)

They don't look like they're penny pinching to me.


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 30, 2015)

At least two characters were burnt until they died this season. Luckily there were no real world parallels for that.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 30, 2015)

Gromit said:


> You are thick. Once a show gets successful the producers get greedy. Yes the money is pouring in and they raise the budgets for certain cast members but they become penny pinching misers every chance they get as they try to squeeze every cent they can out of the show and fill their pockets before the gravy train runs out.
> 
> Then what usually happens is you get a big spectacular spend for the final show as they try to attract advertisers for that one last big score.



If you looked at series 5 and saw a show whose purse strings had been tightened then we must be watching two different shows.


----------



## 8den (Jul 30, 2015)

Gromit said:


> You are thick. Once a show gets successful the producers get greedy. Yes the money is pouring in and they raise the budgets for certain cast members but they become penny pinching misers every chance they get as they try to squeeze every cent they can out of the show and fill their pockets before the gravy train runs out.
> 
> Then what usually happens is you get a big spectacular spend for the final show as they try to attract advertisers for that one last big score.




Yeah you know Game of Thrones is produced by HBO who have a subscription based sales model and therefore don't have any advertisers?

American TV shows budgets expand as the series grows and is successful. The full budget for a season of Game of Thrones is in the region of 60 to 80 million dollars.

An effect like the beheading of Stanis done as CG effect would cost approx 10 grand. 

You are talking out of your arse


----------



## 8den (Jul 30, 2015)

Gromit said:


> No i think Xenon had it right. It was probably filmed and the money spent but the timing of the episode might have been too close to a recent beheading by Isis and someone actually showed a bit of sensitivity and decided to exclude the shot.
> 
> But scenes do get cut because of budgets. Just ask any screen writer.
> A million an episode has been all worked out in a business plan somewhere. Do people honestly think once that has been set that producers don't moan like motherfuckers if an episode goes 1.1mil when that espisode should have been 1mil.




Jesus you don't know what the fuck you are on about. Producers don't moan if a show goes over budget it's their job to ensure it doesn't go over budget.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2015)

8den said:


> An effect like the beheading of Stanis done as CG effect would cost approx 10 grand.
> 
> You are talking out of your arse



You are a producer. Do you prefer?
a. $1,000,000 profit
b. $999,990 profit

The answer is A because they are greedy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2015)

Gromit said:


> You are a producer. Do you prefer?
> a. $1,000,000 profit
> b. $999,990 profit
> 
> The answer is A because they are greedy.


Are you
a. a blithering blowhard know nothing
or
b. a thundering bullshitting ignoramus
?


----------



## Reno (Jul 30, 2015)

Gromit said:


> You are a producer. Do you prefer?
> a. $1,000,000 profit
> b. $999,990 profit
> 
> The answer is A because they are greedy.


You are totally misunderstanding the role of a producer. It's their job to budget and plan a project. They are paid a wage and they don't profit from making a saving by cutting an effects. The only reason why they would do that is because the money is more urgently needed for something else not because "they are greedy".

I should know because I work in this industry and I'm currently working on a TV programme that involves CG effects and there are currently four producers sitting two yards from me at the next desk.


----------



## 8den (Jul 30, 2015)

Gromit said:


> You are a producer. Do you prefer?
> a. $1,000,000 profit
> b. $999,990 profit
> 
> The answer is A because they are greedy.




And you're an idiot. Game of Thrones has over 8 producers two of whom have responsibility over post production and its budget.

The producers do not keep extra cash saved from the budget.

They, depending, on their seniority may get points from the sales of the show therefore it's on their best interests that the show is as popular as possible.

Do you really think that all 8 producers canned the shot of Stanis getting beheaded to split ten grand.

Oh and like Reno I'm an industry professional with a background in visual effects. And I've interviewed for GoT and met with its producers


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Are you
> a. a blithering blowhard know nothing
> or
> b. a thundering bullshitting ignoramus
> ?


or just both


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2015)

Reno said:


> You are totally misunderstanding the role of a producer. It's their job to budget and plan a project. They are paid a wage and they don't profit from making a saving by cutting an effects. The only reason why they would do that is because the money is more urgently needed for something else not because "they are greedy".
> 
> I should know because I work in this industry and I'm currently working on a TV programme that involves CG effects and there are currently four producers sitting two yards from me at the next desk.



I was an Excutive Producer for Jaws 3D. Things might have changed a lot since then but i doubt it.


----------



## 8den (Jul 30, 2015)

Ah DotC was right A&B

You don't have a fucking clue and are talking out of your arse


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2015)

lol course you were


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2015)

Gromit said:


> I was an Excutive Producer for Jaws 3D. Things might have changed a lot since then but i doubt it.


Billy Bullshit.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 30, 2015)

Gromit said:


> I was an Excutive Producer for Jaws 3D. Things might have changed a lot since then but i doubt it.


how old are you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2015)

He also once played centre forward for Nottingham Hotspur


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> how old are you?


In his 40s, I reckon. Child genius


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 30, 2015)

There were two executive producers for Jaws 3D (1983)
Howard Lipstone, b. 1928 Chicago Illinois
Alan Landsberg, b1933 White Plains, NY


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 30, 2015)

Is that White Plains, North Ystradgynlais?


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 30, 2015)

Srsly - what an odd lie to tell.  I mean, I might have just about believed 3rd AD on a British indie film of little renown...  But exec producer of a big Holloywood film (i mean, an utter turkey - but a turkey starring Michael Caine and with breakfast cereal tie-in promos etc...)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Srsly - what an odd lie to tell.  I mean, I might have just about believed 3rd AD on a British indie film of little renown...  But exec producer of a big Holloywood film (i mean, an utter turkey - but a turkey starring Michael Caine and with breakfast cereal tie-in promos etc...)


He's a serial fabulist. I've never believed a word he says about anything. Even in nobbing and sobbing.


----------



## Santino (Jul 30, 2015)

When I was working on Citizen Kane we tried to get Orson - I always called him Orson - to cut down on some of the special effects shots, but it just annoyed him and he would purposely spend more money just to make a point.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> He also once played centre forward for Nottingham Hotspur



Frank Bruno was at left back that season, I remember it well.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> He's a serial fabulist. I've never believed a word he says about anything. Even in nobbing and sobbing.


the internet is full of billy bullshitters for sure...  but... I'm just...

I have no words.  Just...  Nope...  How on earth could you think anyone would believe you were a hollywood mover and shaker before you'd left school?  Why would you claim to have had a job when the real people doing that job are plainly listed on imdb?  Just...  what would possess you to make such an obvious arse of yourself? In public?


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 30, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> There were two executive producers for Jaws 3D (1983)
> Howard Lipstone, b. 1928 Chicago Illinois
> Alan Landsberg, b1933 White Plains, NY


So Gromit - either 82 or 87 years old... I had no idea.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm not sure he even expected to be believed


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 30, 2015)

Wasn't it meant to be a joke?


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> how old are you?



I was 14 at the time. The youngest Hollywood producer in history at that time.
However, Howard and I didn't get on and he screwed me out of a credit. Before i found out it was too late to do anything about it.

As you said it was a bit of a turkey so that turned out to be a blessing in disguise i thought but people in the industry were still aware of my involvement and so i never worked in the industry again as a result and i was forced to change careers.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 30, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> the internet is full of billy bullshitters for sure...  but... I'm just...
> 
> I have no words.  Just...  Nope...  How on earth could you think anyone would believe you were a hollywood mover and shaker before you'd left school?  Why would you claim to have had a job when the real people doing that job are plainly listed on imdb?  Just...  what would possess you to make such an obvious arse of yourself? In public?



I'm just bewildered that he picked Jaws 3 of all things.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> Wasn't it meant to be a joke?


Yes. Lame attempt to duck out of being called out for bullshit.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 30, 2015)

Gromit said:


> I was 14 at the time. The youngest Hollywood producer in history at that time.
> However, Howard and I didn't get on and he screwed me out of a credit. Before i found out it was too late to do anything about it.
> 
> As you said it was a bit of a turkey so that turned out to be a blessing in disguise i thought but people in the industry were still aware of my involvement and so i never worked in the industry again as a result and i was forced to change careers.



Did they not cut you some slack on account of your being 14? And maybe direct their ire at whoever hired a 14 year old to produce a major film in the first place?


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 30, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> Wasn't it meant to be a joke?


it appears so.  

thing about jokes - even deadpan - is that there needs to be something about the context or delivery that makes them funny.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2015)

Gromit said:


> I was 14 at the time. The youngest Hollywood producer in history at that time.
> However, Howard and I didn't get on and he screwed me out of a credit. Before i found out it was too late to do anything about it.
> 
> As you said it was a bit of a turkey so that turned out to be a blessing in disguise i thought but people in the industry were still aware of my involvement and so i never worked in the industry again as a result and i was forced to change careers.


This was of course in the days before you joined the SAS and did 7 years in the Oman plus two tours of Northern Ireland


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> Wasn't it meant to be a joke?



How dare you!!!

p.s.   I was also the first person to cross the atlantic in a hot air balloon. Lets see her try and disprove that with IMDB!


----------



## xenon (Jul 30, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> the internet is full of billy bullshitters for sure...  but... I'm just...
> 
> I have no words.  Just...  Nope...  How on earth could you think anyone would believe you were a hollywood mover and shaker before you'd left school?  Why would you claim to have had a job when the real people doing that job are plainly listed on imdb?  Just...  what would possess you to make such an obvious arse of yourself? In public?


Twas a joke / tongue in cheak fib. He's winging it. Badly.


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 30, 2015)

In retrospect, i guess it's a joke if you take Reno and 8den 's explanation of their jobs and authority for knowing what they're talking about as being "Big Impressive Show-Off Statements".  Which they weren't.  But if you thought they were, then I suppose it would be funny to invent a Bigger, More Impressive Show Off Statement of your own.


----------



## 8den (Jul 30, 2015)

He's a clueless wannabe with the impression that all producers (film &TV) are some kind of cigar chomping bottom line obsessives who have no interest in art or storytelling

Trust me there if you want to get rich there are easier ways to do it than be a producerproducer


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> In retrospect, i guess it's a joke if you take Reno and 8den 's explanation of their jobs and authority for knowing what they're talking about as being "Big Impressive Show-Off Statements".  Which they weren't.  But if you thought they were, then I suppose it would be funny to invent a Bigger, More Impressive Show Off Statement of your own.



Never thought they were showing off but they were destroying my argument with actual knowledge of the industry. So i had to trump them with the most impressive credential of all time.







It was in fact me waving the white flag of surrender. Which i think Reno got even if you didn't. Maybe because he's in the industry


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 30, 2015)

No Surrender eh? It just gets worse


----------



## Gromit (Jul 30, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> No Surrender eh? It just gets worse



Die with the Lie. Will Smith 2015


----------



## 8den (Jul 30, 2015)

Or you could have said sorry I was wrong.

Waving the white flag that's that's the most passive aggressive "surrender" I've ever heard of


----------



## 8den (Jul 30, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Die with the Lie. Will Smith 2015


Piss off


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm going to spend the weekend claiming to have been involved with the production of dodgy 80s sequels. Just to see if I can come up with a better one than Jaws 3D


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2015)

Teen Wolf 'Too'?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> Teen Wolf 'Too'?


The bully from it. Never the star.
ETA: oops, you meant crew not cast


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2015)

I was Eric Stoltz' stand-in in Mask


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 30, 2015)

You will need a Bacon number


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 30, 2015)

Police Academy 3: The Quickening.


----------



## xenon (Jul 30, 2015)

I was a script writer on The Room.


----------



## Santino (Jul 30, 2015)

Red Dawn 2: The Legend of General Bratchenko's Gold


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 30, 2015)

I was the other man in the mask. 

Same number of Oscars as Leo Di Caprio too. 

Not sure why I'm sullying myself on this thread tbh


----------



## Reno (Jul 30, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm just bewildered that he picked Jaws 3 of all things.


That's why the joke worked. The effects were so shit that the only explanation would be that the producers ran off with the money.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 2, 2015)

http://winteriscoming.net/2015/08/01/ian-mcshane-to-join-cast-of-game-of-thrones-season-6/

Great bit of HBO casting for Season 6, intrigued as to who he'll play.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 2, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> http://winteriscoming.net/2015/08/01/ian-mcshane-to-join-cast-of-game-of-thrones-season-6/
> 
> Great bit of HBO casting for Season 6, intrigued as to who he'll play.


He will be playing the role of Al Swearengen


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 2, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> He will be playing the role of Al Swearengen



Works for me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2015)

OH MY GO LOVEJOY ON GoT


----------



## 8den (Aug 2, 2015)

Can we have more crossover stuff then. Merl from the walking dead joins to kill white walkers? Mc Nulty joins the Kings Guard?


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 2, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Works for me.



He has the face for it


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 2, 2015)

Rumours he might be Randyll Tarly, I can see that actually


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 2, 2015)

joustmaster said:


> He will be playing the role of Al Swearengen


He was good in the Pillars of the Earth.  A similar role to the one he played in that would fit well in Game of Thrones.


----------



## binka (Aug 2, 2015)

i thought Gromit 's joke was funny and you're all being a bit mean about it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 2, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Rumours he might be Randyll Tarly, I can see that actually



I was thinking 



Spoiler



Crow's Eye


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2015)

And now Max von Sydow!
http://www.ew.com/article/2015/08/03/game-thrones-max-von-sydow
(a re-cast 3-eyed raven)


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 4, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> I was thinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Personality wise I can def see it, but McShane is 72, possibly a bit too old for Euron, who really should be James Purefoy


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Aug 4, 2015)

Watching Orphan Black last night, and I found myself thinking 'That character Cal looks awfully like Daario Naharis'. Of course, it's the same actor. But that got me thinking...



Spoiler



There's a book theory that Euron and Daario are actually the same person. Can we assume that the casting for Euron means that's definitely not the case?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2015)

Metal Malcolm said:


> Watching Orphan Black last night, and I found myself thinking 'That character Cal looks awfully like Daario Naharis'. Of course, it's the same actor. But that got me thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: spoiler



we don't know if they're covering that storyline


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Aug 4, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> we don't know if they're covering that storyline





Spoiler



No, but the casting for a 'famous feared pirate' must be Euron, right? So, if they're casting a different actor, presumably that confirms that Daario and Euron aren't the same person? Or have I missed something...


----------



## Reno (Aug 4, 2015)

Even though I haven't read the books, can I read the spoilers now ? As they've reached the end of the books everything is speculation from now on, isn't it ?

I thought season 5 was fantastic by the way, probably my favourite season overall. Looking round the Internet many didn't seem to like the slow build of this season, but the last three episodes were some of the most spectacular telly I've ever seen. That's probably where it also comes in handy watching the whole thing over three or four evenings. Slow patches are less bothersome when binge watching as something exciting may come along in the next episode.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 4, 2015)

Reno said:


> Even though I haven't read the books, can I read the spoilers now ? As they've reached the end of the books everything is speculation from now on, isn't it ?


I'm still trying to avoid them. They might use a storyline from a previous book in a future tv episode


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Aug 4, 2015)

Reno said:


> Even though I haven't read the books, can I read the spoilers now ? As they've reached the end of the books everything is speculation from now on, isn't it ?



I wouldn't say they've done everything from the books - some parts got skipped over and might be coming next season (The Greyjoys seem to have been cast, for example), some bits they went into in more depth in the books. There's also a lot of theories which may or may not be true, and you might consider it a spoiler if one of them comes to pass.


----------



## Reno (Aug 4, 2015)

Because I insist on watching a season when it's all finished I tend to ruin some stuff for myself anyway, though this year I was more successful than usual, avoiding Twitter, Metro, etc till I'd watched it. I still saw somewhere that there would a walk of shame involving Cersei, though it was on a more epic scale than the one I do on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 4, 2015)

Reno said:


> Because I insist on watching a season when it's all finished I tend to ruin some stuff for myself anyway, though this year I was more successful than usual, avoiding Twitter, Metro, etc till I'd watched it. I still saw somewhere that there would a walk of shame involving Cersei, though it was on a more epic scale than the one I do on a Sunday morning.



Presumably you don't have your head cgi'd onto someone else's body...


----------



## Reno (Aug 4, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Presumably you don't have your head cgi'd onto someone else's body...



Depending on how bladdered I got the night before, anything could happen.


...and I actually work in CGI !


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2015)

Richard E Grant has been cast!


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Sep 8, 2015)

Bloody hell. Any idea of the role?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 8, 2015)

no confirmation as to what role yet- the article I read has the headline 'GoT officially denudes the UK of all its actors'


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2015)

_'Grand Theatre Actor/Manager (55 – 70) The larger-than-life leader of a troupe of actors. He specializes in portraying drunken aristocrats. He is a huge presence on stage and rather nasty to his company when off-stage.'_

seems likely


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 8, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Richard E Grant has been cast!





Metal Malcolm said:


> Bloody hell. Any idea of the role?



Not really spoilery as it's just character names, but just in case, some guesses -



Spoiler: casting



Damphair (possibly a bit posh for an Iron Islander, even a priestly one)
Howland Reed (how great would a Tower of Joy flashback sword fight scene with Sean Bean and Richard E. Grant be )
Morroqo (if they bother with that storyline, although they have cast Euron so it's a possibility)

My personal hope - Wyman Manderly  (albeit a very different physical presence, can you imagine him giving this speech to Davos (or anyone) -


> “Foes and false friends are all around me, Lord Davos. They infest my city like roaches, and at night I feel them crawling over me.” The fat man’s fingers coiled into a fist, and all his chins trembled. “My son Wendel came to the Twins a guest. He ate Lord Walder’s bread and salt, and hung his sword upon the wall to feast with his friends. And they murdered him. Murdered, I say, and may the Freys choke upon their fables. I drink with Jared, jape with Symond, promise Rhaegar the hand of my own beloved granddaughter…but never think that means I have forgotten. The north remembers, Lord Davos. The north remembers, and the mummer’s farce is almost done. My son is home.”



God I love Wyman Manderly 



EDIT - Actually, Belboid probably has it nailed on to be honest, shame, it's very much typecasting


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Sep 8, 2015)

Spoiler



Surely not Wyman? He'd be great, but he's way too skinny to play Lord Too-fat-to-ride. Damphair though...


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 8, 2015)

Metal Malcolm said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Surely not Wyman? He'd be great, but he's way too skinny to play Lord Too-fat-to-ride. Damphair though...



True but they've abandoned some obvious physical characteristics of major players thus far, wouldn't surprise me


----------



## belboid (Sep 8, 2015)

hmm, my GoT chum is filming in Girona at the moment, I'll have to see if I can get her to blab....


----------



## maomao (Sep 8, 2015)

The character in the casting description seems to fit someone in a sample chapter from book 6 so it's probably not a character that's been in the books already.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 4, 2015)

Little S6 tease by HBO, no new footage tho as far as I can tell.


----------

